# GCC States Economy & Development



## Arabian Legend

*GCC states economic and development news/update and discussions.
*




​

Construction & Contracting, infrastructures,Transportation, Industry & manufacturing, Agriculture, Education & Training, Medical & Healthcare, Science & Technology, Communications, Entertainment, Seaports, Municipal Services, Oilfields & Refineries, Power & Alternative Energy, Buildings and Skyscrapers, Banks and Finance institutions, Airport... Etc 

Also Makkah and Al-Madinah projects and expansions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Cool! I go first. ^^

GCC - The construction of &#8216;a new world agricultural order&#8217;.

Ensure now our food total security. 




> *Saudi to invest over US$11bn in farmland projects*
> 
> *By Shane McGinley
> Thursday, 20 September 2012 10:30 AM*
> 
> Saudi Arabia has invested around 40 billion riyals (US$11bn) in agricultural and livestock projects in the Ukraine, Brazil, Argentina, Canada and Sudan, it was reported
> 
> The projects in the Ukraine, Brazil, Argentina and Canada were announced by Eid al-Ma&#8217;arik, the chairman of the agricultural investment committee at the Saudi Council of Chambers, according to Al-Watan newspaper.
> 
> The Asharq Al-Awsat newspaper also reported that Fahd Balghunaim, the Saudi agriculture minister, had signed an agreement to increase its investment in agricultural land in Sudan.
> 
> Balghunaim said earlier this year the kingdom was encouraging Saudi companies to invest in farms in Africa as it seeks to secure supplies of food imports to replace local production.
> 
> The government decided in 2008 to gradually phase out all water-intensive crops including grains by 2016 amid commodity price spikes, Balghunaim said at a World Economic Forum meeting in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia&#8217;s capital.
> 
> Saudi Arabia plans to increase imports of food, including the 3 million metric tonnes of wheat consumed annually, he said.
> 
> &#8220;Africa is the region that represents the biggest opportunity to increase food production with vast tracts of land and a big difference between existing potential and current productivity,&#8221; he said.
> 
> &#8220;Saudi companies are bringing the technology and equipment to help increase production.&#8221;
> 
> In Ethiopia, Saudi Star Agricultural Development, a food company owned by billionaire Mohammed al-Amoudi, announced last year it plans to invest $2.5bn by 2020 developing a rice-farming project on 10,000 hectares of land on lease for 60 years.
> 
> It also has plans to rent an additional 290,000 hectares from the government.
> 
> Critics of the project including GRAIN, the Barcelona-based advocacy group, argue that domestic farmers are being dispossessed and the country shouldn&#8217;t rent land cheaply to foreign investors to grow crops when about 13 percent of its approximately 80 million people still rely on food aid.
> 
> &#8220;We want to be an assisting player in the African agriculture revolution,&#8221; said Balghunaim. &#8220;Our ethics don&#8217;t allow us to take food from the mouths of people who need it.&#8221;
> 
> African nations should be able to end their dependency on food imports, become net crop exporters and cut trade deficits by adopting modern farm methods, Balghunaim said.
> 
> 
> *ArabianBusiness*










*@Mosamania*, we miss you...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Yeah, what is happening with Dr. Mosab? Such a great member and a fellow Hejazi although I am only partial, LOL!

Well, Europe, USA, China etc. also invest in agriculture outside their borders but there is already huge farmlands and greenhouses in many provinces of KSA that produces vegetables and fruits in abundance. Even export it outside of KSA. Hundred of local markets as well.

Can somebody explain this? I understand that it is more useful for UAE, Qatar and much smaller states that have not even a remotely close diversity as KSA (climatic as well).

Why produce watermelons outside of KSA when the local ones are amazing, healthy and very tasty? Plenty of grapes as well on the countryside and tropical fruits in the South including coffee beans etc.

The government should give more benefits to farmers IMO.

Who is in agreement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

See video... ^^


----------



## al-Hasani

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> See video... ^^



It's 54 minutes long man! Don't have the time right now.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Isn't this supposed to be in the middle east and Africa section? How does this relate to the army and defence?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*UAE: ADPC Kizad, the industrial zone
*




Flashback


Translation help? ^^

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate




> *Lémirat dAbou Dhabi se dote de sa première zone franche industrielle*
> 
> *16/11/10 16:29 CET*
> 
> Lémirat pétrolier dAbou Dhabi sest doté de sa première zone franche industrielle : la KIZAD : Khalifa Industrial Zone Abi Dhabi, oú les investisseurs étrangers pourront contrôler jusquà 100% de leur entreprise. La zone franche couvrira à terme plus de 400 km2 et sera reliée au port Khalifa, elle devrait bénéficier de la proximité des aéroports dAbou Dhabi et de Dubaï.
> 
>  Léconomie dAbou Dhabi est largement dominée par le gaz et le pétrole aujourdhui, affirme Tony Douglas, le Président de Abu Dhabi Ports Company. Mais les dirigeants ont pris une sage décision en jetant les bases pour un développement industriel qui va permettre au fil du temps de créer le souffle dune diversification industrielle.
> 
> Les contrats dinstallation offerts par Abu Dhabi aux investisseurs étrangers pourront aller jusquà 50 ans renouvelables. Lémirat compte développer dans cette zone franche certains secteurs industriels stratégiques comme les fonderies dacier ou les industries mécaniques.
> 
> Certains de nos profits viennent des pays européens, explique Saeed Fadhel Al Mazrooei, le Pdg de Emirates Aluminium. Et ce nest pas nouveau pour nous, ce nest pas bizarre, parce que nous nous servons de la technologie européenne et que nous nous appuyons sur les secteurs financier et bancaire européens.
> 
> Non loin de cette zone franche industrielle, se trouve à Dubaï la zone franche Jebel Ali, devenue
> un pôle de développement industriel et un centre dexportation et de réexportation.
> 
> 
> *Euronews*










> *Khalifa Port will now cost Dh 13 bn: ADPC*
> 
> *By Joseph George
> Published Tuesday, June 01, 2010*
> 
> Abu Dhabi Ports Company (ADPC), master developer and regulator of ports and industrial zones in Abu Dhabi, said the construction of Khalifa Port would cost Dh 13 billion.
> 
> The earlier estimate was $ 2.18 bn (Dh 8 bn).
> 
> According to a Bloomberg report, Tawfiq Yousef Al Mubarak, ADPC's Executive Vice-President  Ports Unit, said during an interview in Shanghai that the construction of Khalifa Port will cost about Dh 13 bn.
> 
> However, during a presentation in March, the cost structure of building the new port was broken down as follows: dredging and reclamation Dh 5.5 bn, port onshore facilities project Dh 1.4 bn and earthworks for the industrial zone Dh 1.1 bn.
> 
> According to him, the Abu Dhabi Government would be funding the project.
> 
> In March, Mohamed Al Shamsi, Vice-President of the Khalifa Port and Industrial Zone Development, said work on the first of the project's five phases is proceeding on schedule, and added: "The phase will be completed in 2012. We face no financial problems because of the support we receive from the Abu Dhabi Government."
> 
> Meanwhile, speaking in Shanghai, Mubarak reiterated that the Khalifa Port would be managed by Emirates Ports Company, a joint venture between Dubai's DP World and ADPC.
> 
> "There will be a new company called Emirates Ports Company, a new partnership between Abu Dhabi and Dubai," said Mubarak. "It is very important to adopt one port strategy." This follows reports in a section of the media that Abu Dhabi is considering a new port operator for Khalifa Port.
> 
> The DP World deal with ADPC to run the port was initially announced in 2007.
> 
> ADPC is developing the harbour as part of the multi-billion dollar Khalifa Port and Industrial Zone (KPIZ), which will provide critical infrastructure to support the accelerated growth of Abu Dhabi's industrial and commercial sectors as outlined in the Abu Dhabi Vision 2030.
> 
> The main port will eventually be moved from Mina Zayed to Khalifa Port at Al Taweelah, which will link all major regional cities and industrial zones via road and rail networks.
> 
> Last week, Mubarak briefed a visiting delegation of Arab Ports Federation, headed by Chairman Sheikh Sabah Gaber Al Ali Al Sabah about the progress of work on Khalifa Port.
> 
> During the visit, ADPC officials provided updates on Khalifa Port, which will replace Abu Dhabi's existing port, Mina Zayed, by 2012.
> 
> "Our development plans for Abu Dhabi's ports are designed to be in alignment with the region's long-term maritime strategy, which is why we consider Al Sabah's visit as an excellent opportunity to enhance collaboration on the overall Arab maritime agenda. We are pleased that he shares our vision of developing ports that do not compromise the safety and health of its environments," said Mubarak.
> 
> Infrastructure work on the project is on and is scheduled for completion in phases.
> 
> When phase one is completed in 2012, Khalifa Port will have an annual container capacity of two million TEUs and a cargo capacity of nine million tonnes. The industrial zone will be operational from 2013 and will feature more than 100 sq km of basic, midstream and downstream manufacturers in industry clusters such as aluminium, petrochemicals, glass and paper.
> 
> The Arab Ports Federation was established in 1976 to reinforce the development of Arab ports. As one of the Arab specialised federations working within the Arab League, the federation oversees maritime activities and needs of 20 member states.
> 
> 
> *Emirates247*










> *
> Abu Dhabi Ports Company unveils the 417 sq km Khalifa Industrial Zone (Kizad)*
> 
> *United Arab Emirates: Sunday, November 14 - 2010 at 15:15
> *
> Kizad, a 417 sqkm industrial zone strategically located between Abu Dhabi and Dubai, is now ready to receive applications from potential tenants. With one of the world's most advanced deepwater seaports and world-class infrastructure including Union Rail's network, Kizad will benefit from excellent multimodal connectivity via sea, air, road and rail networks to ensure easy accessibility to and from the Industrial Zone. Phase 1, which was launched yesterday, is 51 sqkm with an investment of Dhs26.5bn or $7.2bn.
> 
> A press conference was held at the Emirates Palace hosted by Dr. Sultan Al Jaber, Chairman of ADPC, Tony Douglas, CEO ADPC and Khaled Salmeen, Executive Vice President, Industrial Zones, ADPC to mark the launch of Kizad, the largest industrial zone in the region and to explain the key benefits of the project and its importance to the Abu Dhabi Economic Vision 2030.
> 
> Commenting on this occasion, Tony Douglas, Chief Executive Officer of Abu Dhabi Ports Company, said: "Today is a very special day for ADPC as we announce the launch of this project. It is a remarkable, world scale and world class with great significance for Abu Dhabi, the UAE and the region as a whole. In essence, it is an industrial zone that offers global industry a bright future and will generate skilled jobs long term for the emirate's population"
> 
> Kizad is a cornerstone of the Abu Dhabi Economic Vision 2030 which also highlights the drive to diversification of the economy in pursuit of sustainable growth less dependent on the oil and gas industries. Its purpose is, in part, to create the range and number of opportunities necessary to recruit, retain and develop local and skilled expatriate talent to build a sustainable knowledge economy whilst reducing reliance on unskilled labour.
> 
> Mr. Khaled Salmeen, Executive Vice President, Industrial Zones at ADPC said: "Kizad is the future of Abu Dhabi, not only in terms of potential, but also in terms of diversifying the economy through essential industry. What we look to offer is the ability for businesses to come to Abu Dhabi and thrive through efficient access to markets, lower operating costs and a greater ease of doing business. These three critical success factors for global industry are key ingredients and will all feature over the long term."
> 
> By 2030, Kizad will be expected to contribute around 15% of Abu Dhabi's non-oil GDP. It will be a powerful magnet for foreign direct investment, with global business locating large-scale primary and downstream manufacturing facilities in the Industrial Zone. It is anticipated that between 60% and 80% of the goods manufactured within Kizad will be exported, adding further value to the nation's economy.
> 
> Kizad's strategy is to attract world-class companies, and to establish international industry best practices throughout the Zone. Global and local companies alike will find in Kizad the business efficiencies, market access, low cost operating environment and support essential for long term competitive advantage. Kizad will set new standards for industrial zone infrastructure, environment and operation, reinforcing Abu Dhabi's global competitive advantage.




*Note :*

*Kizad* and *Dubai  Jebel Ali Port * will be fully complementary. ^^


*Dubai  Jebel Ali Port *









> *Khalifa Port will now cost Dh 13 bn: ADPC*
> *
> By Joseph George
> Published Tuesday, June 01, 2010*
> 
> Meanwhile, speaking in Shanghai, Mubarak reiterated that the Khalifa Port would be managed by Emirates Ports Company, a joint venture between Dubai's DP World and ADPC.
> 
> "There will be a new company called Emirates Ports Company, a new partnership between Abu Dhabi and Dubai," said Mubarak. "It is very important to adopt one port strategy." This follows reports in a section of the media that Abu Dhabi is considering a new port operator for Khalifa Port.
> 
> The DP World deal with ADPC to run the port was initially announced in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> *Emirates247*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*HE Mohammed Omar and HE Rainer Bomba*




> *Germany, Abu Dhabi sign Khalifa letter of intent*
> 
> *by CW Staff on Apr 6, 2011*
> 
> The Abu Dhabi Department for Economic Development and the German Federal Ministry of Transport, Building and Urban Development have signed a letter of intent at the Hannover Messe Fair to explore mutual opportunities at the Khalifa Industrial Zone Abu Dhabi (KIZAD) and adjacent Khalifa Port.
> 
> The signing took place between HE Rainer Bomba, State Secretary in the Ministry of Transport, Construction and City Development and HE Mohammed Omar Abdullah, Abu Dhabi Department of Economic Development (DED) undersecretary.
> 
> Also present was HE Mohammed Ahmed Al Mahmood, UAE Ambassador to Germany, Tony Douglas, CEO of the Abu Dhabi Ports Company and Khaled Salmeen Al Kawari, executive VP of KIZAD.
> 
> *
> Constructionweekonline*

















> *HSBC signs Khalifa Industrial Zone Abu Dhabi deal*
> 
> *by ASC Staff on Mar 8, 2011*
> 
> Kizad (Khalifa Industrial Zone Abu Dhabi) and HSBC today agreed a global partnership under a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) to identify potential tenants and establish them in the industrial Zone. The agreement will focus on developing joint marketing opportunities in selected overseas countries supported by HSBC&#8217;s global network.
> 
> Kizad, which was launched late last year by ADPC (Abu Dhabi Ports Company), covers 417km2, at Taweelah, half way between Abu Dhabi and Dubai. Kizad, which offers freezone and non-freezone options, aims to attract investors to industrial clusters defined in line with the 2020 vision. These include Aluminium, Steel, Engineered Metal Products *(1)*, Petrochemicals, Pharmaceuticals, Paper, Print and packaging, Food and Trade and Logistics.
> 
> &#8220;The involvement of a global financial partner such as HSBC is a strategic move that will enhance our plans for Kizad going forward in our chosen markets through use of their network and business expertise. Kizad is an exciting opportunity for businesses worldwide who are considering the region as a hub for their activities. We look forward to talking with many prospective investors through this agreement,&#8221; said Khaled Salmeen, executive vice president of industrial zones at ADPC.
> 
> The agreement, which also covers opportunities to offer financing and banking services to Kizad tenants, represents a commitment from HSBC and Kizad to work together to bring in foreign investment in support of the economic diversification and industrialisation objectives envisaged under Abu Dhabi Economic Vision 2030.
> 
> *1 - Industrial Mechanical Parts*




*Mi-2012, Phase 1 and Area A*

Its total area will spread at the end of 417 sqkm with &#8216;Phase 1&#8217;, &#8216;Area A&#8217; and &#8216;Area B&#8217;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Level of progress in April 2012*








*Abu Dhabi Opens Khalifa Port
22 Oct 12, CNBC*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Saudi Arabia Six economic cities:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

> *KAUST Appoints Its Next President*
> 
> *February 19, 2013*
> 
> The King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) is pleased to announce that, on February 16, 2013, the Executive Committee of the Board of Trustees voted unanimously to appoint Jean-Lou Chameau as the next President of KAUST.
> 
> Dr. Chameau, who has served since 2006 as the President of the California Institute of Technology, will become the second President of KAUST later this year.
> 
> The Chairman of KAUST's Board of Trustees, H.E., Ali I. Al-Naimi, the Minister of Petroleum and Mineral Resources for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, announced the appointment today: "We could not have found a better President for KAUST. Jean-Lou Chameau's track-record as a researcher, educator and distinguished academic leader make him uniquely qualified to lead the next phase of KAUST's development."
> 
> Chairman Al-Naimi also thanked the Board of Trustees and, particularly, the search committee, "for ten months of hard, careful, and now fruitful work to find and recruit the perfect leader for KAUST, Dr. Chameau."
> 
> The incumbent President of KAUST, Choon Fong Shih expressed his delight with the Executive Committee's decision, noting that, "Having worked with Jean-Lou in the past, I have observed his broad understanding and deep insights in research and education. He has a genuine affection for his faculty and students. Our KAUST community is thrilled at the prospect of his taking up the baton to lead KAUST in its journey to build a research university with global reach and impact."
> 
> A native of France, Dr. Chameau received his undergraduate education at the École Nationale Supérieure d'Arts et Métiers in France and later received his PhD in civil engineering at Stanford University. He has had a remarkable career in a number of US institutions. Prior to joining Caltech, he had an exemplary record as the dean of engineering and then provost at Georgia Tech.
> 
> He was appointed President of the California Institute of Technology, which is more commonly called Caltech, in September 2006. Dr. Chameau is credited with promoting a multidisciplinary approach to research and education at Caltech and encouraging the development of programs in areas of societal impact, including energy, medical science, and the environment. Dr. Chameau also placed great emphasis on improving students' educational experiences, and advancing entrepreneurial and international opportunities for faculty and students.
> 
> Caltech, which is also home to the NASA Jet Propulsion Laboratory, was ranked number 1 among those research universities in the world which were ranked by the Times Higher Education in 2012-2013.
> 
> According to Dr. Chameau, "Until recently, I believed I would complete my career at Caltech and retire in Pasadena. I did not expect, however, to be presented with a unique and life-changing opportunity to lead KAUST. Like many other academics around the world, I heard about KAUST not too long after it was founded and was impressed with the clarity of the vision to establish a 21st century university that serves as a beacon for learning and research and for contributions that both make to human welfare. As I considered accepting the position at KAUST, and spoke with members of the Board and the academic leadership, I was impressed by the dedication of effort and resources to realize that vision and the attention paid to establishing a culture of excellence."
> 
> Dr. Chameau added "Because of its unique location, and its charter as a new international center of learning and research, KAUST is positioned to have a dramatic impact on the Kingdom and the world. For that reason, it is more than a university; it is an undertaking of historic importance. I will dedicate my energy to lead it toward achieving its bold vision."
> 
> Mr. Andrew Gould, the Chairman of BG Group and former CEO of Schlumberger, led the search committee of the Board. Mr. Gould said, "Jean-Lou Chameau quickly emerged as the ideal leader for KAUST and I am tremendously pleased that he has accepted the position."
> 
> The search committee's sentiments were echoed by other Board members as well. Charles Vest, the President of the US National Academy of Engineering, former President of MIT and a member of the KAUST Board of Trustees said: "Jean-Lou Chameau is one of the world's most respected academic leaders. He was remarkably accomplished at Caltech and Georgia Tech. He has always been global in his outlook and perspective. I can think of no one better prepared to lead KAUST to fulfilling its goals."
> 
> KAUST was founded as an international graduate research university in 2007 and enrolled its first students in 2009. The third class of MS students graduated, along with the first ten PhD graduates of KAUST, in December 2012.
> 
> 
> *Reuters*









> *Jean-Lou Chameau*
> 
> Jean-Lou Chameau (born 1953) is a French civil engineer and a former president of the &#8216;California Institute of Technology&#8217;. Previously he served as a provost of the Georgia Institute of Technology.
> 
> Chameau received his secondary, undergraduate, and graduate education in France where he attended the École nationale supérieure des arts et métiers (aka. Arts et Métiers ParisTech). He then obtained his Ph.D in civil engineering from Stanford University. In 1980 he joined Purdue University, where he became full professor in civil engineering and Head of the geotechnical engineering program. In 1991, he was nominated director of the School of Civil and Environmental Engineering at Georgia Tech.
> 
> Chameau became president of Caltech on 1 September 2006, succeeding David Baltimore who served nearly nine years in the post.
> 
> Chameau is married to Dr. Carol Carmichael, former director of the Institute for Sustainable Technology and Development, now known as the Brook Byers Institute for Sustainable Systems at Georgia Tech.
> 
> In 2010, he received the Chevalier de la Légion d'honneur award.





> *California Institute of Technology*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The California Institute of Technology (commonly referred to as Caltech) is a private research university located in Pasadena, California, United States. Caltech has six academic divisions with strong emphases on science and engineering. Its 124-acre (50 ha) primary campus is located approximately 11 mi (18 km) northeast of downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> Although founded as a preparatory and vocational school by Amos G. Throop in 1891, the college attracted influential scientists such as George Ellery Hale, Arthur Amos Noyes, and Robert Andrews Millikan in the early 20th century. The vocational and preparatory schools were disbanded and spun off in 1910, and the college assumed its present name in 1921. In 1934, Caltech was elected to the Association of American Universities, and the antecedents of NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, which Caltech continues to manage and operate, were established between 1936 and 1943 under Theodore von Kármán.
> 
> Despite its small size, 31 Caltech alumni and faculty have won the Nobel Prize and 66 have won the United States National Medal of Science or Technology. There are 110 faculty members who have been elected to the National Academies. In addition, numerous faculty members are associated with the Howard Hughes Medical Institute as well as NASA. Caltech managed $332 million in 2011 in sponsored research and $1.75 billion for its endowment in 2012. Caltech was ranked first in the 2012&#8211;2013 Times Higher Education World University Rankings for the second year running, as well as ranking first in Engineering & Technology and Physical Sciences. It also has a long standing rivalry with the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT).
> 
> *Endowment:* $1.747 billion (2012)
> 
> *Academic staff :*
> - 294 professorial faculty
> - 1207 other faculty
> 
> *Students:* 2231




*KSA - King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST)*

Translation help?

*"Google Translate"*

*Link :* Google Translate


http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ity-science-technology-kaust.html#post2785950

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ity-science-technology-kaust.html#post2786009

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ity-science-technology-kaust.html#post2786045

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ity-science-technology-kaust.html#post2786054

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ity-science-technology-kaust.html#post2786063

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ity-science-technology-kaust.html#post2786094

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...y-science-technology-kaust-2.html#post2786112

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...y-science-technology-kaust-2.html#post2786123

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...y-science-technology-kaust-2.html#post2786130

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...y-science-technology-kaust-2.html#post2786137

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...y-science-technology-kaust-2.html#post2786153

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...y-science-technology-kaust-2.html#post2786176

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...y-science-technology-kaust-2.html#post2786190


*Note :* Thank you @Arabian Legend and @Naifov

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-9.html#post3667653

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-9.html#post3667699

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-9.html#post3667731

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-9.html#post3667746

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-9.html#post3667788

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-9.html#post3667804

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-9.html#post3667925

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-9.html#post3667947

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/222471-saudi-arabia-pictures-9.html#post3667967

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Wonderful. Leading in yet another department in the region. Amazing projects as well. Can't wait to see the project in Rabigh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

GCC - Carbon capture and storage (CCS)




*UAE Hydrogen Power*













*Oman (Sultanate of Oman)*



> *Scientists say a rock can soak up carbon dioxide*
> 
> *By Timothy Gardner
> NEW YORK | Fri Nov 7, 2008 3:36pm GMT
> 
> (Reuters) - *A rock found mostly in Oman can be harnessed to soak up the main greenhouse gas carbon dioxide at a rate that could help slow global warming, scientists say.
> 
> When carbon dioxide comes in contact with the rock, peridotite, the gas is converted into solid minerals such as calcite.
> 
> Geologist Peter Kelemen and geochemist Juerg Matter said the naturally occurring process can be supercharged 1 million times to grow underground minerals that can permanently store 2 billion or more of the 30 billion tons of carbon dioxide emitted by human activity every year.
> 
> Their study will appear in the November 11 edition of the Proceedings of the Natural Academy of Sciences.
> 
> Peridotite is the most common rock found in the Earth's mantle, or the layer directly below the crust. It also appears on the surface, particularly in Oman, which is conveniently close to a region that produces substantial amounts of carbon dioxide in the production of fossil fuels.
> 
> "To be near all that oil and gas infrastructure is not a bad thing," Matter said in an interview.
> 
> They also calculated the costs of mining the rock and bringing it directly to greenhouse gas emitting power plants, but determined it was too expensive.
> 
> The scientists, who are both at Columbia University's Lamont-Doherty Earth Observatory in New York, say they could kick-start peridotite's carbon storage process by boring down and injecting it with heated water containing pressurized carbon dioxide. They have a preliminary patent filing for the technique.
> 
> They say 4 billion to 5 billion tons a year of the gas could be stored near Oman by using peridotite in parallel with another emerging technique developed by Columbia's Klaus Lackner that uses synthetic "trees" which suck carbon dioxide out of the air.
> 
> More research needs to be done before either technology could be used on a commercial scale.
> 
> Peridotite also occurs in the Pacific islands of Papua New Guinea and Caledonia, and along the coast of the Adriatic Sea and in smaller amounts in California.
> 
> Big greenhouse gas emitters like the United States, China and India, where abundant surface supplies of the rock are not found, would have to come up with other ways of storing or cutting emissions.
> 
> Rock storage would be safer and cheaper than other schemes, Matter said.
> 
> Many companies are hoping to cut their greenhouse gas emissions by siphoning off large amounts of carbon dioxide from coal-fired power plants and storing it underground.
> 
> That method could require thousands of miles of pipelines and nobody is sure whether the potentially dangerous gas would leak back out into the atmosphere in the future.
> 
> *
> (Reporting by Timothy Gardner, editing by Eric Beech)*





Translation help?

*"Google Translate"*

*Link :* Google Translate



> *Une roche serait capable d&#8217;absorber le dioxyde de carbone*
> 
> *Rédigé par Seb - Vendredi 7 novembre 2008*
> 
> La péridotite, une roche que l&#8217;ont retrouve principalement au sultanat d&#8217;Oman, permettrait d&#8217;absorber le dioxyde de carbone (CO2), principal gaz à effet de serre. Des scientifiques indiquent que cette découverte pourrait contribuer à ralentir le réchauffement de la planète.
> 
> Le processus est simple et naturel, lorsque le dioxyde de carbone entre en contact avec la péridotite, il se transforme en minéral tout comme la calcite (un minéral chimique ou biochimique).
> 
> Selon Peter Kelemen (géologue) et Jürg Matter (géochimiste) membres de l&#8217;Observatoire Lamont-Doherty à l&#8217;université Columbia de New York, ce processus naturel de transformation pourrait être surcomprimé 1 millions de fois afin de fabriquer des minéraux qui pourraient eux-même contenir, de manière permanente, plus de 2 milliards de tonnes de CO2 sur un total de 30 milliards de tonnes émises chaque année par l&#8217;activité humaine.
> 
> Dans son édition du 11 Novembre, la revue Proceedings of the Natural Academy of Sciences (Actes de l&#8217;académie de sciences naturelles) publiera l&#8217;étude de Peter Kelemen et Jürg Matter.
> 
> A noter que la péridotite est la roche la plus répandue dans le manteau terrestre. Elle affleure cependant en certains endroits du globe, notamment au sultanat d&#8217;Oman, qui dégage de grandes quantités de CO2 en produisant des énergies fossiles (gaz naturel, pétrole).
> 
> Jürg Matter (géochimiste) indique dans une interview « Être non loin de toutes ces infrastructures pétrolières et gazières n&#8217;est pas une mauvaise chose ».
> 
> Les deux scientifiques indiquent qu&#8217;ils pourraient mettre en place un processus de stockage de CO2 grâce à la péridotite. A ce moment là, il faudrait procéder à des forages et injecter dans la roche du dioxyde de carbone qui serait pressurisé dans de l&#8217;eau chaude.
> 
> Enfin, selon Peter Kelemen et Jürg Matter, grâce à la péridotite, 4 à 5 milliards de tonnes de dioxyde de carbone (CO2) pourraient être stockés dans le sol près d&#8217;Oman. En parallèle à une autre technique utilisant des &#8220;arbres&#8221; de synthèse absorbant le dioxyde de carbone présent dans l&#8217;atmosphère.
> 
> *
> Reuters*






> *La péridotite, utilisée pour stocker le CO2 atmosphérique [Etats-Unis]
> *
> *Agathe Dumas*
> 
> La péridotite, principale roche du manteau terrestre, pourrait absorber d'importantes quantités de dioxyde de carbone (CO2) et contribuer aux différents projets industriels de capture et de stockage géologique du CO2. De récentes recherches, menées à l'Institut de la Terre "Lamont-Doherty" de l'université de Columbia, ont mis en évidence le fait que le dioxyde de carbone, au contact de la péridotite et dans des conditions optimum de température et de pression, cristalliserait en profondeur pour former des minéraux. Cette réaction chimique permettrait ainsi de stocker plusieurs gigatonnes de dioxyde de carbone par an sous la forme de calcite, magnésite ou dolomite.
> 
> La péridotite est une roche issue de la cristallisation du magma. Celle-ci se trouve principalement en profondeur, à une trentaine de kilomètres de la surface. Quelques affleurements de péridotite ont cependant été relevés proche de la surface terrestre et résultent de l'activité tectonique passée. Cette roche se trouve en quantité importante en Oman et sur certaines îles du pacifique (Papouasie Nouvelle-Guinée, Calédonie...). Quelques dépôts sont aussi présents en Californie et sur d'autres régions du globe.
> 
> Si le processus naturel permettant la minéralisation du dioxyde de carbone au contact de la péridotite et de l'atmosphère est connu des géochimistes, ceux-ci ne pensaient pas que la même réaction avait lieu en profondeur. En effet, lorsque l'eau et le dioxyde de carbone s'infiltrent en profondeur dans la roche, ceux-ci tendent à s'isoler du milieu extérieur. Avec l'augmentation de température et de pression, les ions de magnésium et de bicarbonate dissous dans l'eau précipitent avec le dioxyde de carbone pour former des minéraux. Cette précipitation entraine une augmentation de volume de la roche avec pour conséquence une fracturation de la formation géologique. De ce phénomène résulte la création de tout un réseau de fissures augmentant la surface d'échange entre l'eau et la péridotite.
> 
> Selon les chercheurs, ce processus naturel pourrait être largement intensifié en utilisant les techniques de l'industrie pétrolière. En effet, une des utilisations industrielles proposées par les scientifiques serait d'injecter de l'eau à forte température et à teneur élevée en dioxyde de carbone afin de fracturer volontairement la péridotite et d'augmenter considérablement les surfaces d'échange entre l'eau contenant le gaz et la roche. L'injection d'eau permettrait alors de démultiplier les capacités de la roche à absorber du CO2 par un facteur d'un million, permettant le stockage d'une gigatonne de CO2 pour chaque kilomètre cube de péridotite.
> 
> L'utilisation industrielle de ces travaux de recherche est cependant limitée à l'accessibilité de la péridotite. Des estimations calculées par l'université de Columbia ont montré que le coût de transport et de traitement de cette roche sur les sites industriels émetteurs de GES est actuellement trop élevé. Seuls les pays proches des affleurements de péridotite pourraient alors bénéficier de cette découverte. Selon les calculs de l'université de Columbia, les formations de l'Oman permettraient d'absorber 4 à 5 gigatonnes de CO2. Les pays ne possédant pas de péridotite devront alors recourir aux techniques industrielles consistant à injecter et à stocker en profondeur le CO2 sous forme de gaz. Ces techniques sont cependant jugées plus risquées si l'on tient compte du risque de fuite encouru par le stockage d'un gaz.
> 
> 
> *Bulletins-electroniques (Embassy of France, Washington, D.C.)*




*More :
*
*In situ carbonation of peridotite for CO2 storage :*

In situ carbonation of peridotite for CO2 storage

*
&#8216;Peridotite&#8217; wikiped link :*

Peridotite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KSA*

*Ras Al Khair Industrial City and Jubail (Eastern province)
Industrial City for future car industry (reedition)*




> *Jaguar Land Rover considers manufacturing in Saudi Arabia*
> 
> *11 December 2012 Last updated at 08:38 GMT*
> *
> Carmaker Jaguar Land Rover (JLR) is considering building cars in Saudi Arabia, it has said.*
> 
> If it went ahead, it would be the Indian-owned company's second overseas manufacturing plant. It agreed to build a plant in Shanghai last month.
> 
> At this stage, an agreement with Saudi Arabia is limited to a letter of intent to start a feasibility study.
> 
> The company told the BBC that any new plant in Saudi Arabia would not lead to job losses in the UK.
> 
> JLR said overseas production would come in addition to the work done in the UK.
> 
> It has not yet decided whether Jaguar or Land Rover models would be best suited for such production.
> 
> The West Midlands-based luxury carmaker agreed a £1bn deal with Chinese manufacturer Chery Automobile last month.
> 
> The two plan to build a plant near Shanghai, which is due to open in 2015, to try to take advantage of the fast-growing market for cars in China, where sales of Jaguar Land Rover's vehicles have risen 80% in the past year.
> 
> JLR also has an assembly plant in Pune, India, where pre-manufactured parts are put together.
> 
> *'Business case'*
> 
> *It is the construction of the world's largest aluminium smelting facility in Saudi Arabia that has attracted JLR's parent company Tata Motors to the kingdom.
> 
> Jaguar Land Rover relies on the lightweight metal aluminium for the manufacturing of its vehicles.
> 
> The smelter is a joint venture between Alcoa and the Saudi Arabian Mining Company, which combines mining, refining and production of the metal in one facility.
> 
> It is expected to produce the lowest-priced aluminium in the world when it starts work.
> 
> In an interview with Autocar India earlier this year, the chairman of Tata motors, Ratan Tata said: "This smelter could make the production of aluminium in Saudi Arabia very competitive."
> 
> "So taking a really long-term view, if we put an assembly plant there with a large press shop, given our commitment to aluminium in our products, we could have an interesting business case, which we are examining today."
> 
> 
> BBC
> *




*Jaguars Halewood Plant Factory*







*Jaguar Castle Bromwich Plant Factory*








**








> *Jaguar Land Rover inks deal, mulls Saudi plant*
> 
> *By Reuters
> Tuesday, 11 December 2012 5:11 PM*
> 
> Saudi Arabia will sign a letter of intent with Tata Group to manufacture 50,000 Land Rover vehicles a year in the kingdom, using locally produced aluminium and steel, the commerce and industry ministry said on Tuesday.
> 
> The SR4.5bn ($1.2bn) investment may later be extended to other Jaguar Land Rover brands, said a press release distributed at the signing ceremony in the Saudi capital.
> 
> The factory will start up in 2017 in either the Jubail or Yanbu industrial cities. Saudi Arabia is seeking to develop local industry to diversify its economy away from oil exports. India's Tata group owns Jaguar Land Rover, Tata Steel and Tetley Tea in Britain. Jaguar Land Rover is owned by Tata Motors, a unit of Tata Group.
> 
> JLR has seen huge demand over the past year from emerging markets such as China, Russia and countries in the Middle East for its luxury SUVs and sleek sedans, offsetting sluggish growth in developed markets.
> 
> The company and its Chinese partner Chery Automobile said last month they had laid the foundation stone for a factory near Shanghai.
> 
> "I can't make any statement for these kind of investment figures. We have just signed a letter of intent .... it's a letter of intent to investigate the project," JLR Chief Executive Ralf Speth told reporters in the Saudi capital.
> 
> "A memorandum of understanding is ... scheduled in the next year and this memorandum of understanding will have more facts and figures."
> 
> Saudi Arabia, which does not have an existing automotive industry, is seeking to develop local industry to diversify its economy away from oil exports, leveraging its abundant natural resources and low electricity prices.
> 
> JLR said in its statement it had already identified opportunities for aluminium component production in the country, but it did not specify where the investment for the proposed plant would come from.
> 
> The company would not lose British jobs to any new Saudi plant, Speth said. "If we proceed, it will complement our existing expansion in the UK and elsewhere," Speth was quoted as saying in the JLR statement.
> 
> For Tata Motors, JLR is a key unit which delivers 90 percent of group profit. The group's shares jumped last month after it reported that July-September margins at JLR had improved to 14.8 percent from 14.4 percent a year earlier.
> 
> Ratan Tata, outgoing chairman of Tata Group, told a magazine in September that Tata Motors was looking using local aluminium production in Saudi Arabia, where Saudi Arabian Mining Co (Maaden) and Alcoa Inc are building a smelter scheduled to start production next year.
> 
> That smelter is on Saudi Arabia's Gulf coast, across the country from Yanbu, but Shalabi said a rail link connecting the two areas would be operational by 2017 to ship rolled aluminium to the Land Rover factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Jaguar C-X75 Electric-Turbine Concept*









> *
> Massive 'Mining City of the North' planned for KSA*
> 
> *by CW Staff on Feb 21, 2012*
> 
> *Saudi Arabias Council of Ministers has agreed to build a new industrial city on the Northern Border Province centred around the Kingdoms mining industry.
> *
> The Mining City of the North will cover 290km2 and will have industrial and utilities infrastructure design to attract investors in downstream industries, said Minister of Culture and Information Abdul Aziz Khoja.
> 
> An additional 150km2 adjoining the proposed industrial city in the Um Waal area has been allocated to set up projects of the state-run Saudi Arabian Mining Cos (Maaden) phosphate industries.
> 
> The Mining City of the North is designed to work in close co-operation with Ras Al-Khair, a port and town currently under development 60km north of Jubail on Saudis east coast. Ras Al-Khair is also known as Minerals Industrial City.
> 
> Several major industrial plants are under construction in Ras Al-Khair at present, including a di-ammonium phosphate (DAP) plant, an aluminium smelter, an alumina refinery, ammonium plant and facilities to produce phosphoric and sulphuric acid. A new 2,350MW power and desalination plant is also under construction.
> 
> The new Mining City of the North will be linked to the new North-South Railway line that extends from the Jordanian border to Riyadh. The rail link will be designed for both passengers and industrial freight wagons, and will also provide links with Ras Al-Khair, which has freight links to the bauxite mines at Zabirah. Bauxite is a key component in the production of aluminium.
> 
> The project has also pushed through plans for three new wharfs at the Ras Al-Khair Industrial Port in the Eastern Province.
> 
> 
> *Construction Week Online*



*Ras Al-Khair Power and Desalination Facility*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

> *Alcoa and Maaden Break Ground for Middle Easts First Automotive Products Aluminum Rolling Mill*
> 
> *Published: Wednesday, 12 Dec 2012 | 5:38 AM ET
> 
> RIYADH, Saudi Arabia & NEW YORK--(BUSINESS WIRE)--* Alcoa (NYSE:AA) and The Saudi Arabian Mining Company (Maaden) today broke ground for construction of expanded rolling mill capabilities at their combined aluminum complex in Ras Al Khair, Saudi Arabia. The expanded capabilities will enable the facility to supply aluminum automotive, building and construction sheet and foil stock to the Kingdoms developing new industry and other global markets beginning in 2014, positioning the project to capture growing demand for aluminum from the automotive, building and construction sectors.
> 
> Maaden President and CEO Engineer Khalid Al Mudaifer said the new sheet products integrated rolling and surface treatment complex is an exciting step for Saudi Arabia as it enters the global aluminum industry and demonstrates the power of the partnership created by Maaden and Alcoa.
> 
> As we break ground today, we do so knowing that our joint venture with Alcoa has a vote of confidence from one of the most prestigious manufacturers in the global automotive industry. From this foundation we will see the growth of an industry that will create opportunities for career development and downstream business growth for Saudi Arabian citizens for many generations to come, Engr Mudaifer said.
> 
> Alcoa Chairman and CEO Klaus Kleinfeld said that the addition of the new automotive sheet products capabilities was a natural extension of the governments vision to develop world-class downstream manufacturing enterprises in Saudi Arabia, and further leveraged Alcoas expertise in the market.
> 
> Today we are seeing the tremendous potential of the Maaden-Alcoa joint venture become reality. Alcoa has been bringing innovative solutions to the automotive industry for 100 years and together with Maaden, we are now positioned at a new intersection of commerce in the Middle East to capture profitable growth. Every individual who has played a role in achieving this historic milestone today should feel proud of their contributions, and I thank them, Kleinfeld said.
> 
> Editor's Note: Jaguar Land Rover (JLR) issued a press release yesterday announcing it has signed a letter of intent to explore the possibility of setting up an automotive facility in Saudi Arabia. Although discussions between JLR and the Saudi Government are at a preliminary stage, opportunities have been identified in aluminum component production, an area where JLR has a leadership position.
> 
> 
> *About the Maaden Alcoa joint venture*
> 
> In its initial phases, the joint venture will develop a fully integrated industrial complex which will become the world's preeminent and lowest-cost producer of primary aluminum, alumina and aluminum products, with access to the growing markets of the Middle East and beyond. The complex comprises:
> 
> - A bauxite mine with an initial capacity of 4,000,000 metric tons per year
> 
> - An alumina refinery with an initial capacity of 1,800,000 metric tons per year
> 
> - An aluminum smelter with an initial capacity of 740,000 metric tons per year
> 
> - A rolling mill that will be the first in the Middle East capable of producing food grade can sheet, as well as sheet for automotive, building and construction applications. Upon completion, the mill will be one of the most technically-advanced mills in the world.
> 
> 
> *About Alcoa*
> 
> Alcoa is the worlds leading producer of primary and fabricated aluminum, as well as the worlds largest miner of bauxite and refiner of alumina. In addition to inventing the modern-day aluminum industry, Alcoa innovation has been behind major milestones in the aerospace, automotive, packaging, building and construction, commercial transportation, consumer electronics and industrial markets over the past 120 years. Among the solutions Alcoa markets are flat-rolled products, hard alloy extrusions, and forgings, as well as Alcoa® wheels, fastening systems, precision and investment castings, and building systems in addition to its expertise in other light metals such as titanium and nickel-based super alloys. Sustainability is an integral part of Alcoas operating practices and the product design and engineering it provides to customers. Alcoa has been a member of the Dow Jones Sustainability Index for 11 consecutive years and approximately 75 percent of all of the aluminum ever produced since 1888 is still in active use today. Alcoa employs approximately 61,000 people in 31 countries across the world.
> 
> 
> *CNBC*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

You are doing a wonderful job 7abibi. Keep it coming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*- Reedition*

*Jazan Economic City (JEC)*

*English*






*
Arabic*







*
KAEC (King Abdullah Economic City)*







*See also old link :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/172917-ksa-kingdom-make-cars-gulf-n-africa.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*UAE : Traditions are changing. We are going from sand to silicon. (reedition)*


&#8220;Traditions are changing. We are going from sand to silicon&#8221;.
Mrs. Raja al-Gurg






Come with me. ^^

Flashback&#8230;


Translation help?

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate




> *Microprocesseurs : l'émirat d'Abou Dhabi prend 8,1% du capital d'AMD*
> 
> *Les échos - Le 16 novembre 2007*
> 
> L'émirat a déboursé 608 millions de dollars pour entrer au capital du deuxième fabricant américain de microprocesseurs.
> 
> L'émirat d'Abou Dhabi a pris une participation de 8,1% dans AMD (Advanced Micro Devices), le deuxième fabricant américain de microprocesseurs, lui apportant ainsi 608 millions de dollars, a annoncé le groupe vendredi dans un communiqué. L'investissement a été effectué à travers Mubadala Development, un fonds à capitaux public, qui a acquis 49 millions d'actions nouvellement émises pour 12,70 dollars, pour un total de 622 millions. Après remboursements de frais à Mubadala d'environ 14,6 millions, AMD a reçu 608 millions.
> 
> Le groupe a indiqué qu'il utiliserait ces fonds notamment pour la recherche et l'innovation.
> 
> Laminé par la concurrence du numéro un mondial Intel, AMD a aligné quatre trimestres consécutifs de pertes. Fin septembre, le groupe avait environ 5,3 milliards de dollars de dettes. Sur la base du cours de clôture de l'action AMD jeudi, le groupe vaut un peu plus de 7 milliards de dollars en Bourse.
> 
> La prise de participation de l'émirat devrait relancer le débat sur les fonds souverains, accusés dans certains milieux de fausser le jeu du marché du fait de leurs actionnariats gouvernementaux et de leurs énormes moyens financiers. Mercredi, le Trésor américain avait de nouveau demandé au Fonds monétaire international et à la Banque mondiale de rédiger un code de bonne conduite pour les fonds souverains, pour garantir que leurs investissements soient effectués pour des raisons économiques et non politiques.
> 
> Les riches émirats pétroliers, dont les fonds se sont gonflés à des niveaux records avec la hausse du pétrole, multiplient les investissements dans les groupes occidentaux depuis un an, y compris les plus grandes Bourses mondiales. Dernière opération en date, fin septembre le fonds d'investissement d'Abou Dhabi a pris 7,5% du fonds américain Carlyle pour 1,35 milliard de dollars, et investi 500 millions dans un fonds détenu par Carlyle. Carlyle, l'un des plus gros fonds américains, a été touché par la crise des "subprimes" et cherchait des liquidités.
> 
> 
> *(source AFP)*











> *AMD vend ses usines à Abu Dhabi pour éviter la faillite*
> 
> *Jean-Baptiste Su, dans la la Silicon Valley - 07/10/2008 - 16:34 - L'Expansion*
> 
> Le rival d'Intel adopte le modèle sans usine et reçoit une infusion de plus de 2 milliards de dollars.
> 
> C'était l'opération de la dernière chance pour le principal concurrent d'Intel. Accablé par plus de 5 milliards de dollars de dettes, AMD n'avait pas d'autre choix que de vendre ses usines de fabrication de puces et d&#8217;ouvrir son capital à deux fonds d'investissement d'Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Les usines allemandes de Dresde et une future usine prévue au nord de New York seront désormais regroupées au sein d'une nouvelle entité, The Foundry Company, qui sera détenue à 44,4% par AMD, afin d&#8217;y produire les puces du n°2 mondial des microprocesseurs pour PC. La majorité étant contrôlée par ATIC, un fond d&#8217;investissement d&#8217;Abu Dhabi spécialisé dans les nouvelles technologies.
> 
> Parallèlement, un autre fonds d'Abou Dhabi, Mubadala, va accroître sa participation existante de 8,1% au capital d'AMD à 19,3%.
> 
> Cette opération complexe permet à l'entreprise de la Silicon Valley de lever près d'un milliard de dollars et de se décharger de 1,2 milliard de dettes sur la nouvelle entité. Plus important encore, AMD se débarrasse d'une activité extrêmement coûteuse.
> 
> "AMD allait droit à la faillite"
> 
> « Une nouvelle usine de pointe requiert de lourds investissements, environ 2 milliards de dollars, et doit être remise à niveau presque tous les deux à trois ans. Sans cet accord, AMD allait droit à la faillite dans les deux ans », estime l'analyste Rob Enderle.
> 
> Intel est aujourd'hui la seule entreprise de semiconducteurs qui peut se permettre d'avoir ses propres usines de pointe. Texas Instruments a decidé d'arrêter d'investir dans la mise à niveau de ses usines, tandis que celles d'IBM produisent des puces d'autres fabricants.
> 
> AMD adopte ainsi le modèle « sans usine » (fabless en anglais) qui a fait le succès d'entreprises comme ARM, qui conçoit des puces pour téléphones mobiles comme l'iPhone, ou des spécialistes des puces graphiques : ATI (racheté par d'AMD) et Nvidia.
> 
> Le modèle fabless abaissera de manière significative la barre de rentabilité de l'entreprise, avec un fonctionnement rappelant plus celui d&#8217;un éditeur de logiciel que celui d&#8217;un fabricant. En revanche, cela oblige le concepteur de puces à travailler étroitement avec le ou les fondeurs pour éviter les récents déboires de qualité qu'a connu Nvidia par exemple.
> 
> « AMD aura la priorité avec The Foundry Company qui connaît de surcroît parfaitement le processus de fabrication des puces AMD », ajoute Rob Enderle. Le nouveau fondeur récupère 3000 salariés et des droits de propriété intellectuelle.
> 
> Son Pdg, Doug Grose, sera l'actuel responsable des sites de fabrication d'AMD, tandis qu'Hector Ruiz en présidera le conseil d&#8217;administration (chairman). Il quittera donc le poste équivalent qu&#8217;il occupe au sein d'AMD.



*Factory Dresden in Germany*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*
Advanced Micro Devices*

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. or AMD is an American multinational semiconductor company based in Sunnyvale, California, that develops computer processors and related technologies for commercial and consumer markets. Its main products include microprocessors, motherboard chipsets, embedded processors and graphics processors for servers, workstations and personal computers, and embedded systems applications.

AMD is the second-largest global supplier of microprocessors based on the x86 architecture (behind Intel) and also one of the largest suppliers of graphics processing units. It also owns 8.6% of Spansion, a supplier of non-volatile flash memory.

AMD is the only significant rival to Intel in the central processor (CPU) market for (x86 based) personal computers. Together they held 99.1 percent (Intel 80.3%, AMD 18.8%) of the CPUs sold for quarter three of 2011. Since acquiring ATI in 2006, AMD and its competitor Nvidia have dominated the discrete graphics processor unit (GPU) market, together making up virtually 100% of the market.


*AMD Markham in Canada*






*Shares* 

*Public float (no seat to &#8216;board of directors&#8217 :* 59,7 %

*Mubadala Development Company (blocking minority to &#8216;board of directors&#8217 :* 19,4 % stake
*
Oppenheimer Funds :* 11,9 %

*The Vanguard Group :* 3,9 %

*Barclays Global Investors :* 3,2 %

*State Street Global Advisors :* 3,0 %

*Fidelity Investments :* 2,3 %



Translation help? 

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate




> *AMD devient un fondeur sans usines*
> 
> *Le fondeur se scinde en deux entités. Il cède en partie ses unités de production à la Foundry Company, financée par des fonds en provenance d&#8217;Abu Dhabi.*
> 
> *Alexis Grondin le 07/10/2008 à 18h15*
> 
> Une page se tourne pour le challenger d'Intel. AMD ne va pas arrêter de fabriquer ses puces&#8230; mais presque. Advanced Micro Devices a en effet annoncé la fondation d'une nouvelle entreprise, dont le nom temporaire est Foundry Company. Cette entreprise regroupera les unités de production d'AMD, que celui-ci a en partie vendues.
> 
> Quel impact sur le consommateur final ? Négligeable. Qu'il soit une entreprise ou un particulier ! Le prix des processeurs AMD ne devrait pas bouger de manière significative. Cette scission d'AMD en deux entités distinctes n'est en fait qu'une opération financière, visant à alléger le fondeur des coûts de production. Les économies réalisées seront destinées à revivifier les comptes d'AMD et à alimenter la R & D avec de l'argent frais.
> 
> Cette annonce n'est pas une surprise dans le contexte de morosité des semi-conducteurs, où tous les acteurs mis à part Intel et Samsung sont obligés de se séparer de leurs unités de production devant les coûts qu'elles engendrent.
> 
> *700 millions de dollars dans les caisses d'AMD
> *
> Dédiée à la production de technologies semi-conducteurs, la nouvelle enseigne est financée par Advanced Technology Investment Company (Atic), bailleur créé par le gouvernement d'Abu Dhabi. Atic a injecté 2,1 milliards de dollars dans le nouveau projet. AMD participe à la création de la nouvelle entité en cédant ses usines de Dresde, en Allemagne. Ainsi, sur ces 2,1 milliards dépensés, 1,4 serviront d'investissement au développement de la nouvelle compagnie, les 700 millions restant seront versés directement à AMD.
> 
> Atic possédera 55,6 % des parts de Foundry Company, AMD 44,4 %, les deux étant seuls actionnaires de l'entreprise et possédant le même nombre de voix au conseil d'administration. Atic s'engage à investir de 3,6 à 6 milliards de dollars dans les cinq prochaines années pour le développement de la nouvelle entreprise. Ces fonds serviront à agrandir et à moderniser les locaux de Dresde et à construire une nouvelle unité. Installée dans le comté de Saratoga, dans l'Etat de New York, sa construction débutera à partir du deuxième semestre de 2009.
> *
> 3 000 employés, membre de l'alliance IBM*
> 
> L'entreprise comptera au départ 3 000 employés. En outre, la Foundry Company joindra l'alliance IBM, regroupant des fondeurs autour de la recherche sur la conception de silicium sur isolants (SOI) et de la technologie de gravure en 22 nanomètres.
> 
> De son côté, AMD voit une autre société d'Abu Dhabi, Mubadala Development Company, accroître son investissement pour posséder 19,3 % des parts de l'américain, sa participation étant auparavant située à 8,1 %. Qui plus est, Hector Ruiz, jusqu'ici président d'AMD, prend la direction de la nouvelle entreprise. Son successeur n'est pas encore connu.






> *Bruce Claflin nommé président du conseil d'administration d&#8217;AMD*
> 
> *02 Mars, 2009 08:32 PM Eastern Daylight Time*
> 
> *Waleed Al Mokarrab, directeur de l&#8217;exploitation de Mubadala Development Company, a été nommé au conseil d'administration d&#8217;AMD*
> 
> *SUNNYVALE, Californie - (BUSINESS WIRE) -* AMD (NYSE : AMD) a annoncé aujourd'hui que Bruce Claflin avait été nommé président de son conseil d'administration. M. Claflin remplace Hector Ruiz, qui a quitté le conseil d'administration d&#8217;AMD pour assumer le poste de président du conseil d'administration de « The Foundry Company ». M. Claflin est membre du conseil d'administration d&#8217;AMD depuis août 2003.
> 
> *« Nous sommes également honorés d&#8217;accueillir Waleed Al Mokarrab au sein de notre conseil d'administration. Son expérience en développement commercial à travers un vaste éventail de secteurs va constituer un atout considérable pour AMD. »
> 
> Le conseil d'administration d&#8217;AMD a également nommé Waleed Al Mokarrab au conseil d'administration. M. Al Mokarrab est directeur de l'exploitation de Mubadala Development Company.
> 
> « Bruce Claflin apporte une grande expérience commerciale directement applicable aux défis et aux opportunités qui se présentent à notre société », a déclaré Dirk Meyer, président-directeur général d&#8217;AMD. « Nous sommes également honorés d&#8217;accueillir Waleed Al Mokarrab au sein de notre conseil d'administration. Son expérience en développement commercial à travers un vaste éventail de secteurs va constituer un atout considérable pour AMD. »*
> 
> M. Meyer continue dans son rôle de président-directeur général, et celui de membre du conseil d'administration d&#8217;AMD.
> 
> M. Claflin revendique 33 ans d&#8217;expérience à des postes de cadre supérieur chez IBM, Digital Equipment et plus récemment en tant que président-directeur général et membre du conseil d'administration de 3Com Corporation, un prestataire de produits et de services de réseau voix et données. Il a dirigé des entreprises d&#8217;ordinateurs personnels de premier plan et revendique une expérience internationale extensive qui inclut la fondation et la gestion de joint-ventures internationales. M. Claflin a quitté 3Com Corporation en 2006. M. Claflin est également membre du conseil d'administration de Ciena Corporation.
> 
> *Waleed Al Mokarrab est directeur de l'exploitation de Mubadala. Ses responsabilités principales consistent à encadrer les activités de développement commercial et opérationnel de Mubadala. Ces activités incluent les acquisitions internationales et le développement commercial de Mubadala à travers un vaste éventail de secteurs tels que les soins de santé, l&#8217;éducation, l&#8217;énergie, l&#8217;infrastructure, l&#8217;aérospatiale, l&#8217;immobilier et la technologie. Avant de rejoindre Mubadala, M. Al Mokarrab était chef de projets principal pour l&#8217;UAE Offsets Group. Il apporte une expérience approfondie acquise chez McKinsey & Company, où il a collaboré en tant que consultant, conseillant sur une gamme de projets industriels et gouvernementaux.*






> *Mubadala raises AMD stake*
> 
> *posted on 04/03/2009*
> 
> Mubadala Development has finalised a deal with Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) to take control of its semiconductor manufacturing operations and raise the state-owned firm's stake in the company.
> 
> Advanced Technology Investment Company (ATIC), a unit of Mubadala, is now a 66 per cent owner of The Foundry Company, which manufactures microchips for AMD.
> 
> Mubadala also raised its stake substantially with an investment of US $ 125 million (Dh 459.1 m) in AMD, which has been hard hit by the drop in demand for computers. AMD's stock price has dropped 71 per cent since June.
> 
> « The business case has not changed. This is a long-term investment in a cyclical industry », said Waleed al Muhairi, the chief operating officer at Mubadala who was also named to the AMD board.
> 
> The Foundry Company's board will be chaired by Hector Ruiz, AMD's former chairman. The Foundry Company is only a temporary name and the company is expected to launch with a new name and visual identity later this week.
> 
> « AMD and its committed partners have conceived two strong industry-leading companies capable of charting future courses that will dramatically improve the technology industry », said Dirk Meyer, the chief executive of AMD.
> 
> Under the deal, ATIC paid US $ 2.1 billion for a 65.8 per cent stake of The Foundry Company. Of that investment, US $ 700 m went directly to AMD, which will hold the remaining stake.
> 
> AMD is seeking to narrow the company's focus and cut costs in the face of fierce competition from the market leader, Intel. For Mubadala, the deal represents an opportunity to develop one it its core business segments under the Government's plan to diversify the emirate's economy away from oil.
> Mubadala's investments are typically strategic and the company hopes to use its interest in The Foundry Company to bring microchip manufacturing facilities which are among the world's most advanced industrial infrastructure to Abu Dhabi.
> 
> This means that paper losses on its original AMD investment standing now at more than US $ 500 m are unlikely to be realised, with Mubadala looking to hold its shares in the US company through the global economic crisis.
> 
> Like most major US companies, AMD's stock price has been in dramatic decline. A worldwide economic slowdown is expected to stunt the growth in demand for new personal computers containing the company's chips; some analysts believe overall demand could drop.
> 
> AMD produces central processing units (CPUs) and video cards for use in personal computers and corporate servers. The Foundry Company, which will acquire all of AMD's manufacturing assets, will expand its capacity to become a contract manufacturer for other companies, such as makers of consumer electronics and mobile phones.
> 
> ATIC said it would invest up to US $ 6 bn to expand and diversify the capacity of the new company.
> 
> At the same time as the manufacturing tie-up, Mubadala boosted its 8.1 per cent holding in AMD acquired for US $ 622 m last year to over 16 per cent. Mubadala has an option to raise it further to 19.6 per cent.
> 
> The price of the new shares and warrants was negotiated down to US $ 125 m in December after AMD's stock price fell. Mr. al Muhairi said the price used for the latest transaction was based on a complex formula, but would be close to AMD's Monday close at US $ 2.01 per share.
> 
> AMD, a distant runner-up to Intel in the microprocessor business, won approval from shareholders last month to spin off its two chip-making plants as it faced its fourth annual loss this year.
> 
> In January, the company reported a US $ 1.42 bn fourth-quarter loss, hurt by a rapidly deteriorating environment for computer sales as well as big write-offs.
> 
> Mr. al Muhairi was upbeat about the long-term prospects. "Now is a down point in the cycle, he said. "That is when you invest in capacity, so when the market picks up you can start producing. The trajectory of the semiconductor business is going up.








*Microprocessor 32 nm*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*How is produced a Microprocessor ?*







*Explain a much simpler way ?*







Translation help? 

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate




> *Après GlobalFoundries (ex-AMD), ATIC va racheter Chartered Semiconductors*
> 
> *Le 07 septembre 2009 (12:39) - par Christophe Bardy*
> 
> Advanced Technology Investment Company (ATIC), le fonds souverain de l'Etat d'Abu Dhabi (Emirats Arabes Unis), va racheter Chartered Semiconductor Manufacturing, l'un des grands fondeurs mondiaux pour environ 1,8 Md $ (3,9 Md $ si l'on inclut la reprise des dettes et le rachat des actions préférentielles). ATIC s'est déjà illustré l'an passé en rachetant à AMD ses usines de fabrication de processeurs, une opération qui a donné naissance à GlobalFoundries.
> 
> GlobalFoundries dispose de capacités de productions avancées à Dresde en Allemagne où AMD avait implanté ses deux usines (Fab).
> 
> La firme a aussi engagé près de 4 Md $ d'investissements dans la construction d'une nouvelle Fab dans l'Etat de New-York.
> 
> Le rachat de Chartered vient compléter le portefeuille d'ATIC et devrait lui permettre de mieux affronter la concurrence de ses grands concurrents taiwanais, TSMC et UMC. Tout d'abord, Chartered dispose d'une fab moderne à Singapour (Fab 7) capable de produire des puces en 32 et 45 nm (la firme s'appuie pour cela, comme GlobalFoundries, sur son alliance avec IBM pour la conception de circuits intégrés gravés dans des technologies allant de 45 nm à 22 nm). Chartered dispose aussi de quatre autres usines plus anciennes qui fournissent des services de gravures en technologie 110 nm à 350 nm. Plus des deux tiers des composants fabriqués par Chartered sont ainsi fabriqués dans des gravures supérieures à 65 nm. Le 65 nm représente 29% des revenus et seulement 2% du CA est dérivé de puces en 45 nm et en-deçà. Surtout, le fondeur dispose d'une solide base de clients (ce que GlobalFoundries n'a pas) avec des grands noms des semi-conducteurs tels qu'Agere (ex-Lucent Micro-electronics) ou Agilent (ex division microélectronique d'HP). Il est à noter pour mémoire qu'AMD avait annoncé en 2006 un partenariat avec Chartered pour la production de puces x86 en technologie 65 nm.
> 
> Selon ATIC, Chartered et GlobalFoundries devraient intensifier leurs collaborations au cours des prochains mois, ce qui ne veut pas dire fusion des deux entités. GlobalFoundries a en effet hérité de la licence x86 accordée par Intel à AMD mais à condition que ce dernier conserve le contrôle effectif de la société (ce qu'il fait au travers d'actions préférentielles).






> *Après les usines d'AMD, Abu Dhabi rachète Chartered*
> 
> *Publiée par Alexandre Laurent le Lundi 7 Septembre 2009*
> 
> La société d'investissement Advanced Technology Investment Company (ATIC), détenue à 100% par le gouvernement d'Abu Dhabi, vient d'annoncer son intention de racheter le singapourien Chartered Semiconductor, qui compte parmi les cinq principaux fondeurs au monde. C'est ce fonds qui détient depuis le mois de mars les usines d'AMD au travers de la coentreprise GlobalFoundries. ATIC propose de racheter Chartered 1,8 milliard de dollars US en numéraire. Le projet doit être finalisé au quatrième trimestre 2009, une fois obtenu l'aval des régulateurs.
> 
> Si l'opération se concrétise, GlobalFoundries et Chartered devraient rester deux entités distinctes, qui mettront toutefois en commun certaines de leurs ressources. D'un côté, le capital représenté par les ex-usines d'AMD, en Allemagne et aux Etats-Unis, sans compter la nouvelle Fab ultramoderne que développe GlobalFoundries dans l'état de New York. De l'autre, un acteur historique du marché des semiconducteurs, habitué à travailler avec le plus grand nombre (c'est par exemple Chartered qui produit aujourd'hui les puces qui équipent la Xbox 360 de Microsoft) et doté de nombreuses unités de production, plus flexibles que celles dont dispose GlobalFoundries.
> 
> « Nous voulons être capables de produire des processeurs hauts de gamme tels qu'Istanbul, mais nous devons également être en mesure de livrer des puces moins complexes, afin de couvrir le marché le plus large possible : graphique, réseau ou sans fil, etc. », nous expliquait à l'occasion du Computex Tom Sonderman, vice président « Manufacturing Systems and Technology » de Globalfoundries. Chartered pourrait bien offrir à ATIC et à ses fondeurs cette polyvalence, pour ainsi rivaliser toujours mieux avec des acteurs comme TSMC ou UMD, sans parler du numéro du secteur, Intel.



*Chartered Semiconductor Manufacturing*





Chartered Semiconductor was created in 1987 as a venture that included Singapore Technologies Engineering Ltd. Yet, it was not until 2000 that ST Engineering (Singapore Technologies Semiconductors), a wholly owned subsidiary of Temasek Holdings wholly acquired Chartered.

Prior to 2010, Chartered Semiconductor Manufacturing (abbreviated CSM) was the world's third largest dedicated independent semiconductor foundry, with its headquarters and main operations located in the Woodlands Industrial Park, Kranji Singapore. The company was listed on the Singapore Exchange under the trading symbol of CHARTERED, as well as on NASDAQ (CHRT), until its buyout.

Chartered provides comprehensive wafer fabrication services and technologies to semiconductor suppliers and systems companies. Chartered's customer base is primarily high-growth, technologically advanced companies operating in the communication, computer and consumer sectors. It does not provide design services and works from customers' designs to produce communications chips.

Besides its own fabs, Chartered operates joint venture facilities with other firms, it offers chip assembly and test services through sister firm STATS ChipPAC. Chartered owns 6 fabrication facilities, all of which are located in Singapore, including the newest, Chartered's first 300-mm facility which started commercial shipment in June 2005.

The other major semiconductor foundries include TSMC and UMC, Taiwanese-based companies, which are primarily Chartered's main competitors.

In 2006 AMD announced that it will manufacture CPUs with Chartered on a 65 nanometer process. It also has alliances with IBM, Infineon, Samsung and Agere Systems. 




> *GLOBALFOUNDRIES Finalizes Integration, Emerges as World's First Truly Global Foundry*
> 
> *GLOBALFOUNDRIES and Chartered combine under one brand to compete for market leadership as a full-service foundry company*
> 
> *Sunnyvale, Calif. - January 13, 2010 -* GLOBALFOUNDRIES today announced it has officially integrated operations with Chartered Semiconductor Manufacturing started functioning as one company under the GLOBALFOUNDRIES brand. The announcement marks the emergence of the new GLOBALFOUNDRIES-the world's first full-service semiconductor foundry with a truly global manufacturing and technology footprint across Asia, Europe and the United States.
> 
> "As the world's leading chip design companies face increasing pressure to push the boundaries of innovation, they need a full-service foundry partner with the ability to invest and sustain an aggressive leading-edge technology roadmap while offering a full breadth of services," said Doug Grose, chief executive officer of GLOBALFOUNDRIES. "Thanks to the vision of our investors and months of dedicated work by teams across the globe, we have now created a new global company that leads the foundry market in advanced technology with unparalleled proximity to our customers and access to the world's best talent."
> 
> The combined company employs approximately 10,000 people around the world, anchored by headquarters in Silicon Valley and advanced manufacturing operations in Singapore; Dresden, Germany; and a new leading-edge fab under construction in Saratoga County, New York. These sites are supported by a global network of R & D, design enablement, and customer support in Singapore, China, Taiwan, Japan, the United States, Germany, and the United Kingdom.
> 
> The new GLOBALFOUNDRIES immediately takes its position as one of the top semiconductor foundries in the world, with 2009 revenues to date for GLOBALFOUNDRIES and Chartered in excess of $ 2 billion. GLOBALFOUNDRIES launches with more than 150 customers across the semiconductor ecosystem, with plans to deepen existing relationships and to aggressively pursue new customers. Current customers include many of the world's top fabless and fab-lite companies, such as AMD, Qualcomm, STMicro and IBM.
> 
> "The entire premise of the foundry business is changing," said Dan Hutcheson, CEO of VLSI Research. "Foundry customers have made it clear that they are looking for deep collaboration with their foundry partners as opposed to a contract manufacturing service. With its history as part of a top Integrated Device Manufacturer (IDM) operating at the leading edge of technology, GLOBALFOUNDRIES is well positioned to drive fundamental transformation in the foundry business model."
> 
> GLOBALFOUNDRIES currently has five 200 mm fabs and one 300 mm fab in Singapore, as well as one leading-edge 300 mm fab complex in Dresden, Germany. To meet the demands of a growing customer base, the company has an aggressive capacity build-out plan, including expansion of Fab 1 in Dresden and Fab 7 in Singapore, as well as construction of a new leading-edge 300 mm facility in Saratoga County, New York. The New York facility, which will be renamed as Fab 8, is on track to begin ramping initial production in 2012.
> 
> With these plans in place, global leading-edge capacity is expected to expand to 1.6 million 300 mm wafers annually by 2014. This will be supplemented by 2.2 million 200 mm wafers annually, offering customers the full spectrum of foundry technology from mainstream to the leading edge, for a total of 5.8 million 200mm equivalents.
> 
> "Until now, the world's largest fabless, fablite and integrated manufacturers have had no real alternative for an end-to-end manufacturing partner," said Chia Song Hwee, chief operating officer of GLOBALFOUNDRIES. "This new company has an incredible opportunity in front of us to not just offer an alternative, but become the preferred supplier for many of the world's top chip design companies. With advanced technology leadership, an aggressive capacity roadmap and a robust set of mainstream technologies and foundry services we are well equipped to compete and win against any other foundry in the industry."
> 
> The new GLOBALFOUNDRIES brings a broad array of leading edge technology capabilities and services to market. The company is the foundry industry leader in time-to-volume on 40/45 nm technology and expects to repeat this accomplishment with 32 nm and "Gate First" High-K Metal Gate technology. The company embraces a collaborative R & D approach that also extends to packaging, IP solutions, and design enablement, built on what the company calls its "Virtual IDM" approach.




*Douglas Grose (CEO of Global Foundries) and Ibrahim Ajami (CEO of ATIC) presented no later than 28 nm 300 mm disc Global Foundries.*













> *ATIC eyes full Globalfoundaries ownership*
> 
> *by Reuters Wednesday, 20 January 2010*
> 
> Abu Dhabi's ATIC has filed an application with Germany's cartel office to take over Globalfoundries, a contract chipmaking venture it established with Advanced Micro Devices last year.
> 
> The Advanced Technology Investment Co (ATIC) filed the application on Jan 12 according to the cartel office website.
> 
> ATIC said: "This action is simply consistent with the long announced plan for AMD to gradually become fab less, which was one of the key strategies behind the creation of Globalfoundries."
> 
> "Fab less" is the industry term used when semiconductor makers design their own products but outsource their manufacture.
> AMD spun off its semiconductor manufacturing arm into the joint venture GlobalFoundries, which started operations in March 2009 and has a plant in Dresden, in eastern Germany, as well as Saratoga, New York.
> 
> Chief Executive Doug Grose told Reuters last week that AMD will reduce its stake in the company over time and continue to focus on chip design.
> 
> ATIC invested $2.1 billion for a 65.8 percent stake of the venture. Of that, $700 million went directly to AMD, which holds the remaining stake.
> 
> AMD is due to report on its fourth quarter earnings on Jan 21.
> 
> 
> *Reuters*






> *Global Foundries announces ambitious expansion plans*
> 
> *Published on 2nd June 2010 by Richard Swinburne*
> 
> COMPUTEX 2010 Global Foundries, the manufacturing company formed when AMD decided to become purely a chip design outfit, this morning announced an ambitious program of upgrades to its factories.
> 
> It will increase both the scale and complexity of its fabrication plants (fabs for short), meaning companies which don't own their own plants - increasingly common in the high-tech world - have access to better and better manufacturing processes for their wares.
> 
> With a current global capacity of 110,000 300 mm wafers per month split between Fab 1 in Germany and Fab 7 in Singapore, the addition of the new Fab 8 in New York will bring an extra 42,000 wafers when it&#8217;s finished in 2012. This will further increase with the construction of an additional cleanroom Fab 1 Germany making it the largest in Europe &#8211; something Global Foundries classes as its &#8216;Gigalab&#8217;. The extra 110,000 sq foot of space in clean room adds 25 per cent capacity, increasing output from 60,000 to 80,000 wafers a month by mid-2011. The Dresden lab is still focused on 40 and 45 nm process manufacturing, moving to 28 nm by next year. The advantage of extra production volume means that Global Foundaries can learn faster to improve yields.
> 
> Despite the fact it&#8217;s not even finished yet, expansion of Fab 8 in New York will also take place in &#8220;phase 2&#8221; of its construction, adding 40% more cleanroom space and focusing on 28 nm production, before moving to 22/20 nm and below, ultimately increasing production output to 60,000 wafers a month by 2013.
> 
> At its Computex press conference, Global Foundries stated that its new High-k metal gate techniques on 32 nm and 28 nm are in the early introduction phase, but this process was also &#8220;design compatible&#8221; with 45/40 nm production and accounts for a 10-15 per cent die size reduction and transistor performance equal to Intel (although it's arguably coming two years behind Intel).
> 
> Global Foundries continues to use volume immersion lithography and double patterning with 32 nm and will move to Extreme Ultra Violet (EUV) in 2011 with mask and resist technique.




*From left to right : Waleed Al Mokarrab (Mubadala Development Company), Doug Grose, Hector Ruiz, Dirk Meyer, Khaldoon Al Mubarak (Mubadala Development Company).*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Enter in a microchip manufacturing plant*















> *NEXT GENERATION OF EMIRATI ENGINEERS SHOWCASE TALENTS AT At NOKHBA GRADUATION CEREMONY IN GERMANY*
> 
> *60 elite Emirati students successfully complete internship at GLOBALFOUNDRIES in Dresden, Germany*
> 
> *Abu Dhabi, 8 August 2010:* The Al Nokhba internship at GLOBALFOUNDRIES has drawn to a close in Dresden, Germany with a graduation ceremony to mark the achievements of the 60 interns who participated in the program. During the ceremony interns were praised for their continued dedication and achievement and presented their project work to assembled dignitaries, student mentors and peers. The
> collaborative Al Nokhba internship developed in partnership between Abu Dhabi Education Council (ADEC), The Advanced Technology Investment Company (ATIC) and GLOBALFOUNDRIES, aims to give the next generation of Emirati engineers hands-on work experience in the field of microelectronics.
> 
> Over the course of the last seven weeks, the 30 men and 30 women, all Emirati science and engineering undergraduates, have worked alongside some of the worlds leading advanced technology experts at the GLOBALFOUNDRIES FAB in Dresden, overseeing the manufacture of the 300mm wafer semiconductors that form the basis of modern electronic and electrical equipment. Students have participated in a full program of lectures and seminars, alongside handson experience in the clean rooms and labs, culminating in the final projects presented at the graduation ceremony.
> 
> Director General of ADEC H.E. Dr. Mugheer Khamis Al Khaili said: We are proud of our students for their dedication to this program, and thank our partners for investing their time and resources to support the academic and career development of young nationals. Partnering with industries to promote hands-on learning and practical experience is an essential component of Abu Dhabis Higher Education Strategy to develop our students skill set and knowledge so they can compete in a global workforce, and contribute to the creation of an innovation-based, knowledgeproducing society in Abu Dhabi. We look forward to continue to working with ATIC and GLOBALFOUNDRIES to cultivate a passion for technological development and innovation in our students.
> 
> Ibrahim Ajami, CEO of ATIC said: Collaborative opportunities such as the Al Nokhba Internship at GLOBALFOUNDRIES are at the very heart of ATICs work in the area of human capital development. We are committed to providing new opportunities aimed at inspiring and engaging the next generation of Emirati talent that will drive the development of Abu Dhabi as a hub for leading-edge semiconductor and the advanced technology sector and in so doing fuel the delivery of the future vision of Abu Dhabi. The successful graduation of the interns today is testament to their continued hard work, commitment and development as the engineering minds of the future.
> 
> "I'm very pleased with the tremendous experience, the 60 students had in the second Abu Dhabi summer internship program in Dresden," said Doug Grose, CEO, GLOBALOUNDRIES. "This internship is part of a comprehensive program which will help to develop top talent in support a future semiconductor eco-system in Abu Dhabi. Through providing access to GLOBALFOUNDRIES FAB 1, Europe's most advanced wafer FAB, combined with the educational and industry resources of Silicon Saxony, we have provided participants with a thorough overview of what it means to participate and compete in our global industry."
> 
> Present at the graduation ceremony event were representatives from both the United Arab Emirates and Germany, including Dr. Johannes Beermann, Chief of the State Chancellery and Minister of State for Federal Affairs, Saxony and Ms Nabila Al Shamsi, Second Secretary at the Embassy of the United Arab Emirates, Germany. Also in attendance were Ms Susanne Jokisch, representing the Cultural Affairs office of the German Embassy to the United Arab Emirates and HE Mohammad Salam Al Dhaheri, Executive Director of School Operations Sector at ADEC, Mrs. Mona Majed Al Mansouri, Division Manager of Guidance and Scholarship at ADEC, Professors Melhorn, Bartha and Kucher, senior faculty members from the Technical University of Dresden, Germany alongside representatives from the local R&D community.
> 
> The Al Nokhba internship builds on ATICs central aim of promoting Abu Dhabis strategic development of, and investment in, advanced technologies and semiconductors by supporting the development of human capital that will drive the future of the industry and provide UAE nationals with world-class learning opportunities. Collaboration between ATIC and GLOBALFOUNDRIES alongside the Abu Dhabi Education Council (ADEC), is aligned with the commitment of the Higher Education Strategy to support the development of a workforce equipped with the skills and knowledge for success. In its next round, the Al Nokhba internship will be expanded to offer interns the opportunity to work at the GLOBALFOUNDRIES FAB in Singapore.



*
Globalfoundries*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

> *Abu Dhabi students on course for world&#8217;s elite David George-Cosh*
> 
> *- Last Updated: July 20. 2010 8:46PM UAE / July 20. 2010 4:46PM GMT
> 
> DRESDEN :* When Mohammed al Merri found out he had been accepted to study at Globalfoundries, he was proud to become part of &#8220;The Elite&#8221;. The recent electrical engineering graduate from Abu Dhabi&#8217;s Higher College of Technology had long dreamt of pursuing a career in technology. Now, with Abu Dhabi investing heavily in the semiconductor industry, the young Emirati has earned the opportunity of a lifetime &#8211; to become part of &#8220;Al Nokhba&#8221;, which is Arabic for &#8220;The Elite&#8221;.
> 
> The programme, run at the Globalfoundries campus in Dresden, gives the students a crash course in the elemental physics behind semiconductors and the theory of designing microchips plus the chance to follow assigned mentors to perform tasks in the foundry&#8217;s clean room. &#8220;For me, I&#8217;m studying something that is very futuristic,&#8221; said Mr al Merri. &#8220;It&#8217;s a very amazing experience.&#8221; He is one of 60 students &#8211; half of whom are women &#8211; invited by Abu Dhabi&#8217;s Advanced Technology Investment Company (ATIC) and Globalfoundries to take part in an intensive seven-week internship designed to introduce them to the world of semiconductors and hopefully foster the people who will take the reins in running Abu Dhabi&#8217;s foundry.
> 
> &#8220;When I told my professors that I was going to work at a foundry, they said that this is an opportunity that engineering students don&#8217;t often get,&#8221; said Ammar al Marzouqi, a third-year computer engineering student from the University of Wisconsin-Madison. &#8220;We&#8217;re getting to look at what&#8217;s actually being produced now and what the research and development teams are trying to work on for the future.&#8221;
> 
> It also opens the door for young Arab females to become trained as semiconductor engineers, a field that generally does not attract a lot of women. &#8220;It&#8217;s great that females from the UAE have entered this industry and that the country is looking carefully for its plan for the future,&#8221; said Ebtesam al Mazrooei, a masters communications engineering student at United Arab Emirates University. &#8220;There&#8217;s a lot of information coming at you for the first two weeks but once you enter and see the manufacturing of wafers in the clean room, it is really an amazing experience.&#8221;
> 
> Hamda al Shehhi, a third-year chemical engineering student at the same university, said the experience had given her a new &#8220;plan for the rest of her life&#8221;. &#8220;It was difficult for me at the beginning because I&#8217;m not trained in electrical engineering, but when I came to Dresden, I feel that this is something I can be good at,&#8221; Ms al Shehhi said.






> *Abu Dhabi eyes tech future*
> 
> *Capital seeks to play a key role in research and development in bid to drive an innovation-based economy and make education affordable and accessible*
> 
> *- By Ibrahim Ajami, Special to Gulf News
> - Published: 00:00July 21, 2010*
> 
> Double-dip recession or not, global consumers are retaining a crush on their personal electronic goods and super smart mobile devices.
> 
> Even in tough economic times, the confluence of advances in computing, communications, mobile handsets, digital content and growing worldwide adoption of the internet is fuelling new purchases and creating a mobile revolution.
> 
> Not surprisingly, this consumption is becoming more Asia-centric. While China's gross domestic product constitutes roughly 60 per cent of the GDP of the US, China already consumes more electronics than the US, attributable to China's large middle-class of 400 million citizens.
> 
> Powering each of these electronic devices is a semiconductor chip, the "brain" that manages performance of each electronic good &#8212; whether it's a laptop, mobile phone, or even your new washing machine or automobile.
> 
> Semiconductors are synonymous with innovation and productivity. Over the past 50 years, the semiconductor industry has transformed our way of life through intense innovation. We have leapfrogged from the invention of mainframe computers in the 1960s to the ubiquity of personal computers in the 1980s to the internet in the 1990s.
> *
> Mobile revolution*
> 
> Now the mobile revolution is at hand: over one billion units sold with another nine billion on the way, all connected over wireless broadband links to millions of data servers via the "cloud," delivering content and services anytime, anywhere.
> 
> The more mobile, more integrated, more Asia-centric, more digital world has significant implications for us in Abu Dhabi. Why? Because Abu Dhabi is investing in the development and manufacturing of this growing and influential sector.
> 
> In 2008, Abu Dhabi decided to make a substantial investment in semiconductor manufacturing. It is one of the most technologically complex and sophisticated industries on earth. Over two billion transistors can fit on a microchip the size of your fingernail.
> 
> No other industry on earth doubles its productivity with little additional cost to consumers. Imagine an automobile coming to market using half the gasoline, giving you twice the mileage, with increased speed at a lower cost &#8212; every two years.
> 
> If you look at Taiwan, Singapore or high-tech clusters like Saxony in Germany or Silicon Valley, you can see what an advanced technology network of talent and technology can do to create job growth and economic transformation. This investment is fully in line with Abu Dhabi's 2030 vision to diversify our economy over the next two decades. The semiconductor industry is also as global as any industry can get.
> 
> To date, the Advanced Technology Investment Company of Abu Dhabi has committed over $10 billion to our portfolio company, GLOBALFOUNDRIES, rapidly making it one of the largest semiconductor manufacturing companies on earth. In addition to facilities in Singapore, Dresden and upstate New York, we announced on June 1 our intention to create an advanced technology ecosystem in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Our goal is to be more integrated with leading technology clusters. But you cannot create a vibrant technology cluster in Abu Dhabi without investing in research and development. You need the collaboration of academic institutions and internationally recognised research entities to bring this innovation to life here in Abu Dhabi. We need new students, teachers and academia to collaborate on innovation with industry leaders. That is what has worked so well in other parts of the world.
> 
> That is why the Abu Dhabi Education Council's (ADEC) recent announcement unveiling its higher education strategy is so significant. The goals are a) to raise the quality of Abu Dhabi's higher education to international levels; b) to align education with Abu Dhabi's economic, social and cultural needs; c) to build and maintain a research ecosystem to drive an innovation-based economy; and d) to make education affordable and accessible.
> 
> By 2018, the annual spend on this strategy will be Dh4.9 billion, much of it directed at research and development. This will elevate Abu Dhabi's R&D expenditure to around 0.75 per cent of GDP, approaching advanced world levels which range from 1.5 per cent of GDP to just over four per cent of GDP.
> 
> *Implementation plan*
> 
> This will not only be essential to semiconductors and advanced technology, but will drive innovation in aerospace, health care, and renewable energy, among other key pillars of the 2030 diversification strategy.
> 
> ADEC will now begin putting in place an implementation plan and we will support them by pulling in our global network of partners to realise a strong semiconductor R&D presence in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> The ADEC announcement came on the heels of a major semiconductor industry conference ATIC hosted in Abu Dhabi. In May, over sixty representatives of the world's most respected research institutions, in conjunction with the Semiconductor Research Corporation and the National Science Foundation, came to the Emirate to discuss the major research challenges facing the semiconductor industry.
> 
> We shared ideas but as importantly, began to gain their enthusiasm for the journey ahead and how Abu Dhabi can play a key role in their future research and development efforts. It is all part of an effort to shape our "human capital" here in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Abu Dhabi's 2030 vision and its investments in the future have put the us on the path toward bringing that innovation home. One day, the device in your hand will have components in it that are designed in the US, developed and manufactured in Abu Dhabi, assembled in Singapore, and packaged in China. We have a long journey ahead of us, but we are investing in the critical components to make it a reality here in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> 
> *The writer is the Chief Executive Officer of the Advanced Technology Investment Company*








[video] V5 125 - YouTube[/video]



You have said : &#8220;Passage to speed top&#8221; ? ^^



> *
> Pioneering chip plant in Abu Dhabi to cost at least $ 6bn*
> 
> *Ben Flanagan
> 
> - Last Updated: September 15. 2010 11:58PM UAE / September 15. 2010 7:58PM GMT*
> 
> 
> The Abu Dhabi Government-owned Advanced Technology Investment Company (ATIC) is to spend between US $ 6billion and $ 7bn building its microchip manufacturing plant in the emirate.
> 
> The move is part of the company&#8217;s efforts to tap into rising demand for semiconductors.
> 
> News of the multibillion-dollar price tag comes just four months after the company selected a site for the plant near Abu Dhabi International Airport, which will become the first microchip factory in the Middle East when it begins production in 2015.
> 
> &#8220;$ 6bn to $ 7bn is the estimated cost of what it will take to build a state of the art fabricating facility anywhere in the world,&#8221; said a spokesman for ATIC.
> 
> ATIC&#8217;s planned spending on the plant comes on top of the $ 3.6bn the company has pledged to expand the capacity of its Globalfoundries microchip business.
> 
> That investment will be divided between Globalfoundries chip-making plants in Germany and the US. &#8220;[About] $ 1.6bn of that will be in Dresden, the other $ 2bn will be in New York,&#8221; the spokesman said.
> 
> In March, ATIC paid its US counterpart Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) $ 2.1bn for a 65.8 per cent stake in Globalfoundries. While ATIC&#8217;s stake has since grown to 73 per cent since March, the spokesman said it did not intend to take 100 per cent ownership of Globalfoundaries.
> 
> &#8220;Every new dollar we invest in Globalfoundries will, by evolution, reduce the percentage of what [AMD] owns in it. The intention is to continue to have a long partnership with AMD and not buy [Globalfoundries] outright. It&#8217;s not our intention to buy their share completely,&#8221; he said.
> 
> ATIC plans to broaden its investment focus next year. &#8220;Right now, the focus is on Globalfoundries. As you look at 2011, you will see that perspective start to broaden. You&#8217;ll see complementary kinds of investments in the technology ecosystem in 2011 and beyond,&#8221; the spokesman said.
> 
> He said design companies, intellectual property companies and those that serve chip-makingplants were possible investment targets.
> 
> ATIC said the Abu Dhabi plant would &#8220;be part of the Globalfoundries network&#8221; but added that ATIC may provide auxiliary services for the facility.
> 
> The launch of a factory will propel the UAE capital on to the world stage of technological development, the spokesman said. &#8220;It&#8217;s our strong belief that Abu Dhabi will be a hub as part of the global technology network,&#8221; he said, pointing to the increasing demand for high-tech products from the emerging markets in the Gulf and India.
> 
> Rising demand in the sector means the semiconductor foundry industry will be worth $26.8bn this year, said the technology research firm IC Insights.
> 
> Building a talent base in the UAE will be essential to the successful operation of a chip-making plant, which would typically employ 1,000 to 1,500 employees, ATIC said.
> 
> The talent gap is a &#8220;huge concern&#8221; in the launch of high-tech ventures such as the Abu Dhabi microchip plant, said Ranjit Rajan, the research director at IDC Middle East, Turkey and Africa.
> 
> &#8220;One of the biggest concerns with establishing high-tech manufacturing in general is lack of skills. In spite of all the Government has invested in education, it takes time for this to yield results,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Mr Rajan said there were several reasons behind ATIC&#8217;s decision to build a new plant in Abu Dhabi. One factor was the geographical position of the country between the markets in the East and West. Another was the expected increase in demand for microchips. A third was that the semiconductor business was not as labour intensive as other parts of the technology manufacturing industry, where much of the production has been outsourced to cheaper labour markets.
> 
> &#8220;The UAE can&#8217;t compete there, so it&#8217;s looking at areas that are not labour intensive but are technology intensive,&#8221; Mr Rajan said.
> 
> He said the semiconductor business suited Abu Dhabi as it &#8220;requires a lot of investment, and not everyone can do that&#8221;.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Microprocessor AMD*








> *GlobalFoundries Granted Independence, Acquires Remaining Stake from AMD*
> 
> *by Anand Lal Shimpi on 3/4/2012 9:04 PM EST
> Posted in CPUs , GlobalFoundries , AMD*
> 
> When AMD originally spun off its foundry business in 2008, the resulting Foundry Company (as it was called back then) was 55.6% ATIC owned and 44.4% AMD owned. Since then the Foundry Company has been rebranded Global Foundries and has been on a march towards independence. Plans for additional fabs and the acquisition of Chartered Semiconductor both strengthened GF as a player in the foundry space. A closer relationship with ARM and its partners has also been a key element of GF's strategy.
> 
> AMD has been divesting itself from Global Foundries over the past few years and today announced that it has aquired the remaining shares of the company from AMD (approximately 14% of the company). Global Foundries is now completely independent of AMD, and AMD is now a regular partner/customer of GF's.




*ATIC CEO Ibrahim Ajami presents 
Semiconductors : The Silver Lining
*








> *ATIC and GLOBALFOUNDRIES announce new leadership to drive continued investment through 2012*
> 
> *DRESDEN, GERMANY: June 16, 2011.* As part of a plan to continue significant investments in technology, talent and manufacturing capacity over the next 18 months, the board of directors of GLOBALFOUNDRIES - along with its majority shareholder, the Advanced Technology Investment Company - announced today it has appointed new leadership to run the company.
> 
> Semiconductor industry veteran Ajit Manocha has been appointed interim Chief Executive Officer of GLOBALFOUNDRIES. James A. Norling will serve as Executive Chairman and Ibrahim Ajami will serve as Vice Chairman of the GLOBALFOUNDRIES board of directors. All appointments are effective immediately.
> 
> "GLOBALFOUNDRIES is just two years old, but in that short time customers have embraced what it represents to the market," said Norling. "At the same time, customers are asking us for more capacity, faster technology delivery and greater agility. The Board intends for this new management team to meet those customer needs while improving operational performance."
> 
> "GLOBALFOUNDRIES, with the continuous support of ATIC, is in the middle of an intense, competitive ramp-up of manufacturing capacity and technology development," said Ajami, who will also remain CEO of ATIC. Under this new leadership team, investment in GLOBALFOUNDRIES will double over the next 18 months."
> 
> Through end of May 2011, ATIC had invested over $6 billion, to acquire the former manufacturing assets of Advanced Micro Devices in Dresden, Germany ($2.1 billion in March 2009) and the assets of Chartered Semiconductor Manufacturing of Singapore ($3.1 billion in December 2009) as well as an estimated $1 billion to construct a new fabrication facility in upstate New York. Through the end of 2012, ATIC will invest another approximately $6 billion in manufacturing capacity in Dresden, Singapore and New York with initial construction to begin in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Doug Grose, who has served as CEO of GLOBALFOUNDRIES since its inception, will transition to become senior advisor to GLOBALFOUNDRIES and ATIC with a focus on technology leadership and ensuring delivery of next generation technologies for competitive differentiation. Chia Song Hwee, Chief Operating Officer, will remain with the company in that position until August 2011, when he will return to be part of Singapore's business future.
> 
> "Doug Grose and Chia Song Hwee formed the foundation of GLOBALFOUNDRIES, bringing together the world's leading-edge manufacturing technology with the heritage of a full-service foundry partner," said Norling. "This new leadership team will build on that foundation, as we increase investment in technology, capacity and talent while optimizing performance."
> 
> Norling also said an executive search for a permanent CEO has already begun. Manocha's focus in the short-term is to work closely with top management and talent of the company to optimize performance, continue progress on the customer and technology roadmap, and continue the efficient ramp of capacity in Dresden and New York.
> 
> Manocha is a veteran semiconductor industry executive with more than 30 years of global expertise in operations, general management, and manufacturing. Having recently served as an advisor to ATIC, Manocha brings a wealth of talent, experience and leadership ability to GLOBALFOUNDRIES at a critical time in the company's development. Manocha was previously Executive Vice President of Worldwide Operations at Spansion. Prior to Spansion, he was Executive Vice President and Chief Manufacturing Officer at NXP (formerly Philips Semiconductors), where he was responsible for worldwide IC manufacturing, supply chain management and purchasing for the semiconductor division. Manocha held senior executive and management positions at AT&T Microelectronics and AT&T Bell Laboratories, and began his career as a research scientist and was granted over a dozen U.S. and international patents for several novel inventions in the field of technology for microelectronics.
> 
> Norling is the former Chairman of Chartered Semiconductor and also served as interim CEO of that company in 2002. He has over three decades of working experience in the electronics industry, with global breadth and deep customer relationships. Norling was with Motorola Inc. from 1965 to 2000 holding various positions, including President of the Semiconductor Products Sector for seven years, from 1986 to 1993. He was also president of the Europe, Middle East and Africa region in 1993, deputy to the chief executive officer in 1998 and president of the Personal Communications Sector from 1999 until 2000, when he retired from Motorola. In 2001, he joined the board of Chartered Semiconductor.
> 
> Ajami has been CEO of ATIC since November 2008, leading the investment company through strategic acquisitions of semiconductor manufacturing assets and the creation of GLOBALFOUNDRIES as well as other investments in innovative start-up companies such as Calxeda. Ajami brings strong customer and partner relationships to GLOBALFOUNDRIES with a focus on investment discipline. He joined ATIC from Mubadala Development Company, where he was Associate Director of Acquisitions and led the initial investment in AMD in 2007. Prior to Mubadala, he held several positions in Silicon Valley, including Packard Bell/NEC.
> 
> *About GLOBALFOUNDRIES*
> 
> GLOBALFOUNDRIES is the world's first full-service semiconductor foundry with a truly global manufacturing and technology footprint. Launched in March 2009 through a partnership between AMD [NYSE: AMD] and the Advanced Technology Investment Company (ATIC), GLOBALFOUNDRIES provides a unique combination of advanced technology, manufacturing excellence and global operations. With the integration of Chartered in January 2010, GLOBALFOUNDRIES significantly expanded its capacity and ability to provide best-in-class foundry services from mainstream to the leading edge. GLOBALFOUNDRIES is headquartered in Silicon Valley with manufacturing operations in Singapore, Germany, and a new leading-edge fab under construction in Saratoga County, New York. These sites are supported by a global network of R&D, design enablement, and customer support in Singapore, China, Taiwan, Japan, the United States, Germany, and the United Kingdom.
> 
> *About ATIC*
> 
> The Advanced Technology Investment Company (ATIC) was created in 2008. A technology investment company wholly owned by the Mubadala Development Company of Abu Dhabi, ATIC is focused on making significant investments in the advanced technology sector, both locally and internationally. Its mandate is to generate returns that deliver long-term benefits to the Emirate of Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ATIC seeks to leverage the unique advantages it enjoys as an investor from the Emirate of Abu Dhabi to identify and realize long-term investment opportunities in the highly competitive and capital-intensive advanced technology sector. These advantages include significant and reliable capital, a patient investment philosophy, and a subsequently long-term investment horizon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KSA*

*Academic Ranking of World Universities (ARWU)*








> *KSU Maintains Status as Premier University among Arab and Islamic Nations in 2012 Shanghai Ranking*
> 
> *Mon, 27 Aug, 2012*
> 
> King Saud University is among three Saudi universities prominently featured in the 2012 Academic Ranking of World Universities (ARWU), released on August 15. According to ARWUs annual assessment of the worlds best 500 universities, KSU ranks among the top 300 and maintains its 2011 status as the premier university among Arab and Islamic nations.
> 
> The ARWU, also known as the Shanghai Ranking, has been compiled by the Center for World-Class Universities of Shanghai Jiao Tong University (CWCU) since 2003. Initially created to measure the global standing of Chinese universities, it is now considered among the worlds most trusted international university ranking thanks to its scientific methodology and strong commitment to objectivity.
> 
> King Fahd University for Petroleum and Minerals (KFUPM) remains among the top 400 international universities, an honor now shared by Saudi Arabias King Abdulaziz University (KAU).
> 
> The presence of three Saudi universities on the Shanghai Ranking is an unprecedented achievement for any Arab or Islamic nation, and illustrates the Kingdoms strong commitment to elevating the quality and international status of its institutions of higher education and scientific research.
> 
> Indeed, Saudi universities have achieved remarkable progress regarding the ARWU in the past four years. Not only was KSU the sole Saudi representative among the top 500 international universities in 2009, it was the only Arab university to make the list. In 2010, KSU was ranked No. 391, while KFUPM entered the top 500 at No. 480. Last year, KSU broke into the list of top 300 international universities, placing No. 261, while KFUPM moved up into the top 400.
> 
> This year, the presence of three Saudi universities on this prestigious list is an unprecedented achievement for the Kingdom.
> 
> Four other Islamic universities are included on this years ARWU:
> 
> - Cairo University placed among the top 500 universities;
> 
> - Teheran University placed among the top 400 universities;
> 
> - Istanbul University and Malaya University in Malaysia placed among the top 500 universities;
> 
> 
> *ARWU criteria include:*
> 
> - *Quality of Education*: Based on the number of alumni having won awards such as the Nobel Prize. This criterion carries a weight of 10%.
> 
> - *Quality of Faculty-Staff winning Nobel Prizes and Fields Medals (pure mathematics)*: Assessed by the number of staff of an institution winning outstanding awards such as the Nobel Prize. This criterion carries a weight of 20%.
> 
> - *Quality of Faculty - ISI Highly Cited Researchers*: Based on a universitys highly-cited researchers in broad subject categories that include natural sciences and mathematics (SCI), engineering/technology and computer Sciences (ENG), life and agriculture sciences (LIFE), clinical medicine and pharmacy (MED) and social sciences (SOC).
> 
> - *Articles published in Refereed Journals*: Assessed by the number of articles published in top scientific journals such as _Nature_ and _Science_. This criterion carries a weight of 20%.
> 
> - *Articles in Science Citation Index - expanded and Social Science Citation Index*: Assessed by the number of times this research is quoted by other researchers. This criterion carries a weight of 20%.
> 
> - *Size of Institution*: This refers to the performance of an institution as related to its size. This criterion carries a weight of 10%.
> 
> 
> *ksu.edu.sa*





> The Academic Ranking of World Universities is regarded to be one of the three most influential and widely observed international university rankings, along with the QS World University Rankings and the Times Higher Education World University Rankings. It is said that its consistent and objective methodology is praised when compared with other rankings.
> 
> 
> *Influence*
> 
> As the first multi-indicator ranking of global universities, ARWU has attracted a great deal of attention from universities, governments and media. A survey on higher education published by _The Economist_ in 2005 commented ARWU as "the most widely used annual ranking of the world's research universities." In 2010, _the Chronicle of Higher Education_ called ARWU "the best-known and most influential global ranking of universities".
> 
> One of the factors in the significant influence of ARWU is that its methodology is said to look globally sound and transparent. EU Research Headlines reported the ARWU's work on 31st Dec 2003: "The universities were carefully evaluated using several indicators of research performance." Chancellor of Oxford University, Prof. Chris Patten, said "the methodology looks fairly solid ... it looks like a pretty good stab at a fair comparison." Vice-Chancellor of Australian National University, Prof. Ian Chubb, said "The SJTU rankings were reported quickly and widely around the world (and they) offer an important comparative view of research performance and reputation." Margison (2007) also commented the ARWU ranking that one of the strengths of "the academically rigorous and globally inclusive Jiao Tong approach" is "constantly tuning its rankings and invites open collaboration in that." Philip G. Altbach named ARWU's "consistency, clarity of purpose, and transparency" as significant strengths.
> 
> The ARWU ranking and its content have been widely cited and applied as a starting point for identifying national strengths and weaknesses as well as facilitating reform and setting new initiatives. Bill Destler (2008), the president of the Rochester Institute of Technology, draw reference to the ARWU ranking to analyze the comparative advantages the Western Europe and US have in terms of intellectual talent and creativity in his publication in the journal _Nature_.
> 
> European commissioner of Education, Jan Figel, pointed out in an interview in 2007 that "if you look at the Shanghai index, we are the strongest continent in terms of numbers and potential but we are also shifting into a secondary position in terms of quality and attractiveness. If we don't act we will see an uptake or overtake by Chinese or Indian universities." Also, Enserink (2007) referred to ARWU and argued in a paper published in _Science_ that "France's poor showing in the Shanghai ranking ... helped trigger a national debate about higher education that resulted in a new law... giving universities more freedom." The world leading think tank Rand Corporation used the ARWU ranking as evidence in their consultancy paper to the European Institute of Innovation and Technology.
> 
> 
> Academic Ranking of World Universities - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




*Academic Ranking of World Universities  2011*

*King Saud University* : 211 (201-300)
*
King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals* : 332 (301-400)

Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2011| Top 500 universities | Shanghai Ranking - 2011 | World University Ranking - 2011


*Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2012*

*King Saud University* : 212 (201-300)

*King Abdulaziz University* : 332 (301-400)

*King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals* : 333 (301-400)

Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2012| Top 500 universities | Shanghai Ranking - 2012 | World University Ranking - 2012

Saudi Arabia Universities in Top 500 - 2012



*Memo significant (see old links): All these places of education and research centers are pooled for all GCC members.*


*KAUST (KSA)*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development.html#post4119172


*QSTP (Qatar)*

*Official inauguration of QSTP*







*Qatar : The "Qatar Science & Technology Park" (QSTP) Part 1.*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ar-science-technology-park-qstp-part-1-a.html

*
Qatar : The "Qatar Science & Technology Park" (QSTP) Part 2.*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ar-science-technology-park-qstp-part-2-a.html


*Sidra Medical and Research Center (Qatar)*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/176647-qatar-sidra-medical-research-center.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Qatar and Volkswagen will have intensive cooperation in R & D*

^^







> *Volkswagen, Qatar to strengthen cooperation*
> 
> *15 mars 2010
> 
> FRANKFURT -* German carmaker Volkswagen AG said early this week that it will strengthen its cooperation with Qatar in the fields of research, development and education.
> 
> A delegation from Volkswagen, Porsche Automobil Holding SE and from the German state of Lower Saxony has visited Qatar and met with high-level officials from the emirate. Among the discussed topics were possible research cooperation into new materials, energy production and storage, fuel economy optimization in engines, and the medium-term openings for establishing a vehicle materials test laboratory.
> 
> Qatar Holding LLC (QH) is one of Volkswagen AGs major shareholders, along with the state of Lower Saxony and Porsche SE. The shareholding is the emirates largest single investment to date. Volkswagen is Europes biggest carmaker.
> 
> Qatar Science & Technology Park (QSTP) said that it has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) which sets out the foundation for a series of cooperation initiatives between QH, Qatar Science & Technology Park (QSTP), Volkswagen AG (VW) and Porsche SE (PSE).
> 
> The MOU seeks to develop further cooperation between QH, QSTP, VW and PSE within the State of Qatar subsequent to QH investment in these German automotive companies in August 2009.
> 
> QH investment in PSE and VW had envisaged the establishment of R&D and testing and training facilities in Doha, as well as other avenues of cooperation.










*QSTP (Qatar Science & Technology Park)
*





























*Qatar : The "Qatar Science & Technology Park" (QSTP) Part 1.*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ar-science-technology-park-qstp-part-1-a.html

*Qatar : The "Qatar Science & Technology Park" (QSTP) Part 2.*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ar-science-technology-park-qstp-part-2-a.html




> *Qatar and Volkswagen agree to intensify cooperation*
> 
> *The FINANCIAL 16/03/2010 14:46
> 
> The FINANCIAL --* The Emirate of Qatar, the Volkswagen Group, Porsche Automobil Holding SE and the State of Lower Saxony wish to strengthen their cooperation, particularly in the fields of research, development and education.
> 
> This was agreed on the occasion of a visit to Qatar, when the Crown Prince and Personal Representative of the Emir, His Highness Sheik Tamim bin Hamad bin Khalifa Al Thani, received a delegation of representatives from the Supervisory Board and Board of Management of Volkswagen AG and Porsche Automobil Holding SE and from the State of Lower Saxony.
> 
> The delegation included Prof. Dr. Ferdinand K. Piëch, Dr. Wolfgang Porsche, Prof. Dr. Martin Winterkorn and Prime Minister Christian Wulff, and was accompanied by the German Ambassador Dr. Dirk Baumgartner.
> 
> Topics discussed included possible research cooperation into new materials, energy production and storage, fuel economy optimization in engines, and the medium-term openings for establishing a vehicle materials test laboratory.
> 
> Furthermore, all the parties expressed an interest in cooperation with the Qatar Foundation regarding vocational training and further study courses at Qatar University and the AutoUni in Wolfsburg.
> 
> Prof. Dr. Winterkorn underscored the benefits of intensified cooperation with Qatar: The development of modern and resource-efficient vehicles increasingly calls for interdisciplinary cooperation in such diverse fields as electronics and materials science. Our plans to establish a test laboratory will put us in a position to test new materials under very challenging climatic conditions, thereby extending our leading position in research and development.
> 
> Prime Minister Christian Wulff welcomed the talks, saying these were an important foundation for success-oriented cooperation of benefit to all.
> 
> Apart from the audience with the Crown Prince of Qatar, the delegation of six also met with the Prime Minister of Qatar, Sheik Hamad bin Jassim bin Jabor Al Thani. All attending this meeting reaffirmed their intention to set up a long-term strategic partnership in various fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*The Mobile Life Campus Institute AutoUni of Volkswagen Group in Wolfsburg.*






















*The various departments of education, training, research and innovation that make up the institute are:*

- Institute for Product Development (IFPE) of the Volkswagen Group
- Institute for Production, Logistics and Components (IFPLK) of the Volkswagen Group
- Institute for Procurement (Institut für Beschaffung, IFB) of the Volkswagen Group
- Institute for Marketing and Sales (Institut für Marketing und Vertrieb, IFMV) of the Volkswagen Group
- Institute for Information Technology (Institut für Informatik, IFI) of the Volkswagen Group
- Institute for Work and Personnel Management (Institut für Arbeit und Personalmanagement, IFAP) of the Volkswagen Group
- Institute for Finance and Controlling (Institut für Finanzen und Controlling, IFFC) of the Volkswagen Group
- Institute for Communication (IFK) of the Volkswagen Group

AutoUni | Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft



Flashback&#8230; ^^




> *Qatar becomes major shareholder in Volkswagen*
> 
> *by Christoph Steitz and Christiaan Hetzner on Saturday, 19 December 2009*
> 
> Qatar has a 17 percent voting stake in Volkswagen and Porsche said on Friday the state is set to take a seat on its supervisory board, underlining the more active role Gulf states are playing in the German auto industry.
> 
> The move has also fuelled expectations that the falling number of freely traded VW ordinary shares could mean they are replaced on Germany's blue-chip index by its preferred shares.
> 
> After exercising options in Volkswagen -- as had been expected by market participants for some time -- Qatar Holding LLC now holds 17 percent in Volkswagen's share capital, it said.
> 
> "As a long-term strategic investor, we continue to believe that the investment in VW and the envisaged combination of Porsche SE and VW represents a unique investment asset for Qatar Holding," said Ahmad Al-Sayed, CEO of Qatar Holding.
> 
> Volkswagen ordinary shares have been a prominent feature of Gernmany's blue-chip index since its inception in 1987.
> 
> Expulsion from the index is expected to put pressure on the value of the ordinary shares, which last October traded at above 1,000 euros, making the carmaker temporarily the world's largest by market value.
> 
> "From our point of view, as of today the free float in VW ords will fall below the 10 percent threshold," DZ Bank analyst Michael Punzet wrote in a note. "We expect a positive momentum in the next trading days," Punzet wrote, referring to the preferred shares.
> 
> Ordinary shares in the company fell as much as 6.5 percent, recovering to trade 2.43 percent lower at 78.06 by 1528 GMT while the preferred shares rose as much as 4.3 percent, dropping back to trade 1.71 percent higher by 1528 GMT.
> 
> In addition, Porsche said -- in the invitation to its annual general meeting scheduled for Jan. 29 -- it would propose Qatar's Sheikh Jassim Bin Abdulaziz Bin Jassim Al-Thani for a place on its supervisory board.
> 
> *
> Reuters*




*Volkswagen AG Structure*

Volkswagen AG belongs only to the three major shareholders who are 'Mr. Ferdinand Oliver Porsche', 'State of Lower Saxony "and" Qatar Holding'.

*- State of Lower Saxony* : 20,00%

*- Qatar Holding (blocking minority to &#8216;board of directors&#8217* : 17,00%

*- Common shareholders / others (Institutional shareholders such as banks etc ...)* : 9,90%

*No seat and no right to the supervisory board instead of real locus of control on company*


*Official link:*

Volkswagen Group Shareholder Structure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Future&#8230;




> *Qatar could strengthen ties to Volkswagen*
> 
> *by Christiaan HetznerThis on Wednesday, 19 May 2010*
> 
> Qatar, which controls 17 percent of the votes in Volkswagen, is considering teaming up with Europe's largest carmaker for joint investments in the auto industry, according to a German magazine.
> 
> In an interview with German business magazine Capital, Hussain Ali Al Abdulla, member of the VW supervisory board and vice chairman, Qatar Holding, said: "We can help VW to expand, we could even create companies together."
> 
> The Qatari executive signalled his country, too, would look to play a much more visible role than sovereign wealth funds from the Gulf have in the past in Germany.
> Abu Dhabi based Aabar, which belongs to the emirate's IPIC wealth fund, started the trend ever since it took a 9.1 percent stake in Daimler.
> 
> He suggested the Gulf state could also support it in any efforts to expand VW's control over Suzuki.
> 
> He said: "We could for example buy a stake equal to the 20 percent that Volkswagen owns and then control this firm together."
> 
> When asked to elaborate, the Qatari said: "Oh, I am only thinking out loud."
> 
> The chief executive of family controlled Suzuki, Osamu Suzuki, has been quick to say quash speculation that he would support VW purchasing more shares and denied that the Japanese carmaker was now the 11th horse in Volkswagen's stable of brands.
> 
> Qatar Holding's Al Abdulla also told Capital he would be a very active member of the board, and sharply criticised the German carmaker's lack of share in the United States.
> 
> He said: "I don't understand why Toyota controls nearly 20 percent of the US market while VW doesn't even have 3 percent. They could have 30 percent but they don't build the right cars for US buyers. The company has to do more there."
> 
> Volkswagen aims to overtake Toyota as the world's largest carmaker by 2018.
> 
> 
> *Reuters*











> *Hamburg, 2011-05-03*
> *
> Volkswagen shareholders elect Annika Falkengren and Khalifa Jassim Al-Kuwari as new Supervisory Board members*
> 
> Shareholders approve dividend proposal
> 
> The shareholders present and represented at the 51st Annual General Meeting of Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft approved the dividend proposal for the 2010 fiscal year in Hamburg on Tuesday. The recommendation of the Board of Management and the Supervisory Board to pay a dividend of &#8364;2.20 (previous year: &#8364;1.60) per ordinary share and &#8364;2.26 (previous year: &#8364;1.66) per preferred share was accepted by a majority of 99.99 percent of the votes cast. Approximately &#8364;1 billion will therefore be appropriated from the net profit of Volkswagen AG for distribution. 91.99 percent of the voting capital was represented at the Annual General Meeting.
> 
> The resolutions on formal approval of the actions of the members of the Board of Management and of the actions of the members of the Supervisory Board for fiscal year 2010 were passed by over 99 percent of the votes cast at the Annual General Meeting.
> 
> President and Group Chief Executive of Skandinaviska Enskilda Banken AB (SEB AB), Stockholm, Sweden, Annika Falkengren, and the Executive Director of Qatar Holding LLC, Doha, Qatar, Khalifa Jassim Al-Kuwari, were elected as new members of the Supervisory Board.
> 
> Furthermore, the Board of Management was authorized to issue a total of up to 43 million new ordinary and preferred shares over the next five years. In addition, the Board of Management was granted a further authorization to repurchase up to ten percent of ordinary or preferred shares.
> 
> Volkswagen Group Volkswagen shareholders elect Annika Falkengren and Khalifa Jassim Al-Kuwari as new Supervisory Board members






> *Invitation/Agenda
> 5. Election of members of the Supervisory Board*
> 
> 
> *Annika Falkengren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Date of birth:*
> 
> April 12, 1962
> 
> 
> *Education:*
> 
> Bachelor of Science in Economics
> 
> 
> *Professional activity:*
> 
> President and CEO of Skandinaviska Enskilda Banken AB (SEB AB), Stockholm, Sweden
> 
> 
> *Foreign appointments, comparable with membership in statutory supervisory boards in Germany:*
> 
> Securitas AB, Stockholm, Sweden
> 
> 
> *
> Khalifa Jassim Al-Kuwari*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Date of birth:*
> 
> January 10, 1977
> 
> 
> *Education:*
> 
> Bachelor of Business Administration
> Master&#8217;s degree in Accountancy
> 
> *
> Professional activity:*
> 
> Executive Director of Qatar Holding LLC, Doha, Qatar
> 
> 
> *Foreign appointments, comparable with membership in statutory supervisory boards in Germany:*
> 
> Harrods Limited, England
> Songbird Estates PLC, England
> Mowasalat, Qatar
> Qatar Exchange, Qatar
> 
> 
> Volkswagen Group Tagesordnungpunkt 5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KSA*




> Thank you very much @ Mosamania
> 
> 
> *New gas turbine manufacturing facility in Saudi Arabia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Erlangen, Germany, 2012-May-08*
> 
> Siemens took the next step towards a massive expansion of its activities in Saudi Arabia, breaking ground on a landmark manufacturing facility for gas turbines and compressors. Planned for completion in late 2013, the center will create job opportunities for young Saudis, serving as a knowledge transfer hub for new Siemens technology and supporting the country's industrialization drive. The groundbreaking ceremony held under the patronage of H.R.H. Prince Mohammed bin Fahd bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud, Governor of the Eastern Region of Saudi Arabia, took place in the presence of several government officials, the local partner E.A. Juffali & Brothers, executives from Saudi Electricity Company and Saudi Aramco, as well as high-ranking representatives of Siemens.
> 
> The power equipment manufactured at the plant will be supplied to the local Saudi market, where energy requirements are strongly increasing. Siemens and its local partner, E.A. Juffali & Brothers, will invest jointly a three-digit million US Dollar figure in the facility, which will be constructed on a 220,000 square-meter site in Dammam in the Kingdom's Eastern Region. The manufacturing facility is the first of its kind for Siemens in the Middle East.
> 
> "With this new facility, Siemens is clearly strengthening its long-term commitment to Saudi Arabia. We will create qualified jobs and train young Saudis in order to achieve a true transfer of our innovative technologies," said Michael Suess, CEO of the Energy Sector and member of the Managing Board of Siemens AG.
> 
> Siemens, in association with Saudi Petroleum Services Polytechnic (SPSP) and the Kingdom's Human Resources Development Fund (HRDF), offers a two-year technical apprenticeship program provided by SPSP, followed by one year of on-the-job training at Siemens. Depending on their job fields, which students will specialize in during the program, they will be trained in various Siemens locations in Germany and the USA. The first 40 Saudi students started their program in December 2011.
> 
> Sheikh Sami Juffali, Chairman of the Board of Directors of Siemens Ltd. said: "As the partner of Siemens in Saudi Arabia, E.A. Juffali & Brothers is extremely proud to be part of their ongoing contribution to the development of infrastructure and human capital in the Kingdom which has spanned over 50 years."
> 
> Siemens has been present in the Kingdom since the early 1930s and today has around 2,000 employees at five different locations across the country. Arja Talakar, CEO of Siemens Saudi Arabia, said: "With the creation of this new hub, we will further contribute to the rapid development of the Kingdom and to the realization of its ambitious industrialization plans."
> 
> Professor Siegfried Russwurm, CEO of the Industry Sector, member of the Managing Board of Siemens AG and responsible for the Middle East region within the company, pointed out: "The Middle East region has large natural resources on the one hand and expects a considerable demographic development on the other. Siemens is ready to serve as a one-stop shop for sustainable solutions in various fields of development, reaching from energy, industry and infrastructure to healthcare".
> 
> This new site will meet the highest requirements in terms of sustainability and resource efficiency. LEED Gold Certification in the category "New Construction" will be aimed for. LEED stands for Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design and is an internationally recognized certification system for environmentally compatible and sustainable buildings. The new building will score highly in water and energy efficiency, for example with the aid of water-saving fittings and highly efficient air-conditioning systems. Energy consumption is scheduled to be at least 20 percent lower than that for a comparably used building.
> 
> 
> *Siemens Global Website*


























> *Siemens breaks ground on new gas turbine manufacturing facility in Saudi Arabia*
> *
> Training of Saudi workforce has already started successfully*
> 
> *2012-May-08*
> 
> Under the patronage of H.R.H. Prince Mohammed bin Fahd bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud, Governor of the Eastern Region of Saudi Arabia, Siemens and its local partner E.A.Juffali & Brothers laid the foundation stone for the new gas turbine manufacturing facility in Dammam, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> (From left to the right) Arja Talakar, CEO of Siemens Saudi Arabia, Dr.Saleh Al Awaji, Deputy Minister of Water and Electricity for Electricity Affairs, Dr. Michael Suess, CEO of the Energy Sector and member of the Managing Board of Siemens AG, Abdulrahman Al-Wuhaib, Senior Vice President of Saudi Aramco, Ali Al-Barrak, CEO of Saudi Electricity Company, Sheikh Sami Juffali, Chairman of the Board of Directors of Siemens Ltd. in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

> *Siemens breaks new ground with SR650 million manufacturing facility in Dammam*
> 
> *Author: Siraj Wahab | ARAB NEWS STAFF
> Wednesday 9 May 2012
> 
> DAMMAM:* Siemens took another giant step yesterday in its quest to expand its footprint in Saudi Arabia when it started laying the foundations for an SR650 million state-of-the-art manufacturing facility for gas turbines and compressors in the Eastern Province.
> 
> Several high-ranking government officials and top executives from Siemens and its local partner E.A. Juffali & Brothers, Saudi Electricity Company (SEC), Saudi Aramco and Saline Water Conversion Corporation (SWCC) attended the groundbreaking ceremony in Dammam's Second Industrial City.
> 
> Prominent among those who were present on the occasion were Deputy Minister of Water & Electricity Saleh Al-Awaji, SEC President and CEO Ali S. Al-Barrak, SWCC Gov. Abdul Rahman bin Mohammed Al-Ibrahim, Sami Juffali, chairman, board of directors, Siemens Ltd., Siemens Saudi Arabia CEO Arja Talakar, Saudi Aramco Senior Vice President Abdulrahman Al-Wuhaib, Michael Suess, member of the managing board, Siemens AG, and Siegfried Russwurm, member of the managing board, Siemens AG.
> 
> "The 220,000 square meter facility, set to be operational next year, will provide a number of jobs to young Saudis," Sami Juffali told Arab News. "As the partner of Siemens in Saudi Arabia, E.A. Juffali & Brothers is extremely proud to be part of their contribution to the development of infrastructure and human capital in the Kingdom."
> 
> He said the new factory will help accelerate the Kingdom's industrialization process. "It will serve as a knowledge transfer hub for new Siemens technology and will support the Kingdom's massive drive for industrialization."
> 
> The equipment manufactured at the plant will be supplied to the local market, he said.
> 
> "This is the first of its kind manufacturing facility for Siemens in the Middle East," said Talakar. "For us, this is yet another milestone in our continuous commitment to Saudi Arabia."
> 
> According to Talakar, Siemens has been operating in the Kingdom since the 1930s and employs more than 2,000 employees at five different locations across the Kingdom. The company's massive investment in Saudi Arabia, he said, stemmed from the robust political stability that the Kingdom enjoys in the region.
> 
> Suess reiterated Talakar's words. "With this new facility, we are clearly strengthening our long-term commitment to Saudi Arabia; we will create qualified jobs and train young Saudis in order to achieve a true transfer of our innovative technologies," he said.
> 
> It was pointed out that Siemens, in association with Saudi Petroleum Services Polytechnic and the Human Resources Development Fund, offers a two-year technical apprenticeship program provided by SPSP, followed by one year of on-the-job training at Siemens. Depending on their job fields, which students will specialize in during the program, they will be trained in various Siemens locations in Germany and the United States. The first 40 Saudi students started their program in December 2011.
> 
> Russwurm said while the Middle East has large natural resources, it is also undergoing a demographic shift. "Siemens is ready to serve as a one-stop shop for sustainable solutions in various fields of development such as energy, industry, infrastructure and health care," he said.
> 
> Siemens executives said the new facility will meet the highest requirements in terms of sustainability and resource efficiency.











*Siemens Energy Hub Dammam*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Two levels of mataf to be ready by Ramadan
*

Khalid Al-Humaidi
Okaz/Saudi Gazette

*MAKKAH*  The ground and the first floors of the Grand Mosque will be opened for the tawaf (the ritual circling of the Holy Kaaba) this Ramadan while the rooftop will be opened for the upcoming Haj season, according to Deputy President of the Two Holy Mosques Affairs Muhammad Al-Khazeem.

An engineering group has been assigned by the presidency to oversee the expansion project of the Grand Mosque, which is aimed to increase the capacity of the mataf (circumambulation area), Al-Khazeem added.

The first phase of the project will be completed 15 days before the holy month of Ramadan allowing 105,000 Muslims to perform tawaf in one hour. 
Meanwhile, the Ministry of Municipal and Rural Affairs is conducting a study to erect 60,000 fireproof tents in Arafat. 

The study was ordered by Prince Muhammad Bin Naif, Interior Minister and Chairman of the Supreme Haj Committee. The ministry will estimate the total cost and give its recommendations.

Habib Zainul Abideen, undersecretary at the ministry and supervisor of Development Projects Center, said the ministry started the study 10 days ago.

Informed source estimated the total cost of the project at SR2 billion.
Zainul Abideen expected that this grand project will be implemented in three years.

This project will provide pilgrims with perfect and safe housing facilities instead of the traditional cotton-made tents that catch fire easily, he said.

In a related development, the Ministry of Finance is considering financing four projects with total costs of SR12.6 billion. One of the projects is a tunnel connecting the western side of Al-Jamarat Bridge with the new expansion of the Grand Mosque at a cost of SR800 million.









































​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*UAE (GCC) : Dubai Satellite Program (reedition)*




> *Next satellite wholly home-grown*
> 
> *Martin Croucher
> Nov 24, 2011
> 
> DUBAI //* More than a year before the emirate launches its second satellite into space, officials have announced any future satellites will be built entirely in the UAE.
> 
> DubaiSat-2 is not scheduled to launch until the end of next year, but scientists at the Emirates Institute for Advanced Science and Technology (Eiast) have already entered the planning stages for DubaiSat-3.
> 
> That satellite, scheduled to be shot into orbit in 2015, will be built by Emiratis entirely on home soil.
> 
> The launch would mark the culmination of training for 22 Emirati engineers who have been based in South Korea since 2005, working on DubaiSat-1 and 2.
> 
> "Our engineers have been working for a long time on different satellites," said Salem Al Marri, the project manager of the space programme at Eiast.
> 
> "Every time our participation has increased. Now it's time for us to build our own satellites and utilise the manpower that we have."
> 
> Mr Al Marri said building the satellite, the latest of which weighs 300 kilograms, would require only a large room and a crane to lift the machine.
> 
> But a testing facility, which vigorously shakes a flight model of the satellite to simulate launch conditions, would be needed and could cost about US$10 million (Dh36.7m).
> 
> Mr Al Marri said Eiast would initially look overseas for help during that stage of development.
> 
> "These facilities are huge and they're the same things you would use to test cars or aeroplane parts," he said.
> 
> "If you have big industries in your country, then it's usually feasible to develop them.
> 
> "In the UAE, this is a long-term plan. Until we develop those facilities, we'd have to go abroad and use those facilities in other countries."
> 
> DubaiSat-1 was launched in 2009 from a Soviet-era military base in Kazakhstan. It cost $50m and took four years of work by Emirati engineers and those from the South Korean company Satrec1.
> 
> The first satellite was based on a generic design and had a resolution of 2.5 metres per pixel. DubaiSat-2 has a resolution of 1 metre, making it able to pinpoint cars on streets or read logos on the side of aeroplanes parked on a runway.
> 
> It will also travel faster than DubaiSat-1, covering 17,000 square metres a day rather than 12,000 metres.
> 
> The design of the satellite is unique and is the intellectual property of Eiast and Satrec1.
> 
> The higher resolution was at the request of government agencies who say the images could be used in town planning.
> 
> Mr Al Marri said it had not yet been determined what upgrades DubaiSat-3 would have.
> 
> "There will be an improvement, but not necessarily in terms of resolution," he said. "It could mean that we can store and download more images per day, with the same resolution.
> 
> "Or it could mean that we could generate and store more power so the satellite lasts longer in space."
> 
> The investment in satellite technology is part of an effort by the Government to diversify the economy away from oil.
> 
> The Government holds a large stake in Virgin Galactic, the commercial space flight firm, and this year Yahsat, the country's first communications satellite, entered orbit.
> 
> Pioneering satellite technologies can be costly and time-consuming, as it requires additional testing to ensure the new components are spaceworthy.
> 
> But Mr Al Marri said Eiast was not entirely a commercial venture. He said one of its ambitions was to establish the Emirates as a leader in the field.
> 
> "We want to keep advancing," he said. "Our goal is to put the UAE at the forefront of these advanced technologies."
> 
> 
> *TheNational.ae*





> *DubaiSat-2 project ready for operation after passing key software tests*
> *
> United Arab Emirates: Thursday, August 16 - 2012 at 16:28*
> 
> Engineers from the Emirates Institution for Advanced Science & Technology (EIAST) announced that the DubaiSat-2 project has successfully completed software testing and is now ready for operation.
> 
> The tests were part of a process known as Flight Model (FM) testing. In the aerospace industry, three-stage testing is the norm for advanced systems. In the first stage, a fully functional Engineering Model (EM) of the satellite and its payload are constructed. Using the EM, engineers put all of the subsystems and their components through their paces, often surpassing normal performance requirements in order to find potential faults. Based on the results of the EM stage, changes are made and the project moves to the next step in the process, testing the Qualification Model or QM.
> 
> "I am delighted that the EIAST engineers have successfully brought this important project closer to reality. Through their dedication and expertise, our team of highly skilled UAE engineers has contributed to EIAST's aim, which is to position Dubai and the UAE as a science and technology development hub among advanced nations. EIAST is committed to realize the vision of the country's leadership through strategy development, knowledge sharing and adoption of new technology," said Ahmad Al Mansoori, Director General of EIAST.
> 
> The EM and QM stages were completed in February. Checking out the satellite in the FM stage takes time because of the focus on onboard software and the mission control software. The simulations are done in real time, giving EIAST a data stream that will simulate what occurs when the satellite is in orbit.
> 
> "Having gone through the software testing and its successful completion, DubaiSat-2 has achieved a major milestone in its journey towards launch later this year. A number of tests have so far been carried out as part of this project. These tests are designed to put the satellite through the same or similar conditions that it will face on its journey to space," said Salem Al Marri, Project Manager of DubaiSat-2 and Head of Marketing and International Affairs Department, EIAST.
> 
> "The DubaiSat-2 project has achieved significant success due to the committed participation of UAE engineers in the project," said Amer Al Sayegh, Director of the Space Systems Development Department in Korea. "Our engineers are involved in developing solutions, techniques and advanced research, showcasing our ability to embrace cutting edge scientific research and development," added Al Sayegh.
> 
> The satellite will orbit 600 km above the earth's surface compared to the 690 km orbit of DubaiSat-1. The orbit has also been changed from an ascending orbit (South to North) to a descending orbit (North to South), which will allow both satellites to work well in constellation as well as give better coverage of the UAE area.
> 
> Among other significant improvements, the UAE team along with their South Korean Partners (Satrec Initiative) has designed the satellite to produce higher quality images at 1 meter resolution which can serve various applications including environmental projects, urban planning, infrastructure, telecommunications and electricity projects.
> 
> The DubaiSat-2 project is a joint development programme between EIAST and Satrec Initiative of South Korea, in which 16 UAE engineers have been working on the design, development, testing and manufacturing of the satellite. The participation of the UAE engineers, who are currently working in South Korea, has increased by 100% from the DubaiSat-1 project and it is hoped that this will take EIAST to the next level in satellite development.
> 
> 
> *AMEinfo.com*




*Dubai Sat-1*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Installation on the last stage rocket &#8216;Dnepr-1&#8217;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Dubai Sat-2*














*First pictures captured by Dubai Sat-1*

*Cape Town in South Africa, captured by Dubai Sat-1
May 12, 2011*






*Mirny Mine in Russia, captured by Dubai Sat-1
September 13, 2011*






*3D image of Al-Fujairah, captured by Dubai Sat-1
June 12, 2011*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Dubai Sat-2*






*Modules testing: Sun sensors (left), reaction wheels (right) with interface electronics*






*DS-2 FM Payload (High-Resolution Advanced Imaging System) Assembly (left), Reaction Wheels integration (right)*






*DS-2 FM integration early phase
*









*Environmental testing at KARI*









> *The System Engineering process to ensure quality and successful functionality of DubaiSat-2*
> 
> *Date : 19-07-2012*
> 
> Twenty Emirati space engineers are in the final stages of launch preparation, tests and simulations of DubaiSat-2, the second satellite to be launched by Emirates Institution for Advanced Science and Technology (EIAST).
> 
> Testing and evaluation of components of DubaiSat-2, particularly the complex software, is in the final stage, a process known as Flight Model (FM) testing. In the aerospace industry, three-stage testing is the norm for advanced systems. In the first stage, a fully functional Engineering Model (EM) of the satellite and its payload are constructed. Using the EM, engineers put all of the subsystems and their components through their paces, often surpassing normal performance requirements in order to find potential faults.
> 
> &#8220;During the EM stage of DubaiSat-2 we found numerous problems,&#8221; explains Mohammed Al Harmi, the Director of EIAST&#8217;s Ground Services Department. &#8220;That&#8217;s what we want, that&#8217;s the purpose of the EM testing stage. We want to know where the problems are before we move to the next step, so we can solve the problems.&#8221;
> 
> During the EM stage, DubaiSat-2 was put through a battery of tests and simulations to ensure the satellite and its subsystems are able to withstand the rigors of launch and the harsh environment of space. Engineers often exceed the stated specifications for vibration, temperature fluctuations, acoustics and vacuum testing to make sure DubaiSat-2 can withstand everything space can throw at it.
> 
> Assistant Researcher, Mohammed Al Abbar says, &#8220;All three phases are important to build the satellite. When you reach the FM phase, we reach a level of confidence in the design that has been tested twice already. We might discover new issues or problems during the FM testing, so we need to use the EM or QM module for testing and implementing the new modification to avoid any damage in the FM module. When we get the results that shows that the issues are solved then we can implement it on the FM module and test it for the results.&#8221;
> 
> Assistant Researcher, Khalid Zowayed explains, &#8220;We took the results of the EM stage and went back to the drawing board and modified our plans. When those changes were made, we were ready to move on to the next step in the process, testing the Qualification Model or QM&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;In QM we again put the satellite through the same or even more extreme conditions than it will face in space. It takes about 15 minutes from the moment of liftoff to the time when DubaiSat-2 separates from the launch vehicle, but the stresses and pressures on the satellite are significant. During QM we can ensure that all of the complex subsystems will function properly. In aerospace we don&#8217;t like surprises,&#8221; said Mohammed Al Harmi.
> 
> &#8220;Of course the actual launch is only part of the equation,&#8221; Al Harmi adds. &#8220;When DubaiSat-2 settles into its orbit around the earth, it will do one complete orbit every 90 minutes. For about two-thirds of that time it will be in front of the sun, and for the remaining 30 minutes, it will be in the shadow of the earth. As a result, the satellite and its components must be able to withstand significant temperature changes and the heating and cooling systems have to function precisely. We are extremely pleased with DubaiSat-2&#8217;s performance during QM,&#8221; said Al Harmi.
> 
> The EM and QM stages were completed in February and Emirati engineers working in South Korea are now in the final stage, known as the Flight Model (FM) testing. &#8220;This is the final version of the satellite that will actually go to space,&#8221; explains Al Harmi. &#8220;Checking out the satellite in the FM stage takes time because we are focusing on the onboard software and the mission control software. The simulations are done in real time, giving us a data stream that will simulate what occurs when the satellite is in orbit.&#8221;
> 
> When asked to identify the most critical component of the satellite, Al Harmi explains, &#8220;All of the components and subsystems are equally important. Although redundancy is built in to the system, we can&#8217;t take a chance on any individual component not operating flawlessly. It&#8217;s like your car, you can&#8217;t say the transmission is more important than the engine. If one of them fails, your journey is over. It&#8217;s the same with satellite components; all of them must function flawlessly and communicate with each other.&#8221;
> 
> DubaiSAT-1 has been in orbit since July 2009 and it has been performing well, beaming high quality images back to the Image Processing Centre in Dubai. The images complement existing Geographic Information System (GIS) databases and enable more efficient monitoring of various environmental changes, and natural hazards, in addition to identifying the quality of water in the Gulf region.
> 
> Several technical advances are incorporated in the design of DubaiSat-2. EIAST Assistant Researcher, Khalid Zowayed points out, &#8220;There is a significant increase in the speed of the data download from 30 Megabits per second, as is the case in DubaiSat-1, up to 160 Megabits per second. This will allow DubaiSat-2 to capture and transmit a phenomenal amount of imagery per day, from 12,000 square meters (in DS-1) to 17,000 square meters (in DS-2). With these technical improvements, the weight of the satellite is now 300 kg, it&#8217;s a two metres in height and 1.5 meters wide,&#8221; adds Zowayed.
> 
> DubaiSat-2 will orbit at an altitude of 600 km. The orbit path has been changed from an ascending orbit (South to North for DubaiSat-1) to a descending orbit (North to South), which will allow both satellites to work well in constellation, as well as giving better coverage over the UAE. Zowayed explains, &#8220;We have designed the satellite to produce higher quality images with a panchromatic resolution of one metre and a multispectral resolution of 4 metres in four spectral bands (Red, Green, Blue and Near Infrared). This will enhance the quality of the images for various applications including environmental projects, urban planning, infrastructure, telecommunications and electricity.&#8221;
> 
> Assistant Researcher, Khalid Anoohi says, &#8220;DS-2 will be using the Hall Effect Propulsion System (HEPS) to maintain the orbit of the satellite. It will be used as an experimental electrical propulsion system, as a start for possible future use of electric propulsion for interplanetary missions. Such a technology is fuel efficient, and can reduce heavily the weight of a launched satellite. This research is expected to support the Space Society in utilizing the technology in the future.
> 
> The emphasis during development of DubaiSat-1 was on knowledge transfer to the UAE team working alongside their South Korean counterparts (SATREC Initiative). With DubaiSat-2, the UAE team is involved all aspects of the design, development, manufacturing and subsequent launch.
> 
> Salem Al Marri, Head of the Space Program Department at EIAST says, "The UAE team of engineers benefited from their first experiences with DubaiSat-1 as they learned about satellite systems development. By drawing on that experience, they have made significant contributions to DubaiSat-2. Their involvement marks the giant stride that the UAE has made in the path of scientific research and technical progress."
> 
> EIAST Director of Space Images Department, Omran Anwar Sharaf believes, "The UAE engineers have acquired experience and knowledge that will enable them to initiate UAE projects to serve the country in the field of space and satellite manufacturing."
> 
> Digital Hardware Team Leader, Suhail Al Dhafri says, &#8220;EIAST Space Development skills have increased and achieved great advances towards space project development. We want to build the infrastructure of space development in the UAE and increase awareness of space technology throughout our nation.&#8221;
> 
> Mohammed Al Harmi, the director of Ground Services says, &#8220;In the case of DubaiSat-2 we have witnessed a significant increase in the participation of UAE engineers. They are involved in developing solutions, techniques and advanced research, thus contributing directly to the design and applications, in addition to enhanced co-operation with international institutions such as the Japanese Space Agency for introducing new techniques in the satellite.
> 
> EIAST has contracted the International Space Company Kosmotras (ISCK) from Russia to launch DubaiSat-2 on board a Dnepr Rocket from Yasny Cosmodrome in Russia. The launch is planned for late November or early December 2012. As soon as DubaiSat-2 is in orbit, the Engineering and Qualification Models will be disassembled and shipped to Dubai. Once reassembled, they will be used to conduct diagnostics and pretest any modifications required on the orbiting DubaiSat-2.
> 
> 
> *EIAST*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Quote 1 :*

*Dubai to launch third satellite in space to get clear shots of UAE*

*DubaiSat-3, scheduled for 2017 lift-off, will be first to be completed in UAE*

*By Faisal Masudi, Staff Report
Published: 16:09 April 23, 2013*

Dubai: Officials have revealed details of a new earth imaging satellite that will be the first satellite to be completed in the UAE.

DubaiSat-3 is scheduled for launch in 2017 after its development is completed in Dubai by the Emirates Institution for Advanced Science and Technology (EIAST).

The 330kg-satellite will be able to take high quality images of the UAE and other places  down to a sub-metre resolution of 70cm  from an orbit 600km above Earth.

The pictures can be used for various purposes such as weather studies, mapping, and infrastructure planning.

Currently, government departments have to purchase such images from non-UAE operators, said Salem Al Merri, EIASTs assistant director general for scientific and technical affairs.

However, DubaiSat-3 is not a commercial project, Al Merri added.

His comments came during the projects announcement at a Dubai press conference attended by top EIAST officials.

They said a team of 45 UAE experts and engineers will lead the project development from scratch to launch.

However, initial development will take place in South Korea in collaboration with Satrec Initiative (SI), a solution provider for Earth observation missions.

This is EIASTs third satellite programme with SI  the earlier ones being DubaiSat-1 and DubaiSat-2  but DubaiSat-3 will be led by Emirati engineers with SI taking a consultative role.

DubaiSat-2 is scheduled for lift-off in 2013; DubaiSat-1 was sent into space in 2009 from Kazakhstan.

Officials said the latest satellite will have significantly better imaging, pointing, downloading and computing capabilities, but remained light-lipped about the cost of the project.

DubaiSat-3 will be transferred to EIASTs satellite manufacturing facilities in Dubais Khawaneej area midway through the project. Once here, it will be built by an all-Emirati team.

EIAST is to start developing its own clean room and satellite manufacturing facilities, consisting of labs that keep out dust and humidity.

Al Merri said EIAST will study various options related to the DubaiSat-3 launch  which could include lift-off from India  based on costs, and the chosen date and orbit.

The eye in the sky will have a lifetime of five years from launch.

EIAST Chairman of the Board of Directors Hamad Al Mansouri said: The ultimate goal of [EIAST] is to develop a core team of local experts and position UAE as a global leader in science and technology.

We are inspired by the passion and dedication of His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, who is the leading proponent of the EIAST initiative.

EIAST Director General Yousuf Al Shaibani added: The DubaiSat-3 is an important project as it tests our own satellite manufacturing capabilities and ultimately gives insights to further improve future satellite development programmes.

There were already discussions at the press conference of a DubaiSat-4, with Al Merri saying a possible successor could be different, have a wider swathe or width. When youre talking about [imaging] layers of agriculture, for example, you care more about a wide swathe, not resolution alone.


*GulfNews*







> *UAE announces launch of DubaiSat-3*
> 
> *Satellite will initially be manufactured in Korea and then transferred to UAE*
> 
> *By Joseph George
> Published Tuesday, April 23, 2013*
> 
> UAE has announced the launch of DubaiSat-3, the first semi-indigenous project that will be deployed in 2017.
> 
> A team of 45 experts and engineers from the UAE will lead the development of DubaiSaT-3 in collaboration with its South Korean partner Satrec Initiative.
> 
> Emirates Institute for Advanced Science and Technology (EIAST) today announced that it is not averse to looking into commercialization of space technology and work in close coordination with its South Korean partner towards achieving this.
> 
> Speaking during the launch of DubaiSat-3, Hamad Obaid Al Mansoori, Chairman of Board of Directors of EIAST, said DubaiSat-3 will initially be developed in South Korea and later transferred to EIAST's satellite manufacturing facility in the UAE.
> 
> He said the ultimate goal will be to develop a core team of local experts.
> 
> EIAST said it will also start developing its own clean room and satellite manufacturing facilities.
> 
> The facility will be located at the EIAST headquarters in Dubai and will be completed this year as part of preparations for the transfer of the DubaiSat-3 project to Dubai.
> 
> In this regard, the DubaiSat-3 Project marks a very important step towards realizing this vision as our own UAE experts and engineers who will be taking a leadership role in the development of the satellite The project tests our own satellite manufacturing capabilities and ultimately gives insights to further improve future satellite development programmes, said Mansoori.
> 
> Salem Humaid Al Marri, Project Manager - Space Programme, says the UAE has identified Russia, Europe, USA, Japan and India as one of the possible destinations where the satellite could be launched from.
> 
> When asked as to when UAE would be in a position to develop its own technological capability to launch a fully indigenous satellite into the orbit, he said: We are working towards it. However it also depends on the cost. If it works out cheaper for us to buy certain parts from outside then we prefer to use that option.
> 
> EIAST also plans to launch several Nano satellites in coordination with various universities within the country.
> 
> According to Eng. Salem Al Marri, Assistant Director General for Scientific and Technical Affairs, EIAST, the satellite bus of DubaiSat-3 will be similar to that of DubaiSat-2, but there will be significant changes in its payload and the size of the camera. It will also feature a new, highly-sophisticated camera system, which works as an accurate magnifier achieving a sub-meter resolution of 70 centimetres from a distance of 600 kilometres above the surface of the Earth. There will also be improvements in the download speed and computing capabilities,
> 
> 
> *Emirates 24/7*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*UAE & Qatar : One day, we will be &#8216;the kings of ores&#8217;. *

^^









> *Glencore flotation values company at about $61bn*
> 
> *4 May 2011
> Last updated at 14:57 GMT*
> 
> *Commodities trading giant Glencore has priced its planned flotation at between 480p and 580p per share, giving it a mid-point valuation of $61bn (£36.5bn).*
> 
> The flotation will be London's largest and make paper billionaires of Glencore executives, including chief executive Ivan Glasenberg.
> 
> *A group of investors, including Abu Dhabi-based Aabar Investments, will take 31% of the shares being sold.
> 
> Formed 37 years ago, Glencore is the world's largest commodities trader.
> 
> Mr Glasenberg, 58, the firm's largest shareholder with about 18% of the company, will be worth about $10bn, making him one of the world's richest men.
> 
> Other key shareholders are Daniel Mate and Telis Mistakidis, who hold about 6%, and Tor Peterson, with 5.3%.*
> 
> The executives will have a "lock-in" agreement preventing them selling their shares for up to five years and avoiding allegations that they are selling out of Glencore at the top of the market.
> 
> Many of the firm's other leading managers will become multi-millionaires from the flotation.
> 
> The Swiss-based company, which will also list its shares in Hong Kong, said in a statement that it would raise gross proceeds of approximately $10bn from the share flotation.
> 
> This will boost the company's firepower for deals at a time when commodities prices are booming on the back of strong demand.
> 
> 
> *Float 'well-backed'*
> 
> A group of cornerstone investors have agreed to take a combined 31% stake of the shares being sold in the flotation.
> 
> *Abu Dhabi's Aabar Investments, part of the emirate's International Petroleum Investment Company, was set to become the biggest investor after Glencore executives.
> 
> Aabar, which has stakes in carmaker Daimler and Italian bank UniCredit, said in a statement on Wednesday that it would invest $850m in Glencore, and possibly an additional $150m.*
> 
> Financial firms BlackRock and Fidelity are also widely reported to be taking large stakes in Glencore.
> 
> Further details of the flotation are due to be released later on Wednesday when Glencore publishes the full prospectus, believed to be about 1,600 pages long.
> 
> It will give analysts a rare glimpse into a company that has become well-known for its secrecy.
> 
> John Meyer, an analyst at Fairfax, said Glencore and its advisers appeared to have reduced the value of the float to ensure that its shares got off to good start when trading began.
> 
> "We expect it to be a successful float. It's well-backed by some very high-profile cornerstone investors," he said.
> 
> But he added: "It's difficult to have expectations with a group that is as secretive as Glencore, although they are revealing more."
> 
> Last month, Glencore announced the appointment of Simon Murray as chairman.
> 
> Former BP boss Lord Browne had pulled out of the job at the eleventh hour.
> 
> *Glencore employs about 57,500 people across more than 40 countries, and had net income of $3.8bn on revenues of $145bn last year.
> 
> It trades metals and minerals, as well as energy and agricultural products, and has benefited from the recent growth in demand for commodities, especially from China.*
> 
> The final pricing of the shares is expected to be announced on or around 19 May.
> 
> 
> *BBC News*




*Khadem al Qubaisi, Chairman of Aabar Investments*












> *Aabar takes $1bn stake in Glencore flotation
> *
> *Farah Halime
> Last Updated: May 5, 2011*
> 
> *Abu Dhabi's Aabar Investments has emerged as the largest investor in Glencore International's US$11 billion (Dh40.4bn) initial public offering, the world's biggest IPO so far this year.
> 
> Aabar, which is majority owned by Abu Dhabi's International Petroleum Investment Company, yesterday confirmed it would invest up to $1bn in the flotation by Glencore, the world's largest diversified commodities trader.
> 
> Aabar will initially invest $850 million as Glencore's largest "cornerstone investor" and $150m during the subscription process.
> 
> The total investment will make Aabar Glencore's largest shareholder after the company's employees, including Ivan Glasenberg, the chief executive, who is the largest stakeholder.*
> 
> Cornerstone investors would take about 31 per cent of the total offer, Glencore said yesterday, one of the largest cornerstone books to date.
> 
> Cornerstone investors are given priority over other, smaller investors but must agree to buy shares at the top of the price range in the book-building process. In this case, they must hold the shares for at least six months.
> 
> *Khadem al Qubaisi, Aabar's chairman, said he was excited about potential opportunities in the relationship between the emirate and the trading house.
> 
> "We are pleased to count ourselves as the largest new shareholder of Glencore post its IPO," Mr al Qubaisi said.
> 
> Mohamed al Husseiny, the chief executive of Aabar, said the company intended to "explore in due course areas of co-operation between the two firms".*
> 
> Glencore aims to raise as much as $11bn in a dual listing on the London and Hong Kong stock exchanges.
> 
> *The company yesterday set a price range for the IPO of between 480 pence and 580 pence a share. After the flotation, the company is expected to be valued at about $61bn.
> 
> The listing will propel once publicity-shy Glencore into the limelight. It has signalled its ambitions to expand its production operations and buy a Kazakh mining group in a $3.2bn deal.*
> 
> Cornerstone investors could buy nearly 30 per cent of the Glencore shares on offer - about $3.6bn worth if the listing raises its maximum target of $12.1bn.
> 
> *On the day Glencore announced its IPO, the company shocked the market by revealing the extent of its hold over commodities. It said it controlled 60 per cent of the third-party zinc market, 50 per cent of copper, 45 per cent of lead, 38 per cent of alumina and almost a third of thermal coal.*
> 
> 
> *TheNational.ae*



*Link operations Glencore in world :*

Worldwide Operations - Glencore International plc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

> *
> Saudi Prince Alwaleed Invests $60 Million In Glencore IPO*
> 
> *5/23/2011 @ 2:24PM*
> 
> Saudi billionaire investor Prince Alwaleed bin Talal&#8216;s Kingdom Holding investment firm placed an order for $400 million in Glencore IPO as part of a consortium between Kingdom Holding and Prince Alwaleed as an individual investor. Kingdom Holding received an allocation of $60 million, says Ahmed Halawani, executive director at Kingdom Holding in charge of private equity and international investments. Halawani did not disclose details on the allocation that Prince Alwaleed received as an individual investor.
> 
> The Glencore offering has been long awaited and is roughly 5 and a half times oversubscribed, which is why Kingdom Holding&#8217;s allocation is just a fraction of its initial bid. Halawani noted in a phone interview that Kingdom Holding&#8217;s allocation was one of the highest in the order book.
> 
> Kingdom Holding is placing a strategic bet with the Glencore investment. &#8220;We really believe commodity prices are on an upward trend,&#8221; Halawani explained. &#8220;I believe we have 5 to 10 years of the cycle, until growth normalizes in India and China.&#8221;
> 
> Trading in Glencore shares is to begin Tuesday May 24. The company is slated to be added to the FTSE 100 index on May 25, according to the Kingdom Holding release. Glencore had revenues of $145 billion last year. In addition to trading metals and mining products, Glencore has an energy division that handles the physical supply of roughly 3% of the world&#8217;s daily oil consumption, according to the Kingdom Holding release.
> 
> &#8220;Investing in this leading company is an extension of Kingdom Holding&#8217;s continuous pursuit of solid and distinct investments,&#8221; Prince Alwaleed said in a statement.
> 
> Alwaleed&#8217;s principal investment is his stake in Citigroup; he owns shares primarily through Kingdom Holding and also on an individual basis. In addition, Kingdom Holding has stakes in News Corp. (NWSA), Apple (AAPL), and the management company for the Four Seasons Hotels.
> 
> The public listing of Glencore is creating six new billionaires, according to my colleague Chris Helman, who delved deep into the offering prospectus. One of the new billionaires: Glencore CEO Ivan Glasenberg, whose net worth should top $9 billion.
> 
> 
> *Forbes*




Translation help?

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate





> *Glencore et Xstrata fusionnent pour 69 milliards d'euros
> *
> *07/02/2012 à 09:58*
> 
> *L'opération se fera par échanges d'actions, et va créer un géant des matières premières, de la production à la commercialisation. Elle devrait être bouclée durant le troisième trimestre de cette année.
> 
> Le géant minier Xstrata a annoncé mardi qu'il allait fusionner avec la société de négoce de matières premières Glencore dans le cadre d'une opération d'échange d'actions représentant 90 milliards de dollars (68,6 milliards d'euros), soit le plus gros rapprochement de l'histoire du secteur des matières premières, intégrant la production minière, agricole et leur commercialisation.*
> 
> Selon le directeur exécutif de Xstrata, Mick Davis, l'opération devrait être finalisée au cours du troisième trimestre.
> 
> Xstrata avait dit jeudi dernier être en négociations en vue d'une fusion avec Glencore, son actionnaire à 34% avant la transaction, après un an de négociations difficiles. Le groupe minier précise que ses actionnaires recevront 2,8 nouvelles actions Glencore par titre Xstrata détenu - hors les actions Xstrata déjà entre les mains de Glencore - ce qui, selon les groupes, représente une prime de 15,2% par rapport au cours de clôture de Xstrata le 1er février, jour qui avait précédé l'annonce de négociations.
> 
> *Les perspectives de développement de la nouvelle entité sont positivies au regard des besoins de matières premières des pays émergents, en particulier la Chine. Le groupe sera le premier exportateur de charbon et des premiers producteurs de cuivre, et se hisse dans le club très fermé des grands groupes miniers comme BHP Billiton, Vale et Rio Tinto.
> 
> Selon les projections, les revenus combinés devraient s'élever à 209 milliards de dollars, générer des bénéfices de l'ordre de 16,2 milliards de dollars.*
> 
> 
> *La Tribune*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

> *$90B Global Mining Giant Glencore-Xstrata Inches Closer: Deal Depends On Qatar Now*
> 
> *10/01/2012 @ 12:46PM*
> 
> The long and winding road that has been the attempted merger between miner Xstrata and commodities trading house Glencore seems to be nearing its end. On Monday, the board of Xstrata recommended the &#8220;all-share merger of equals&#8221; to its shareholders, putting a controversial £144 million ($232 million) bonus package up for vote.
> 
> Also, Xstrata confirmed that CEO Mick Davis would lead the combined company, worth about $90 billion, for six months, only to step down (without taking a big bonus) and let billionaire Ivan Glasenberg take the reins. All eyes are now on the Qatari sovereign wealth fund, which is one of the major shareholders and will be crucial in tilting the scale to either side.
> 
> Creating a global mining behemoth is not an easy task, but in the specific case of the proposed merger between Glencore and Xstrata, it has looked more like a promethean task. After Glencore CEO Ivan Glasenberg sweetened his deal, offering 3.05 new shares of Glencore for every Xstrata share (up from 2.8 previously), Xstrata&#8217;s board was finally convinced that the offer was compelling. This they made clear on Monday, even agreeing to let Glasenberg ultimately take control of the combined company.
> 
> But Xstrata will hold a lot of power: despite Mick Davies&#8217; stepping down, they will be allowed to place a new director on the board, preserving their tentative majority. The retention of key managers had been a sticking point in this deal, a problem Glencore sought to resolve via a juicy bonus package for those who stuck around for at least two years. According to the FT, top managers were offered £144 million, while Davies himself had a £29 million ($47 million) retention bonus.
> 
> Major shareholders, including BlackRock and Legal and General, revolted, forcing Davies to give up his bonus and making the board separate that decision from the actual terms of the merger: now, a simple majority will be needed to approve the &#8220;revised management incentive arrangement,&#8221; while a 75% majority is required to approve the &#8220;all-share merger of equals.&#8221; Still, Xstrata&#8217;s board indicated that they want the onerous retention package to be part of the deal. Sir John Bond, Xstrata&#8217;s chairman, explained it thus:
> 
> &#8220;Without the ability to retain key Xstrata managers to run the Combined Group&#8217;s mining operations through the Revised Management Incentive Arrangements, the Independent Xstrata Non-Executive Directors believe that the value proposition of the Combined Entity is at risk.&#8221;
> 
> With Davies out of the way and Xstrata&#8217;s board on board, Qatar Holding is holding the cards. The sovereign wealth fund of the rich Gulf nation headed by Ahmad Mohamed Al-Sayed has previously blocked the deal, asking for improved terms. The Qataris said they were reviewing the revised terms, while last Friday, Prime Minister Sheikh Hamad Bin Jassim Bin Jabr al-Thani gave CNBC&#8217;s Maria Bartiromo an interview where he noted they &#8220;have no problem with the new price&#8221; but that &#8220;other aspects of the deal need to be studied.&#8221;
> 
> The proposed merger would create a global mining and commodities player that will compete with the big boys. With physical mining assets and a solid commodities trading house, Glasenberg is looking to rival the likes of Rio Tinto, BHP Billiton, and Vale. With negotiations going on for months, the deal will also result in juicy fees for the investment banks involved, which include Citigroup, Morgan Stanley, Deutsche Bank, JPMorgan Chase, Goldman Sachs, Nomura, and Barclays.
> 
> With the backing of the board, and Davies&#8217; decision to step down after six months, the road is paved for a completion of this eternal deal. Xstrata&#8217;s board expects it to close by year&#8217;s end, and then will have to navigate anti-trust and regulatory waters across the globe. While starved investment banks are eager to close this one, and Glasenberg prepares himself to lead a whole new monster, it&#8217;s the Qataris that will have the final say. All eyes, then, are now turned to Doha.
> 
> 
> *Forbes
> *




Translation help?

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate





> *La fusion Glencore-Xstrata approuvée par les actionnaires*
> 
> *Créé le 20/11/2012 à 18h05 -- Mis à jour le 20/11/2012 à 19h55
> 
> ENTREPRISES -* La méga-fusion du géant du négoce des matières premières Glencore International et du groupe minier Xstrata a été avalisée par les actionnaires des deux groupes, donnant naissance à un mastodonte du secteur...
> 
> Sans surprise, le projet a été approuvé à la quasi unanimité par les actionnaires de Glencore, recueillant par 99,42% des voix lors de l'assemblée générale extraordinaire qui s'est tenue en début de matinée au Théatre Casino de Zoug, en Suisse.
> 
> Le verdict des actionnaires d'Xstrata, réunis simultanément à Londres et à Zoug, n'a revanche été connu qu'après une cascade de votes.
> 
> Les actionnaires du groupe minier étaient en effet appelés à se prononcer par le biais d'un système complexe qui permettait de dissocier le vote sur la fusion de celui sur le plan de rémunération des dirigeants.
> 
> La fusion a finalement été approuvée avec 90,08% des suffrages, mais les actionnaires ont rejeté massivement le plan de rémunération des dirigeants.
> 
> Le projet de fusion semblait acquis depuis que le fonds souverain du Qatar, qui detient 12% des parts, s'était dit "satisfait des conditions offertes".
> 
> A contrario, le volet de rémunération des dirigeants, qui prévoyaient des primes de 144 millions de livres (179 millions d'euros) destinées à retenir les meilleurs cadres du groupe Xstrata, avait cristallisé les critiques des actionnaires du groupe.
> 
> "Je ne vois pas pourquoi nous aurions dû payer autant pour les retenir", a déclaré à l'AFP un petit porteur qui a requis l'anonymat après l'assemblée générale. Le fonds du Qatar s'est abstenu sur ce vote des bonus.
> 
> Après plus de neuf mois de rebondissements, l'union des deux groupes va donner naissance à un mastodonte générant un chiffre d'affaires combiné de 209,4 milliards de dollars (164 milliards d'euros) et un résultat brut d'exploitation de 16,2 milliards.
> 
> "L'opération devrait augmenter les bénéfices de 20% dès 2013", a déclaré Sir John Bond, le président du conseil d'administration d'Xstrata lors de l'assemblée générale, ajoutant que son groupe tablait sur des synergies de coûts de 500 millions de dollars.
> 
> L'opération va permettre à Xstrata, un producteur de cuivre et de zinc, de profiter pleinement de la force de frappe de Glencore dans la distribution des matières premières.
> 
> La fusion doit encore recevoir l'aval de la Commission européenne qui s'est donnée jusqu'au 22 novembre pour examiner le projet.
> 
> Le projet devra également être approuvé par les autorités de la concurence en Afrique du Sud et en Chine, deux des principaux marchés pour la production et le commerce des matières premières.
> 
> Les dirigeants des deux groupes ont décliné tout commentaire sur les votes à l'issue des assemblées générales.
> 
> La nouvelle entité sera rebaptisée Glencore Xstrata. Avec une capitalisation boursière cumulée des deux entités de 64 milliards d'euros, le nouveau groupe se classera au quatrième rang mondial du secteur, derrière l'anglo-australien BHP Billiton (137,5 milliards d'euros de capitalisation boursière), le brésilien Vale (71,6 mds EUR) et l'anglo-australien Rio Tinto (68,9 mds EUR).
















Translation help?

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate




> *La CE approuve sous conditions la fusion Xstrata/Glencore*
> 
> *jeudi 22 novembre 2012 15h08
> 
> BRUXELLES (Reuters) -* La Commission européenne (CE) a comme prévu validé jeudi le rachat du groupe minier Xstrata par le géant du négoce Glencore, après l'engagement pris par celui-ci de ramener sous 40% sa part du marché européen du zinc.
> 
> Cet accord, que des sources proches du dossier avaient laissé prévoir mercredi, est l'un des plus importants jamais conclus dans le secteur minier, mais prévoit des concessions moins importantes que prévu par les spécialistes du secteur.
> 
> Glencore devra ainsi renoncer à son accord commercial exclusif avec Nyrstar, premier producteur mondial de zinc, et vendre sa participation de 7,8% dans cette société, a dit la CE dans un communiqué.
> 
> La fin des relations entre Glencore et Nyrstar libère 350.000 tonnes de zinc sur le marché européen, soit 16% du marché, et ramène la part du duo Glencore-Xstrata à moins de 40% - seuil à partir duquel les instances de régulation s'inquiètent du poids d'un acteur sur un marché - au lieu de 50%.
> 
> "Cette proposition de concession garantit que la concurrence sur le marché européen du zinc est préservée, afin que les clients européens, comme les fabricants d'acier galvanisé ou les constructeurs automobiles, puissent continuer à produire des biens de consommation de qualité à des prix bas", a déclaré le commissaire européen à la Concurrence Joaquin Almunia.
> 
> Parallèlement, Glencore a pris l'engagement de ne pas acheter de zinc à Nyrstar pendant une durée de dix ans, directement ou indirectement, et de ne pas l'empêcher de lui faire concurrence.
> 
> Avec ces garanties, le groupe britannique n'aura pas à céder la fonderie allemande de Xstrata située à Nordenham, comme il l'avait proposé la semaine dernière à la CE, qui jugeait alors la concession sur Nyrstar insuffisante, ont précisé des sources.
> 
> "Nous ne sommes pas du tout surpris par le fait que la transaction ait finalement reçu l'approbation de Bruxelles, mais nous sommes en revanche quelque peu surpris par l'indulgence de la CE", commentent dans une note les analyste de Jefferies.
> 
> "Avec ce feu vert de l'UE reçu aujourd'hui, le projet de fusion fait un pas de plus vers sa réalisation", ajoutent-t-ils.
> 
> Les actionnaires de Glencore et de Xstrata avaient massivement approuvé mardi le projet de rapprochement, une opération de 31 milliards de dollars environ.
> 
> Il restera enfin un dernier obstacle à lever, celui du feu vert des autorités chinoises de la concurrence. Ces dernières ne se fixent aucune date-butoir et cela risque de reporter la finalisation de l'accord.
> 
> Selon des analystes, la décision de Pékin, premier consommateur mondial de matières premières, est difficile à prévoir. Elle pourrait réclamer des assurances sur le comportement de l'entité issue de la fusion plutôt qu'exiger des cessions pures et simples.
> 
> L'action Glencore gagnait 2,68% vers 14h00 GMT et celle de Xstrata prenait 2,71%.
> 
> Foo Yun Chee, Véronique Tison et Catherine Monin pour le service français, édité par Benoît Van Overstraeten
> 
> *
> Reuters*




*Bloomberg - 5 March 2013*









> *Xstrata and Glencore merger gets China approval
> *
> *17 April 2013 Last updated at 02:10 GMT*
> 
> China has approved the merger of commodities trader Glencore and mining group Xstrata, clearing the final big hurdle in completion of the deal.
> 
> The nod came after Glencore agreed to sell its stake in Xstrata's copper mining project in Peru to a buyer approved by Chinese authorities.
> 
> It also agreed to supply a minimum volume of copper concentrate to China for a period of eight years.
> 
> The merger will form one of the world's biggest metals and commodities firms.
> 
> It was first announced in February last year, but the completion date has been pushed back several times, not least due to concerns over the influence the combined entity may have on the global commodity markets.
> 
> *
> Win-win?*
> 
> China, which is one of the world's biggest commodity consumers, had been examining what share a combined company would have in the market for copper concentrates.
> 
> Analysts said that by agreeing to sell its stake in the Peru project, which is being built from scratch, Glencore had not only satisfied a key concern of Chinese authorities but also that of many shareholders.
> 
> "Them being willing to sell Las Bambas shows there are no sacred cows in the eyes of the Glencore management," said Jeff Largey an analyst at Macquarie.
> 
> "It shows they think a little differently - they've always shied away from greenfield projects.
> 
> "If they can pull value forwards on Las Bambas by selling it, rather than taking on all the operational and execution risk associated with building it [and] bringing it to production, I think the market will reward them," he added.
> 
> *
> BBC News*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

Arabian Legend said:


>



Akhi, all these cities and mega projects..with all these Islamic Civilization learning center, finance Island blah blah...all these projects sound very good and dandy...but any idea when all these project will be completed? By what year?

Please tell


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

AUz said:


> Akhi, all these cities and mega projects..with all these Islamic Civilization learning center, finance Island blah blah...all these projects sound very good and dandy...but any idea when all these project will be completed? By what year?
> 
> Please tell



Totally, in 2030 : &#8216;Economic Vision 2030&#8217;. 

At the same time as other members of the GCC (Mainly like UAE and Qatar. The other two major forces). 

Pooling power &#8216;in all areas&#8217;. ^^


*Abu Dhabi 2030*












*Qatar *
*Al Rail - Doha Metro and High-Speed Railway station visual*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KSA - KAIA (King Abdulaziz International Airport) *









> *The new airport KAIA*
> 
> *By MD HUMAIDAN
> 
> Published: Jan 12, 2011 00:35 Updated: Jan 12, 2011 01:00
> 
> JEDDAH:* Crown Prince Sultan, deputy premier and minister of defense and aviation, laid the foundation stone for the new King Abdulaziz International Airport (KAIA) project on Tuesday and said the project is a gift from Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah to Saudis and foreign pilgrims.
> 
> Prince Sultan watched a presentation on the project that will increase the airport&#8217;s capacity from 17 million to 30 million passengers. The new airport is designed in the form of two crescents to reflect its position as the main gateway to the two holy mosques.
> 
> Prince Fahd bin Abdullah, assistant minister of defense and aviation, said the new airport would have advanced facilities. &#8220;The amount allocated for the project is not huge compared to the facilities it would have and similar airports in other parts of the world,&#8221; he told reporters.
> 
> He said the first phase of the project, which includes construction of a new terminal with 94 aircraft bays, 46 departure gates, five passenger lounges, 96 airway bridges and a 56-room hotel for transit passengers, would be completed in 36 months.
> 
> He emphasized the General Authority of Civil Aviation&#8217;s new strategy to add economic value to its airports by operating them on a commercial basis and offering a lot of investment projects to the private sector. &#8220;The KAIA will be made a central hub in the region to boost air traffic,&#8221; he pointed out.
> 
> Abdullah Rehaimi, president of GACA, said the new airport project, estimated to cost more than SR27 billion (US$ 7 Billion) in the first phase, would be financed by KAIA&#8217;s present and future revenues.
> 
> Prince Sultan signed two contracts worth SR27.1 billion (US$ 7 Billion) with Saudi Binladin Group last November to carry out the KAIA expansion project.
> 
> &#8220;The project aims at making the KAIA a high-tech airport that can receive huge aircraft and be a hub to link the East and the West providing numerous investment opportunities and jobs for Saudis,&#8221; said Rehaimi.
> 
> As part of the first contract, worth SR15.12 billion (US$ 4 Billion), a 670,000-square-meter terminal with 94 aircraft bays will be constructed to replace the present terminals for Saudia and foreign airlines.
> 
> The second contract &#8212; worth SR11.97 billion (US$ 3 Billion) &#8212; covers construction of the world&#8217;s tallest air-traffic control tower at 133 meters, parking lots to accommodate 8,200 vehicles, three power generation and cooling centers, data administration centers, infrastructure and road networks.
> 
> 
> *ARAB NEWS*











*In link with KSA &#8220;Haramain High Speed Railway between Mecca and Medina&#8221;*








*Saudi Binladin Group*
*
In 2002, the company had 35,000 employees worldwide and was worth $ 5 billion
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*And link also with...*

*King Abdullah Financial District, Riyadh (built by Saudi Binladin Group)*

V5 156 - YouTube


*April 2013*







*
Diagram of Airport KAIA*






*First phase*







*April 2013 progress update 
Terminal and Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KSA &#8220;Haramain High Speed Railway between Mecca and Medina&#8221;*








*Concept*

*Jeddah Haramain Station*


















*KAEC (King Abdullah Economic City) Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Makkah Station*






*Madinah Station*











*Madinah Haramain Station 
April, 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KAEC Haramain Station 
March, 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*KSA - King Abdullah Financial District, Riyadh*







*April, 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*GCC future &#8220;Central Bank&#8221; (King Abdullah Financial District, Riyadh)*






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_bank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*UAE *

Fly me to the moon, Let me play among the stars
Let me see what spring is like
On Jupiter and Mars

Ok! Let's go! ^^









> *Aabar buys stake in Virgin Galactic*
> 
> *By Charles Black 28 July 2009*
> 
> (Sen) - Abu Dhabi's Aabar Investments and Virgin Group today announced that they have agreed to enter a strategic partnership, which will see Aabar take an equity stake in the worlds first commercial spaceline - Virgin Galactic. To date Virgin Galactic has been wholly owned and funded by Sir Richard Bransons Virgin Group.
> 
> The deal, signed today at the EAA AirVenture air show in Oshkosh, Wisconsin attended by Sir Richard Branson, Founder of Virgin Group, and Mohamed Badawy Al-Husseiny, CEO of Aabar. The signing ceremony is taking place alongside Virgin Galactics new carrier space launch vehicle, Mothership VMS Eve, who will be making her debut public appearance with a flight demonstration at the show. Excitingly, Sir Richard Branson is due to be onboard the Mothership as a member of the crew for a demonstration flight on Tuesday 28th July.
> 
> Under the deal, Aabar will invest US$280m and take a 32% stake in Virgin Galactics holding company, valuing the business at approximately $900m. Additionally, Aabar has shown to share Virgin Galacticc vision to the future and will potentially commit a further $110m to fund a small satellite launch capability. Abu Dhabi will also gain exclusive regional rights, subject to regulatory clearances, to host Virgin Galactic tourism and scientific research space flights. Exciting plans for the future include plans to build spaceport facilities in Abu Dhabi, which demonstrates Abu Dhabis commitment to being an international destination of choice and to grow as a leader in tourism, advanced science, technology and higher education.
> 
> Sir Richard Branson said: We are delighted to partner Aabar in a strategic deal that is a first for Virgin Galactic. The initiative will leverage the solid financial backing of the Aabar group and the pioneering technology and strong global relationships of Virgin Galactic. This exciting deal is indicative of the interesting and high value investments that mark the UAEs commercial portfolio.
> 
> This transaction carries multiple potential for the creation of an exceptional platform for space infrastructure such as research labs, space centre for commercial travel and much more, said Mohamed Badawy Al-Husseiny.
> 
> The new joint venture also proposes to undertake additional development which will enable the space system to launch small satellites at unprecedented levels of cost, reliability and flexibility.
> 
> WhiteKnightTwo, VGs new carrier aircraft is well into its test flight programme and is performing flawlessly. It is the worlds largest all carbon composite aircraft and has a unique high altitude, heavy lift capability.
> 
> 
> *Sen Tv Limited*



*Mohamed Badawy Al-Husseiny, CEO of Aabar with Sir Richard Branson of Virgin Galactic* 









[video] V5 158 - YouTube[/video]



*Concept*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

> *Aabar pumps $110m more into Virgin Galactic*
> 
> *Ipic boosts stake in Branson's space firm to 37.8% from the current 31.8%
> Zawya Dow Jones
> *
> *Published: 00:00 October 19, 2011*
> 
> Dubai: Abu Dhabi investment company Aabar Investments has boosted its stake in Virgin Galactic, Virgin Group's commercial space line, to 37.8 per cent from 31.8 per cent, according to the prospectus for a planned bond sale by Aabar's parent company.
> 
> Aabar, owned by Abu Dhabi's International Petroleum Investment Co (Ipic) invested an additional $110 million (Dh404 million) in Virgin Galactic in July, boosting its stake by six per cent, Ipic's preliminary bond prospectus seen by Zawya Dow Jones says.
> 
> Ipic is wholly owned by Abu Dhabi's government, for which Aabar has served as a diversified investor. Aabar and Sir Richard Branson's Virgin Group in 2009 announced a strategic partnership under which Aabar would pay $280 million for a 31.8 per cent stake in Virgin Galactic's holding company.
> 
> At the time, Aabar said the acquisition valued that business at about $900 million. The acquisition was completed in 2010. In the July 2009 announcement, Aabar also said it had committed $100 million to fund small satellite launch capability, and that it planned to build a spaceport in Abu Dhabi. Aabar made significant other investments in the first half of this year.
> 
> 
> *Gulf News*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*WhiteKnight Two*










*SpaceShipTwo*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Shares*

*Aabar Investments (blocking minority to board of directors) : 37.8 % stake*




> *Chief Advisor for Spaceport Abu Dhabi*
> 
> *Virgin Galactic and Aabar Investments PJS appoint Steve Landeene as Chief Advisor for Spaceport Abu Dhabi
> *
> Former Spaceport America chief appointed to lead vision and planning for Virgin Galactic space flights from Abu Dhabi.
> 
> *ABU DHABI  (April 17, 2012)* Virgin Galactic LLC (Virgin Galactic), part of Sir Richard Bransons Virgin Group, and Aabar Investments PJS (Aabar) today announced that they had appointed Steve Landeene to the role of Chief Advisor, Spaceport Abu Dhabi. Between 2007 and 2010, Landeene was Executive Director of Spaceport America in New Mexico and oversaw the development of Virgin Galactics operational hub and the worlds first purpose built commercial spaceport.
> 
> Under a deal announced in 2009 between Virgin Galactic and Aabar, the two companies agreed that Abu Dhabi would gain exclusive regional rights, subject to the receipt of regulatory clearances, to host Virgin Galactic tourism and scientific research space flights. Landeenes appointment is an important step in bringing those plans to fruition, underscoring Abu Dhabis commitment to being an international destination of choice and a regional leader in tourism, advanced science, technology and higher education.
> 
> Landeene will be responsible for developing a roadmap for the proposed construction of a spaceport in Abu Dhabi. Starting from strategic and organizational business planning, and then, if the requisite regulatory approvals are obtained, moving through to spaceport construction management and finally to spaceport operations, Landeene will ensure that Spaceport Abu Dhabi meets the objectives of its investors and complies with all applicable laws and regulations.
> 
> Commenting on the appointment, Mohamed Badawy Al-Husseiny, CEO of Aabar said: We are pleased that someone with Steves exceptional experience in aerospace and spaceport development has agreed to spearhead this exciting and important vision for the project. We are at the dawn of a new era in commercial space and are perfectly positioned with the worlds first spaceline, Virgin Galactic, to ensure that we are a prime beneficiary of the opportunities that will follow. This will become a regional hub for space tourism, as well as space-based science research and education. We look forward to working closely with Steve as he helps us to realize that dream.
> 
> George Whitesides, CEO and President of Virgin Galactic added: Steves appointment comes at a particularly exciting time for Virgin Galactic as we move into the final stages of test flights prior to commercial operations at Spaceport America. It also reinforces the strategic partnership we enjoy with Aabar. From the start, both companies have shared a common vision for the future of commercial space and for the opportunity it presents to Abu Dhabi. Virgin Galactic has a beautiful home at Spaceport America in New Mexico, due in no small part to Steves leadership during a crucial phase in its development. We are delighted that Steve is now bringing that learning and experience to bear on Spaceport Abu Dhabi and look forward to the day when Virgin Galactic spaceships are a regular sight in the skies above this vibrant and forward-looking city. One of the first tasks for this initiative will be to engage on regulatory requirements and then consider suitable potential spaceport sites in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Underscoring the visionary nature of this appointment and reinforcing its commitment to Abu Dhabi, Virgin Galactic also announced a partnership with Zayed University, Abu Dhabi, to establish an intern program encouraging the next generation of leaders. Commenting on the partnership, Whitesides said: We share a commitment to higher education with the city of Abu Dhabi. As Virgin Galactic extends its global footprint, we intend to support the communities in which we are involved, and are eager for this intern program to become fully established. We are working with the university on an application process for this unique opportunity. This summer, the programs first student will work in London at Virgin Galactics headquarters with its global brand team.
> 
> 
> *Virgin Galactic *








*
Virgin Galactic Spaceport*

*Concept*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*
SpaceShipTwo with Science Research Payload*




















> *Virgin Galactic acquires full ownership of The Spaceship Company*
> 
> *October 5, 2012*
> 
> Mojave, CA. &#8211; Virgin Galactic, the world&#8217;s first commercial spaceline, today announced that it has taken 100% ownership of its sister company, The Spaceship Company (TSC), by acquiring the 30% stake held by Scaled Composites (Scaled) since TSC&#8217;s formation under a joint venture with Virgin Galactic.
> 
> This acquisition, details of which are not being disclosed, marks the successful completion of a long-term strategy and signifies the end of the first phase of TSC&#8217;s development. During this development phase, TSC completed the build out of manufacturing and assembly facilities in Mojave, CA, established a specialized workforce and transitioned necessary assets from Scaled in order to begin building Virgin Galactic&#8217;s commercial fleet of WhiteKnightTwo (WK2) carrier aircraft and SpaceShipTwo (SS2) manned sub-orbital spacecraft. These vehicles will be utilized for Virgin Galactic&#8217;s planned spaceline operations which will be based at Spaceport America in southern New Mexico.
> 
> The completion of the acquisition comes as Virgin Galactic and Scaled begin to plan the handover of the SS2 development program to Virgin Galactic, with Scaled remaining fully committed to the final portion of the WK2 and SS2 test flight programs prior to Virgin Galactic commencing commercial operations.
> 
> *
> The Spaceship Company*



[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTdBu65jJYk[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*SpaceShipTwo Carbon Composite Construction*


















> *Virgin Galactic assumes ownership of The Spaceship Company, acquires Scaled Composites&#8217; stake in sister company
> *
> *October 8, 2012
> 
> By Courtney Howard
> Executive Editor*
> 
> MOJAVE, Calif., 8 Oct. 2012. Virgin Galactic, on track to become the world&#8217;s first commercial spaceline, has assumed full ownership of The Spaceship Company (TSC), its sister company. Virgin Galactic acquired the 30 percent stake held by Scaled Composites (Scaled) since TSC&#8217;s formation under a joint venture with Virgin Galactic.
> 
> This acquisition marks the completion of a long-term strategy and signifies the end of the first phase of TSC&#8217;s development. TSC completed the build out of manufacturing and assembly facilities in Mojave, Calif.; established a specialized workforce; and transitioned necessary assets from Scaled to begin building Virgin Galactic&#8217;s commercial fleet of WhiteKnightTwo (WK2) carrier aircraft and SpaceShipTwo (SS2) manned sub-orbital spacecraft&#8212;both of which will be used for Virgin Galactic&#8217;s spaceline operations based at Spaceport America in New Mexico.
> Scaled will transfer the SS2 development program to Virgin Galactic, with Scaled remaining committed to the final portion of the WK2 and SS2 test flight programs prior to Virgin Galactic commencing commercial operations.
> 
> Scaled Composites engineers developed Virgin Galactic&#8217;s spaceship (SpaceShipTwo,VSS Enterprise) and carrier craft (WhiteKnightTwo, VMS Eve). The Spaceship Company, a new aerospace production company founded by Virgin Galactic and Scaled Composites, is building the fleet of vehicles for Virgin Galactic.
> 
> Scaled, founded by Burt Rutan, developed SpaceShipOne, which in 2004 claimed the $10 million Ansari X Prize as the world&#8217;s first privately developed manned spacecraft.
> 
> *
> PennWell Corporation*



*Scaled Composites Proteus*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*RM2 Hybrid Rocket Motor Test*

*SpaceShip Two Rocket Motor Testing. A Series Of Tests in April and May 2009*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Sir Richard Branson, Founder of Virgin Group, and Mohamed Badawy Al-Husseiny, CEO of Aabar
*







> *Virgin Galactic Breaks Speed Of Sound In First Rocket-Powered Flight Of SpaceShipTwo*
> *
> Sir Richard Branson witnesses vehicle-proving milestone as company sets year-end goal for spaceflight*
> 
> *29.04.13*
> 
> MOJAVE, Calif. &#8211; Today, Virgin Galactic, the world&#8217;s first commercial spaceline owned by Sir Richard Branson&#8217;s Virgin Group and Abu Dhabi&#8217;s aabar Investments PJS, completed the first rocket-powered flight of its space vehicle, SpaceShipTwo (SS2). The test, conducted by teams from Scaled Composites (Scaled) and Virgin Galactic, officially marks Virgin Galactic&#8217;s entrance into the final phase of vehicle testing prior to commercial service from Spaceport America in New Mexico.
> 
> &#8220;The first powered flight of Virgin Spaceship Enterprise was without any doubt, our single most important flight test to date,&#8221; said Virgin Galactic Founder Sir Richard Branson, who was on the ground in Mojave to witness the occasion. &#8220;For the first time, we were able to prove the key components of the system, fully integrated and in flight. Today&#8217;s supersonic success opens the way for a rapid expansion of the spaceship&#8217;s powered flight envelope, with a very realistic goal of full space flight by the year&#8217;s end. We saw history in the making today and I couldn&#8217;t be more proud of everyone involved.&#8221;
> 
> The test began at 7.02am local time when SS2 took off from Mojave Air and Space Port mated to WhiteKnightTwo (WK2), Virgin Galactic&#8217;s carrier aircraft. Piloting SS2 were Mark Stucky, pilot, and Mike Alsbury, co-pilot, who are test pilots for Scaled, which built SS2 for Virgin Galactic. At the WK2 controls were Virgin Galactic&#8217;s Chief Pilot Dave Mackay, assisted by Clint Nichols and Brian Maisler, co-pilot and flight test engineer, respectively, for Scaled.
> 
> Upon reaching 47,000 feet altitude and approximately 45 minutes into the flight, SS2 was released from WK2. After cross-checking data and verifying stable control, the pilots triggered ignition of the rocket motor, causing the main oxidizer valve to open and igniters to fire within the fuel case. At this point, SS2 was propelled forward and upward to a maximum altitude of 55,000 feet. The entire engine burn lasted 16 seconds, as planned. During this time, SS2 went supersonic, achieving Mach 1.2.
> 
> &#8220;We partnered with Virgin Galactic several years ago with the aspiration to transform and commercialize access to space for the broader public,&#8221; said His Excellency Khadem Al Qubaisi, Chairman of aabar Investments PJS. &#8220;Today&#8217;s test is another key milestone in realizing that aspiration. Our partnership goes from strength to strength, and is an excellent example of aabar&#8217;s desire to participate in the development of world class technologies that are commercially viable and strategically important, both for the company, its shareholders, and for Abu Dhabi.&#8221;
> 
> The entire rocket-powered flight test lasted just over 10 minutes, culminating in a smooth landing for SS2 in Mojave at approximately 8am local time.
> 
> &#8220;The rocket motor ignition went as planned, with the expected burn duration, good engine performance and solid vehicle handling qualities throughout,&#8221; said Virgin Galactic President & CEO George Whitesides. &#8220;The successful outcome of this test marks a pivotal point for our program. We will now embark on a handful of similar powered flight tests, and then make our first test flight to space.&#8221;
> 
> In the coming months, the Virgin Galactic and Scaled test team will expand the spaceship&#8217;s powered flight envelope culminating in full space flight, which the companies anticipate will take place before the end of 2013.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;d like to congratulate the entire team,&#8221; said President of Scaled Kevin Mickey. &#8220;This milestone has been a long time coming and it&#8217;s only through the hard work of the team and the tremendous support of Virgin Galactic that we have been able to witness this important milestone. We look forward to all our upcoming tests and successes.&#8221;
> 
> 
> *Virgin Galactic*










*Test SpaceShipTwo succes - 2013
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Close up of SS2 during successful rocket-powered flight*













> *Virgin Galactic Reveals Privately Funded Satellite Launcher and Confirms SpaceShipTwo Poised for Powered Flight*
> *
> New vehicle &#8220;LauncherOne&#8221; to transform small satellite market, as space tourism business powers into final leg of test flights*
> 
> *10.07.12*
> 
> Today during the Farnborough International Air Show 2012, Virgin Galactic, the world&#8217;s first commercial spaceline, announced &#8220;LauncherOne&#8221;, a new air-launched rocket specifically designed to deliver small satellites into orbit. With substantial funding already raised from Virgin Galactic&#8217;s partner aabar Investments PJS, and with commercial flights of this new orbital launch vehicle expected to begin by 2016, Virgin Galactic aims to offer frequent and dedicated launches at the world&#8217;s lowest prices. Virgin Galactic also announced that four private companies have already put down deposits as future LauncherOne customers, expressing their intent to purchase a total of several dozen launches, which would exceed the level of early commitment of any previous new launch vehicle.
> 
> At the same event, Virgin Galactic Founder Sir Richard Branson revealed that the company has now accepted deposits for suborbital flights on SpaceShipTwo from 529 future astronauts, a number greater than the total count of people who have been to space throughout human history. This news comes following a flurry of recent test activity and confirmation that all major components of SpaceShipTwo&#8217;s rocket system have been qualified for powered flight, on track to begin before the year&#8217;s end.
> 
> &#8220;Virgin Galactic&#8217;s goal is to revolutionize the way we get to space,&#8221; Branson said. &#8220;I&#8217;m immensely proud of what we have already achieved as we draw near to regular suborbital flights on SpaceShipTwo. Now, LauncherOne is bringing the price of satellite launch into the realm of affordability for innovators everywhere, from start-ups and schools to established companies and national space agencies. It will be a critical new tool for the global research community, enabling us all to learn about our home planet more quickly and affordably.&#8221;
> 
> LauncherOne will be a two-stage vehicle capable of carrying up to 500 pounds (225 kilograms) to orbit for prices below $10 million. The rocket will be launched from Virgin Galactic&#8217;s proven WhiteKnightTwo, the uniquely capable aircraft also designed to carry SpaceShipTwo aloft to begin her suborbital missions. Thanks to the extreme flexibility of air launch, Virgin Galactic&#8217;s customers will enjoy reduced infrastructure costs in addition to the wide range of possible launch locations tailored to individual mission requirements and weather conditions. Branson and other senior executives announced that work has already begun on the vehicle.
> 
> &#8220;Virgin Galactic continues to innovate space access, and LauncherOne is a key step in its successful commercialization,&#8221; said Mohamed Badawy Al-Husseiny, CEO of aabar Investments PJS. &#8220;This development promises to redefine the small satellite market and to promote new research and education opportunities. aabar is proud to be partnering in this exciting journey by continuing to support Virgin Galactic and its initiatives.&#8221;
> 
> Several LauncherOne customers were recognized at the event, representing a broad range of commercial satellite applications. Those named were Skybox Imaging (Skybox), a Silicon Valley-based firm that recently announced it has raised $91 million for a high resolution imaging constellation; GeoOptics Inc., a U.S.-based company developing a constellation of non-imaging remote sensing satellites; Spaceflight, Inc., the aggregator and integrator of small satellites; and Planetary Resources, Inc., the newly-announced, billionaire-backed asteroid mining venture.
> 
> Speaking at the event, Skybox CEO Tom Ingersoll said, &#8220;Skybox&#8217;s objective is to provide world-class, affordable access to space imagery and information, and in order to do so, we need world-class, affordable access to space. Virgin Galactic is unique in having the right mix of ingredients to support our vision, as well as that of the growing small satellite community. We plan to make full use of LauncherOne.&#8221;
> 
> Also today, two world leaders in small satellite manufacturing, Surrey Satellite Technology and Sierra Nevada Space Systems, announced that they would create optimized satellite designs to match LauncherOne&#8217;s performance specifications. These optimized designs will allow customers to maximize the capability and minimize the time to market for their satellites. Sir Martin Sweeting, the founder of Surrey Satellite, spoke at the event about the growing potential of the small satellite industry.
> 
> &#8220;Small satellite launch is an area ripe for disruption,&#8221; said Virgin Galactic CEO George Whitesides. &#8220;Miniaturized satellite components and constrained budgets are driving commercial clients, academic users and government agencies all to clamor for an affordable, dedicated launch vehicle. Now, thanks to aabar&#8217;s investment, our existing capabilities, and the expert team we&#8217;ve already assembled, we&#8217;re prepared to fill that void by bringing LauncherOne to market.&#8221;
> 
> *
> Virgin Galactic*


















> *Virgin Reveals LauncherOne Plan*
> 
> *July 11, 2012
> By Guy Norris guy_norris*
> 
> Virgin Galactic has officially unveiled a low-cost, small satellite launch system that builds on elements of its space tourism development.
> 
> The LauncherOne system will deliver payloads up to 500 lb. to low Earth orbit, and with a target price of under $10 million per launch, is aimed at dramatically cutting the cost of launching small satellites.
> 
> Backed by Virgin Galactic&#8217;s partner Aabar Investments, the development of the &#8220;new vehicle will create a long-awaited shake-up of the satellite launch industry,&#8221; Virgin founder Richard Branson says.
> 
> The system is based on a 30,000-lb.-class, winged vehicle that will be carried to around 50,000 ft. for air launch by the WhiteKnightTwo mother ship developed as the carrier aircraft for the SpaceShipTwo (SS2) suborbital vehicle.
> 
> *LauncherOne will be powered by a two-stage, liquid-fueled rocket, now in initial development by Virgin Galactic. The same rocket also is intended to ultimately replace the non-reusable RM2 (RocketMotorTwo) hybrid motor that will power the SS2 to suborbit, Virgin says.
> 
> The RM2 is in the final stages of development by Sierra Nevada Space Systems and &#8220;all major components have now been qualified for powered flight,&#8221; according to Virgin Galactic CEO George Whitesides. The RM2 is the major pacing item to the start of rocket-powered flight tests of SS2, which are expected to start by year&#8217;s end. Assuming tests go as planned, Virgin hopes to start initial suborbital passenger flights by the end of 2013.*
> 
> Initial LauncherOne flights are due to start in 2015, with commercial flights getting under way by 2016. The development will run closely in parallel with Virgin Galactic&#8217;s recently awarded Airborne Launch Assist Space Access (Alasa) program, a U.S. Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (Darpa) initiative to design air-launch systems that can orbit payloads below 100 lb. for $1 million, including range costs.
> 
> Virgin is one of three winners of the initial Alasa contract, along with Boeing and Lockheed Martin. This $46 million, 18-month first phase runs through September 2013, when Darpa plans another competition to select at least one team to conduct up to 36 launches in 2015.
> 
> Initial customers for the LauncherOne include Skybox Imaging, a California-based developer of a high-resolution imaging constellation, and GeoOptics, which is working on non-imaging remote sensing systems. Others are smallsat aggregator Spaceflight, and Planetary Resources, the recently launched asteroid mining venture.
> 
> 
> *Aviation Week*



*Note :*

The Scaled Composites accident shows that hybrids are not necessarily safer than liquid fueled rockets. There is also the fact that the combustion chamber has to be replaced after every flight with the SS2 hybrid engine, reducing reusability savings.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*How ? Like this&#8230; ^^*


*Pegasus rocket*

*Pegasus assembling *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*
Pegasus Rolls Out*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> Fly me to the moon, Let me play among the stars
> Let me see what spring is like
> On Jupiter and Mars&#8230;



 thanks @Bubblegum Crisis


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Pegasus XL rocket attached to the underside of the carrier aircraft*






*Aft view *













*NuSTAR satellite*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Fairing Prepared *














*Fairing Installation*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*NuSTAR Readied for Flight*










*NuSTAR Readied for Launch*























*Continue&#8230; See old links :*

*&#8216;UAE (GCC) : Dubai Satellite Program&#8217;*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4146757

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4146779

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4146797

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4146811

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4146829

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4146851

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4146874

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4196614


*&#8216;Strata's UAE aerospace plant gives big lift to Airbus&#8217;*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...ae-aerospace-plant-gives-big-lift-airbus.html

*
&#8216;Aabar Investments power&#8217;*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4208913

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4208943

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economic-development-3.html#post4208955

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Construction of second UAE nuclear plant begins
*






_Scale models of nuclear plants presented by Emirates Nuclear Energy Corporation (ENEC) during the opening the World Energy Forum in Dubai in 2012_​

Construction work has begun on the UAE's second nuclear energy plant in the Western Region of Abu Dhabi, with safety concrete poured by the Emirates Nuclear Energy Corporation (ENEC). Construction on the plant is expected to last five years, before it enters into commercial operation in 2018, pending regulatory approvals.

ENEC is constructing a total of four nuclear energy plants in Barakah, and building of the first plant, Unit 1, began last year. ENEC will apply for an operating license for Units 1 and 2 in 2015 and in March submitted the construction license application for Units 3 & 4 to the Federal Authority for Nuclear Regulation (FANR).

The plants are being built by Emirates Nuclear Energy Corporation (ENEC) with Korea Electric Power Corporation (KEPCO) as main contractor.

To commemorate the construction beginning, ENEC hosted Sang-jick Yoon, Korea's Minister of Trade, Industry and Energy, to celebrate the partnership between the two countries.

HE Khaldoon Al Mubarak, Chairman of ENEC praised the commitment demonstrated by the Korean Government in the development of the UAE nuclear energy program, thanking Yoon for his government's continued support.

Also attending the occasion was UAE Minister of State and CEO of Masdar, HE Sultan Al Jaber; HE Mohamed Al Hammadi, chief executive officer of ENEC and senior representatives from KEPCO.

"We are drawing on the skills and expertise of a world-class nuclear corporation through our prime contractor KEPCO," said H Al Hammadi.

"One of the key factors of the bidding process to support the UAE's nuclear energy program, along with meeting the highest standards of safety and quality, was the company's ability to provide the resources and capabilities to deliver these key early development stages of the project.

"KEPCO is meeting our goal of delivering the gold standard of peaceful nuclear energy development and we are very proud of the progress we are making with our partners.

"With the construction of our second plant now underway, we have reached another important milestone in our mission to bring safe, clean, reliable and efficient nuclear energy to the UAE," said Al Hammadi.

The first plant is expected to commence operations in 2017, with all four plants operational by 2020.


Construction of second UAE nuclear plant begins | ConstructionWeekOnline.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Continue&#8230; &#8216;Construction of second UAE nuclear plant begins (Arabian Legend)&#8217;*








*KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation)*







*The nuclear reactor APR-1400*








*Pooling with KSA (GCC)*

Translation help?

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate


http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ink-nuclear-cooperation-pact.html#post2731651

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ink-nuclear-cooperation-pact.html#post2731694

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ink-nuclear-cooperation-pact.html#post2731727

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ink-nuclear-cooperation-pact.html#post2786204

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Enjoy in the future GCC ! Come with me ! ^^



*Gulf Cooperation Council&#8217;s Planned Rail Network*











*Saudi*

*KSA - King Abdullah Financial District, Riyadh
April, 2013*













[video] V5 156 - YouTube[/video]


*Continue... See also old links :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economy-development-4.html#post4225715

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economy-development-4.html#post4225742




*King Abdullah Financial District Metro Station (Riyadh)*









> *ZHA to build King Abdullah Financial District Metro Station, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
> *
> 16-05-13*
> 
> 
> The ArRiyadh Development Authority has announced that Zaha Hadid Architects will build the new King Abdullah Financial District (KAFD) Metro Station in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. With over 5 million residents, Riyadh&#8217;s population has more than doubled since 1990. To serve its fast-growing population, the city will build a new public transport system.
> 
> The 20,434 sq. m. King Abdullah Financial Disctrict Metro Station will serve as a key interchange on the network for Line 1, as well as the terminus of Line 4 (for passengers to the airport) and Line 6 of the new Riyadh Metro. The local monorail can also be accessed from the station via a skybridge. With six platforms over four public floors and two levels of underground car parking, the KAFD Metro Station will be integrated within the urban context of the financial district, responding to the functional requirements for a multimodal transport centre and the district&#8217;s future vision. The project extends beyond the simple station typology to emphasize the building&#8217;s importance as a dynamic, multi-functional public space; not only an intermediate place perceived through quick transitions, but also a dramatic public space for the city.
> 
> The design places the station at the centre of a network of pathways, skybridges and metro lines envisaged by the KAFD master plan. Connectivity diagrams and traffic across the site have been mapped and structured to clearly delineate the pedestrian routes within the building, optimize internal circulation and avoid congestion. The resulting configuration is a three-dimensional lattice defined by a sequence of opposing sine-waves (generated from the repetition and frequency variation of station&#8217;s daily traffic flows) which act as the spine for the building&#8217;s circulation. These sine-waves are extended to the station&#8217;s envelope and strictly affiliated to its internal layout, translating the architectural concept to the exterior.
> 
> King Abdullah has instructed the new Riyadh Metro be completed in four years. Prince Khaled bin Bander, the governor of Riyadh, said the project is progressing to plan and the ArRiyadh Development Authority has released details of the city&#8217;s public transport plan including the six metro lines that will serve as the backbone for public transport in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Concrete and steel*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Note :*

*Size*

*20,434 m2*


*Levels*

*4 above ground*

*2 below ground (car parking)*

*
Metro Lines served*

*Line 1*

*Line 4*

*Line 6*


*Skybridge access to monorail*

*(6 train plattforms)*











> *Bombardier Signs $241 Million USD Contract to Supply, Install, Operate and Maintain an INNOVIA Monorail System in Riyadh, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia*
> 
> *May 31, 2010 - Berlin
> Transportation*
> 
> 
> *Bombardier wins the first contract in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia for its next generation INNOVIA Monorail 300 fully automated transit system*
> 
> Bombardier Transportation has signed a contract with Saudi Oger Limited., a leading Saudi Arabian construction company, for the supply, installation, operation and maintenance of a 3.6-km (2.2-mi.) BOMBARDIER INNOVIA Monorail 300 system for the King Abdullah Financial District, the new financial and business centre under development in Riyadh, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Saudi Oger Limited, as the contractor responsible for the full turnkey construction of the new Monorail system, was awarded the contract by the Rayadah Investment Company, the investment vehicle of the Public Pension Agency of the government of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia on April 14, 2010.
> 
> Bombardier, as subcontractor to Saudi Oger, will design and supply all of the system-wide Electrical and Mechanical (E&M) elements for the six-station monorail system, including six INNOVIA Monorail 300 trains (12 cars) with BOMBARDIER CITYFLO 650 automatic train control technology for driverless operation as well as providing project management, systems engineering and integration, testing and commissioning. Engineering and design for the Monorail vehicles will be centered at Bombardiers site in Kingston, Canada, and manufacturing of the 12 cars will be carried out by Bombardier in Pittsburgh, USA. Together with Saudi Oger, Bombardier will also provide its branded INNOVIA O&M operation and maintenance services for the system for an initial contractual period of 10 years. The total value of Bombardiers contract is $241 million US (195 million euros). Completion of the 3.6-km (2.2-mi.) INNOVIA Monorail system is scheduled in 2012, with operation and maintenance services to commence at the start of revenue service.
> 
> Commenting on the announcement, André Navarri, President and COO of Bombardier Transportation, said: As the global leader in the supply and operation of turnkey transit systems, we are exceptionally proud to secure our first major project in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and to be associated with the prestigious King Abdullah Financial District. Our next generation INNOVIA Monorail 300 system combines service-proven driverless technology with the latest in wide-bodied, lightweight, aerodynamically styled monorail trains. They provide superior value and performance for demanding and sophisticated users. The long-term nature of our Operation and Maintenance contract further underlines our commitment to building Local Roots in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and with other countries in the Gulf Cooperation Council.
> 
> 
> *About Systems Division*
> 
> Bombardier Transportations Systems Division has delivered 60 transit systems in 16 countries around the globe; 32 of which are operating in urban applications and 22 in world leading airports. The Divisions range of solutions includes the driverless INNOVIA family of APM (automated people mover), ART (advanced rapid transit) and Monorail systems, as well as light rail, metro and intercity systems. The Division also has more than 35 years of experience in providing comprehensive operation and maintenance services.
> 
> 
> *About Bombardier Transportation*
> 
> Bombardier Transportation, the global leader in rail technology, offers the broadest portfolio in the rail industry and delivers innovative products and services that set new standards in sustainable mobility. BOMBARDIER ECO4 technologies  built on the four cornerstones of energy, efficiency, economy and ecology  conserve energy, protect the environment and help to improve total train performance. Bombardier Transportation is headquartered in Berlin, Germany and has a presence in over 60 countries. It has an installed base of over 100,000 vehicles worldwide.
> 
> 
> *About Bombardier*
> 
> A world-leading manufacturer of innovative transportation solutions, from commercial aircraft and business jets to rail transportation equipment, systems and services, Bombardier Inc. is a global corporation headquartered in Canada. Its revenues for the fiscal year ended Jan. 31, 2010, were $19.4 billion US, and its shares are traded on the Toronto Stock Exchange (BBD). Bombardier is listed as an index component to the Dow Jones Sustainability World and North America indexes.
> 
> 
> *About Saudi Oger Limited*
> 
> Saudi Oger, established in 1978 as a construction company in Riyadh, gained growth momentum with the founding of Oger International in Paris in 1979. Since its inception, Saudi Oger has become one of the leading Construction, Facilities Management Service Provider and Infrastructure Project Development companies in The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the region. In relatively short period of time Saudi Oger Ltd. has grown into a multi-company, multi-divisional organization with subsidiaries and affiliates in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia; UAE; Jordan; China; USA; Paris; & Morroco. Saudi Oger has undertaken several prestigious and complex projects that utilize advanced engineering and construction technologies. Saudi Oger line of business covers Construction, Facilities Management, Real Estate Development, Printing, Telecommunication, Utilities and IT services Saudi Oger works to meet the highest standards in client satisfaction through services that matches international standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*
Innovia Monorail 300*

[video] V5 186 - YouTube[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Sao Paulo Monorail*










*
Las Vegas Monorail (Innovia Monorail 300)*









> *Riyadh Metro*
> 
> With a population of more than 5 million, the capital Riyadh is Saudi Arabias biggest city. Experiencing rapid growth, Riyadhs population has more than doubled since 1990. City planners have announced that Riyadh will build a new public transport system to serve its fast-growing population. In July 2012, the government shortlisted four consortia to build a metro system in Riyadh, and in December that year, the government announced that the new Public Transport Commission will be established to regulate public transport services and private investment in the sector.
> 
> King Abdullah has instructed the new Riyadh Metro be completed in four years. Prince Khaled bin Bander, the governor of Riyadh, said the project is progressing to plan and the ArRiyadh Development Authority has released details of the citys public transport plan including six metro lines that will serve as the backbone for public transport in the city:
> 
> 
> *1. Blue line:* The 44km long line will serve the Olaya-Batha-Hayer axis and will include 39 stations.
> 
> *2. Green line:* The 22km long line will move along King Abdullah road, linking KSU in the west to King Fahad Stadum in the east. It will include 14 stations.
> 
> *3. Red line:* At 45km, it is the longest line. It will be constructed along Madinah, with the old train station in the middle of the line.
> 
> *4. Orange line:* It will link King Khaled International Airport to the new King Abdullah Financial District, with stops at Princess Norah University and Imam Mohammed bin Saud Islamic University.
> 
> *5. Yellow line:* The 26km long line will be constructed along King Abdulaziz Road and will include 26 stations.
> 
> *6. Purple line:* This line will server eastern Riyadh and will feature 9 stations.










*Riyadh Subway Tunnel (Herrenknecht AG Tunnel Boring Machine)*






[video] V5 188 - YouTube[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Almadinah Street Station (Main Station)*
















*Olaya Metro Station (Main Station)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Alternative Possible Design&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

> *
> Saudi Arabia awards $22.5 billion contracts to build Riyadh metro*
> *
> By Marwa Rashad
> RIYADH | Sun Jul 28, 2013 11:00pm BST*
> *
> (Reuters) - The Saudi Arabian government awarded $22.5 billion (14.6 billion pounds) in contracts to three foreign-led consortia on Sunday for the design and construction of the first metro rail system in the capital Riyadh.*
> 
> The project, which will involve six rail lines extending 176 kilometres (110 miles) and carrying electric, driverless trains, is the world's largest public transport system currently under development, Saudi officials said.
> 
> U.S. construction giant Bechtel Corp heads a group which won a $9.45 billion contract to build two lines, the government announced. Its partners include Germany's Siemens Aktiengesellschaft and U.S.-based AECOM.
> 
> A consortium led by Spain's Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas, and including France's Alstom Transport and South Korea's Samsung C&T Corp, won a $7.82 billion contract for three lines.
> 
> Italy's Ansaldo STS headed a group that won a $5.21 billion order. Its partners include Canadian firm Bombardier and India's Larsen & Toubro.
> 
> Design work will start immediately and construction will begin in the first quarter of 2014, the government said. The project is expected to be completed in 2019.
> 
> The project "will be a major driver of employment and economic development," said Ibrahim Bin Muhammad Al Sultan, head of the government body overseeing the project. "It will also help to reduce traffic congestion and improve air quality."
> 
> Flush with cash after more than two years of high oil prices, Saudi Arabia is pumping billions of dollars into infrastructure projects designed to improve living standards and ease social discontent in the wake of the 2011 uprisings elsewhere in the Arab world.
> 
> Last August the government approved a $16.5 billion plan to modernise the transport system in the holy city of Mecca, including creating a bus network and a metro system.
> 
> It is also building several other rail systems, including a 2,750 km line running from Riyadh to near the northern border with Jordan.
> 
> Saudi officials said Riyadh's population was projected to grow from 6 million to over 8 million in the next 10 years, making the metro vital to ease congestion and pollution in the capital's streets.
> 
> In addition to raising living standards, the government says it wants to upgrade the country's infrastructure to help the economy diversify beyond oil, making it less vulnerable to any future plunge of global oil prices.
> 
> The contracts may provide a welcome financial boost to some Western construction companies struggling with slow economic growth in their home markets and state austerity policies in debt-choked Europe. Company spokesmen were not immediately available to comment.
> 
> 
> *(Writing by Andrew Torchia; Editing by Diane Craft)
> 
> Reuters*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Jeddah AL-Muntalq Central Station*









> *
> Jeddah Metro design to be finished by April*
> 
> *on Dec 17, 2012*
> *
> The design work for Jeddah's Metro system is now almost complete, to transport minister Jabara Al-Seraisry.*
> 
> The minister told a meeting of prominent businessmen at Jeddah's Chamber of Commerce and Industry that design work for the project "will be completed in five months", according to Arab News.
> 
> "Then it will be submitted to the higher authorities for consideration,&#8221; Al-Seraisry said.
> 
> The project, which has an estimated value of around $9.3bn, will consist of the construction a 108km network consisting of three main lines - orange, blue and green.
> 
> The Orange line will be 67km and link 22 stations running northwards through the centre of the city from Makkah Road to Obhur.
> 
> The 24km Blue Line will run from King Abdulaziz airport to the Oild Airport Road and will have 17 stations, while the Green Line will be 17km long and have seven stations linking from Old Station Road to the new Haramain high-speed railway.
> 
> Al-Seraisry said that the development of a transport sector was "vital for the economic development of any region".
> 
> The fast developing commercial and industrial sectors are dependent on a comprehensive advanced transport system,&#8221; he said.
> 
> *
> ConstructionWeekOnline*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Saudi Arabia's railway master plans - Saudi Railway Company *







*
Saudi Binladin Group's presentation from Middle East Rail*








*
Mecca-Medina high speed railway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Control Room Traffic Da Vinci System*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*SAR Trains High Speed Intercity*







V5 184 - YouTube




> *Railway expansion will link major cities*
> 
> *RIYADH: Mohammed Rasooldeen
> Sunday 5 May 2013
> *
> 
> The Kingdom has embarked on a massive expansion plan to provide rail links from north to south and east to west covering all strategic commercial, industrial and social points.
> 
> The idea of constructing a railway line in Saudi Arabia was first introduced in the mid 1940s, when need became apparent for a port on the Gulf coast to handle materials dispatched to The Arabian American Oil Company (Aramco). Such goods had to be conveyed inland from the port to the company&#8217;s warehouses in Dhahran.
> 
> The idea provided by Aramco for establishing a railway from Dammam to Riyadh included the construction of a large commercial port able to receive the ships carrying the needs and equipment of the oil industry as well as the immense benefits of this port to the national economy.
> 
> The idea of constructing such a railway line was presented to King Abdul Aziz Al Saud who approved the project and instructed the line to be extended to Riyadh. Construction work commenced in September 1947 and on the Oct. 20, 1951, the line was officially inaugurated by King Abdul Aziz.
> 
> In the beginning, the railway line was run by Aramco, but it was subsequently entrusted to the Ministry of Finance, at which time it was known as the Railway Department.
> 
> On May 13, 1966, a Royal decree was issued establishing the Saudi Railways Organization (SRO) as a public corporation having full legal status. A board of directors was appointed to lead the organization on commercial principles.
> 
> &#8220;Rail transport is a vital support to growth and development in any country,&#8221; said Abdulaziz Al-Hokail, president of the Saudi Railways organization (SRO).
> 
> The Saudi government, realizing the value of rail transport adds to national development, had launched several initiatives to bring this vital service at par with the developmental needs of the country. These initiatives include major expansion projects to connect the Western regions of the Kingdom with the Eastern region, the northern with the central and to link the holy places as well as the Kingdom with the GCC countries.
> 
> The development initiatives also include moving toward privatizing SRO and opening the door for national and foreign investments to bolster its ability to support national development.
> 
> The official inauguration of Riyadh Dry Port took place on May 24, 1981. Statistics show that the number of containers handled at Riyadh Dry Port, since its inception, had increased dramatically. For example, in 1981-82, the number of standard containers (TEU&#8217;s) handled was 21,000. Twenty years later, in 2008 the number reached more than 398,000.
> 
> SRO operates a network of railways with a total length of approximately 1,380 kilometers, extending from King Abdul Aziz Port in Dammam and the City of Dammam itself to Riyadh, passing by Abqaiq, Hofuf, Haradh, Al-Tawdhihiyah and Al-Kharj.
> 
> Railroads operated by SRO include the Passenger Line, which is a 449-kilometer line that connects Riyadh to Dammam through Al-Ahsa and Abqaiq; the Cargo Line, a 556-kilometer line starting at King Abdul Aziz Port in Dammam and ending in Riyadh, passing by Al-Ahsa, Abqaiq, Al-Kharj, Haradh and Al-Tawdhihiyah; and the Branch Lines witha total length of 373 kilometers that connect some industrial and agricultural production sites and some military sites with export ports and some residential areas.
> 
> The Haramain high-speed rail project, announced by the Saudi Railway Organization, involves a 450-kilometer rail link between Makkah and Madinah. It will also pass through Jeddah and Rabigh.
> 
> Other components of the project include high-speed trains fitted with the latest equipment and five ultra-modern passenger stations &#8212; one in Makkah, two in Jeddah, one at King Abdul Aziz International Airport and one in Madinah.
> 
> About 27 percent of the Haramain rail stations in Jeddah and 13 percent in Makkah have been completed. The project will be completed on time, according to Muhammad Al-Suwaiket, assistant deputy minister of transport.
> 
> He said that the second phase of the train project will begin after construction of stations is completed, he said.
> 
> Building four stations in Makkah, Madinah, Jeddah and King Abdullah Economic City in Rabigh is the second and last part of the project&#8217;s first phase. The project&#8217;s second and last phase will involve the installation of tracks, signal and communication systems and the railway electrification system and 35 passenger vehicles.
> 
> The second stage will also see the establishment of six power stations to meet the project&#8217;s power requirements. The project is expected to operate by the end of 2014.
> 
> Al-Suwaiket said the Haramain high-speed rail project is one of the main parts of the Kingdom&#8217;s rail expansion project.
> 
> Transport Minister Jabara Al-Seraisry said: &#8220;The land bridge along with the North-South Railway and the Haramain Railway will have a big impact on the social and economic development of the country.&#8221;
> 
> The project will allow freight of cargo imported from East Asian countries via King Abdul Aziz Port in Dammam, and from Europe and North America via Jeddah Islamic Port. This would result in more transit cargo and savings in regional freight economy.
> 
> The contract is part of the plan ordered by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah to complete the railway infrastructure of the Kingdom and in line with a decision of the Council of Ministers to construct a railway line connecting the Kingdom&#8217;s west coast with its east coast.
> 
> With the construction of the Jeddah-Riyadh rail link, the time taken for passenger transport will be six hours instead of the current 10 to 12 hours by bus. For freight, trains the maximum travel time will be 12 hours. The design speed of passenger trains is expected to be 250 kilometers per hour and 140 km/h for freight trains, making the trip between Dammam and Jeddah around 12 hours for cargo. Sea-borne freight can take up to nine days to travel between the two destinations.
> 
> PIF will fund the massive project and a supporting team drawn from the ministries of Transport, Finance and Saudi Railways Company (SAR) was formed to supervise the project.
> 
> SAR Board Chairman Mansour Al-Maiman said the line would start from Jeddah Islamic Port to Riyadh to be connected with the existing 450 km line between Riyadh and Dammam, with a second 115-km new line planned to connect Dammam with Jubail on the Arabian Gulf.
> 
> The 958-km dual track railway passing through different geographical areas will necessitate construction of a series of tunnels and bridges.
> 
> The SAR will closely work with Fluor for scheduling all construction work based on the highest quality and standards, he said.
> 
> The SAR is fully owned by the PIF and is currently implementing the North-South Railway (NSR) project. It is the world&#8217;s largest railway construction and the longest route to adopt the European Train Control System (ETCS) to date. It is a 2,400-km passenger and freight rail line originating in the capital city Riyadh, in the northwest of the country, to Al-Hudaitha, near the border with Jordan.
> 
> According to Al-Maiman, the north-south railway project will roughly cost SR20 billion and will depend mainly on goods transportation as a major source of its revenue rather than passengers.
> 
> Al-Maiman made this announcement after signing a contract with Spain&#8217;s CAF Company valued at more than SR 553 million. CAF will manufacture five passenger train sets for SAR and deliver them within two years. He said the government will finance the project either through issuance of sukuks, direct government funding from state budget or PIF.
> 
> The major revenues of the project will come from cargo where some agreements have been signed with certain companies such as Aramco and agricultural companies for transportation of their products.
> 
> The signing of the passenger train sets followed signing of similar contracts for the construction of six passenger stations in Riyadh, Majmaa, Qasim, Hail, Jouf, and Quriyyat, to be completed and operational by 2014. The five-passenger train sets will form the first group of SAR passenger trains that will be increased in line with increased operation levels for customers in the future.
> 
> To contribute socially, economically, industrially, agriculturally, and commercially to the growth and development of the cities that the railway lines pass by, SAR will provide general freight transportation services by rail. SAR rail network will support multiple industries in the North Province of the kingdom.
> 
> General freight train will consist of two-locomotives with a horsepower of (3,400-3,600) and 90 wagons. SAR provides nine Intermodal Yards (Shipping Yards) in Riyadh, Sudair, Qassim, Hail, Ras Al-Khair, Jubail, Al-Jawf, Al-Basaita, and Al-Haditha.
> 
> On SAR&#8217;s Railway network, there will be several locations that provide support and services. There will be six passenger stations, which will be in Riyadh at King Khaled International Airport, Majma&#8217;a, Qassim, Hail at Prince Abdulaziz Bin Mussa&#8217;ad Economic City, Al-Jawf, and Al-Qurayyat. Additionally, there will be nine Intermodal Yards (Shipping Yards) in Al-Haditha, Al-Jawf, the agricultural city of Al-Besaitaa, Hail at Prince Abdulaziz Bin Mussa&#8217;ad Economic City, Qassim, Sudair, Riyadh, Ras Al-Khair, and Jubail. There will be 17 maintenance buildings for the maintenance staff across the railway network.
> 
> Phosphate Transportation service was started in May 2011 from Al-Jalamid Mine located in the Northeast of the Kingdom to the processing plant for Ma&#8217;aden Company located at Ras Al-Khair on the Arabian Gulf. The Phosphate trains transport 5 million tons of phosphate annually.
> 
> An American company called Electro-Motive Diesel (EMD) manufactures the locomotives. The Phosphate wagons were manufactured by a Chinese company called CSR.
> 
> Bauxite Transportation service will start in 2014. Bauxite, which is used to produce aluminum, will be transported from Al-Baitha Mine in Qassim province to the processing plan at Ras Al-Khair. The Bauxite trains will transport more than 3 million tons annually. According to the SAR project timeline, the passenger train service will start in 2014. SAR would provide six passenger stations in Riyadh, Majma&#8217;a, Qassim, Hail, Al-Jawf and Al-Qurayyat.
> 
> 
> 
> *Arab News*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*
Construction...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Qatar*


*Qatar's 2020 rail vision Qatar Railways Company*








*Qatar Railways Company presentation from Middle East Rail*








*Al Rail - Doha Metro and High-Speed Railway station visual*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*
Qatar Rail project*







*Metro Network 2026*

*Phase 1 - 2022 Doha Metro *







*Phase 2 - 2026 Completed Doha Metro *







[video] &#x202b;[/video]



*Prioritising rail in the GCC Qatar Railways Company & Saudi Railway Company*










*UAE*


*Etihad Rail's presentation from Middle East Rail*








*Etihad Rail project*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

AMAZING work my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Abu Dhabi 2030*








*Abu Dhabi Metro*









> *Abu Dhabi begins work on Metro and light-rail design*
> 
> *Executive Council approves funding for projects*
> 
> *By Samir Salama
> Published: 00:00 March 28, 2012*
> 
> Abu Dhabi: The Abu Dhabi Department of Transport has started work on the design of a Metro and light-rail transit system after the Executive Council approved funding for the projects, a spokesman for the department said.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi Metro, which will extend approximately 131 km and be supported by tram and bus feeder networks, is set to be operational by 2016-17.
> 
> 
> *Future goals*
> 
> Besides serving the projected increase in the capital's population and relieving congestion, the Metro will mainly connect the proposed Central Business District with Sowwah Island, Reem Island, Saadiyat Island, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi International Airport and Masdar, the Capital City District, Emerald Gateway, Zayed Sports City and Adnec.
> 
> According to the spokesman, 18 km of the Metro lines and 40 km of the light-rail transit system will be designed in the first phase of the project.
> 
> Most of the proposed network is expected to be underground. A fully grade separated rail line will serve Central Station, North Island, Al Wahda, Adnec, and Zayed Sports City.
> 
> The monorail track (which is part of the Metro project) is expected to be 40km long. Each station is expected to handle 1,000 commuters. The monorail might also include 15 two-coach trains at five-minute intervals between service trains.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi Metro would be linked to the Dubai Metro and other cities in the UAE and to other GCC states.
> 
> 
> *Cost*
> 
> The Department of Transport estimated the annual cost of time spent in congested traffic in the capital at Dh2.5 billion by 2015, which is expected to increase to Dh5.9 billion by 2030.
> 
> The recommended public transport network for the capital is meant to serve 823,000 new daily commuters and eliminate 400,000 daily road trips after making 105,000 auto-mobiles redundant by 2030.
> 
> The network will save nearly Dh3.8 billion in travel time costs and 102 million hours of travel time per year.
> 
> It is estimated that it will also eliminate 23,000 accidents, saving Dh414 million annually.
> 
> The network will also help reduce 22,050 tonnes of carbon monoxide, 4,450 tonnes of nitrogen oxide and 2,305 tonnes of emissions annually.
> 
> 
> *Gulfnews*










*Bonus download link (PDF Doc) :*

*Gulf Petrochemicals & Chemicals Association*
*Gulf Rail Connection*

Download Doc 1 *(Click here to start download from sendspace)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Bubblegum Crisis

Looks impressive as usual my friend. Please return to the forum we miss your presence.

News from the King Abdullah Economic City megaproject south of Rabigh in the Makkah Province and updates on the KAUST in Thuwal, Makkah Province.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Abdullah_Economic_City

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Abdullah_University_of_Science_and_Technology





























































http://www.almurooj.net

https://twitter.com/KAEC_Saudi

http://almurooj.net/assets/files/plotsForSale.pdf

http://kaec.net

http://www.almurooj.net/assets/files/flyerRiyadh.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@al-Hasani 

Any info on the City's industrial complexes?


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> Any info on the City's industrial complexes?



See the links my friend. 

But this short video below gives a good overall picture:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f9PxD8sUGk&feature=player_embedded#at=93

First stages of the megaproject constructed:










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ycJx9GBD0U&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWShuWDasYo&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lioKtDDwuA4&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azFzgfQHuAo&feature=player_embedded

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@al-Hasani 

Check this out 

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

The KAUST (King Abdullah University of Science and Technology) in Thuwal, Makkah Province. The leading university in the Middle East.

King Abdullah University of Science and Technology

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Abdullah_University_of_Science_and_Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

The completed expansion of the King Fahd library in Riyadh:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Enjoy !

^^


*KSA - King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST)*






After only four years of existence (Inauguration in September 2009), this year, KAUST is entered masterfully in the prestigious ARWUs annual assessment of the worlds best 500 universities.
















*Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2013*

*King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST)* : 422 (401-500)

Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2013| Top 500 universities | Shanghai Ranking - 2013 | World University Ranking - 2013




> *2012 Master's Graduate Paves Way for Saudi Scholars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hashim Kamakhi was an industrial chemistry engineering student at the University of New South Wales in Australia when he first heard about KAUST in 2009. Born in Madinah, Saudi Arabia, he was immediately drawn to KAUST's bold aspiration of advancing science, technology, and economic development in his home country. After completing his bachelor's degree overseas, he returned to Saudi Arabia and sought the opportunity to contribute to the King's dream.
> 
> Kamakhi came to KAUST through the Saudi Development Program (SDP), an initiative of KAUST that identifies top Saudi talent for employment at the University. SDP is an 18-month acceleration program that attracts promising new graduates and provides the necessary coaching and support to transition participants into high-performing professionals equipped with relevant on-the-job skills.
> 
> Kamakhi's interest in water chemistry and technology made him an ideal candidate for the Analytical Core Lab (ACL). "Working as a research technician trainee exposed me to the amazing facilities at KAUST and I was able to gain valuable experience using highly technical equipment," said Kamakhi. "During my training rotation in ACL, I initially worked in the wet chemistry section performing sample analyses using instruments such as an elemental analyzer, photometric analyzer (Aquakem), and Total Organic Carbon (TOC). At a later stage of my rotation, I was responsible for the spectroscopy section assisting lab users and training them to use FT-IR, UV-Vis, and Raman Spectroscopy instruments."
> 
> Over the course of working in the lab and training students in analytical instruments and techniques, it become clear to Kamakhi that he had a growing interest in the University's master's program. "I was gaining valuable lab experience, but hearing students talk about their coursework and inspired professors, I realized I had a desire to return to the classroom to further complement my hands-on skills," Kamakhi said.
> 
> Once accepted to the chemical and biological engineering program, he made the complete transition to master's student. Delving into his studies and the application development side of water desalination technology, Kamakhi had the opportunity to gain experience with The Dow Chemical Company, a founding industrial partner of KAUST. "Last summer I spent an enriching three-month internship at the Dow Water and Process Solution (DW&PS) center in Tarragona, Spain. It was greatly beneficial and helped me shape my career path goals in research and development," remarks Kamakhi.
> 
> As a Class of 2012 graduate, Kamakhi will join The Dow Chemical Company as an application development engineer at the Dow Middle East and Africa R&D Center at KAUST. "Water technology is my passion - particularly membrane applications. There are endless opportunities associated with membrane technology and I am thankful for being enabled through my experience and education at KAUST to be a part of the global solution."
> 
> 
> *KAUST*





But also

*Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2012*

*King Saud University* : 212 (201-300)

*King Abdulaziz University* : 332 (301-400)

*King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals* : 333 (301-400)

Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2012| Top 500 universities | Shanghai Ranking - 2012 | World University Ranking - 2012



*Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2013*

*King Saud University* : 160 (151-200)

*King Abdulaziz University* : 213 (201-300)

*King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals* : 330 (301-400)

Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2013| Top 500 universities | Shanghai Ranking - 2013 | World University Ranking  2013



*Flashback (Continue See old links) :*

*KAUST 1*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economy-development.html#post4119172

*KAUST 2*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/243555-gcc-states-economy-development-2.html#post4135962

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Wonderful news, Bubblegum Crisis.

Kingdom Tower in Jeddah, Hijaz. Construction has started and it will be the highest skyscraper. More than 1.000 meters tall!

Details about the skyscraper (not fully confirmed):



> Tower 1 and 2:
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the south of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> Tower 3, 4:
> -50 floor
> -200 m
> -Located directly to the north of Kingdom Tower.
> 
> Tower 5, 6:
> -56 floor
> -220 m
> -Located directly to the south of towers 1 and 2.
> 
> The base width is: 100 m (corner to corner)
> 
> Sky lobbies are on the floors: 74, 107
> 
> Observatory on the level 146
> 
> Penthouse on level 170





















































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9nMGRHAc98

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*@ *Aeronaut

 




https://defence.pk/members/aeronaut.15719/


----------



## Arabian Legend

*SR1.6tr reserves lift economy*

Finance Minister Ibrahim Al-Assaf said on Tuesday that the Kingdom's public reserves of about SR1.6 trillion would be used wisely to support the economy.
“The amount will be invested in non-risky ventures after conducting detailed studies,” he told a Saudi channel after unveiling the 2014 budget that projected spending at SR855 billion, equal to the country's projected revenue.

Speaking about the SR206 billion surplus in 2013, he said Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah has approved an allocation of SR24 billion from the surplus to finance strategic road projects including the Jazan-Jeddah Expressway, SR20 billion for railway projects and SR10 billion to the Saudi Credit Bank. The rest would be kept in reserve, he said.

Economist Ihsan Buhulaiga told Arab News that the Kingdom's huge public reserves would enable it to balance the budget when oil revenues fall, without borrowing from others.
He said the new budget continues to focus on massive spending, which would boost the economy and create more jobs for citizens. 

However, he said more effort must be made to increase GDP growth to more than five percent in the coming years. Al-Assaf also disclosed that development projects worth SR2 trillion are under construction across the Kingdom. 

He downplayed the number of stalled projects but acknowledged that many projects were delayed due to a shortage of workers caused by the campaign against illegals.
He said the government had spent more than SR35 billion on the Hafiz program that provides unemployed Saudis SR1,500 to SR2,000 monthly. He said the government has reduced the number of rented school buildings from 50 to 16 percent.
Economy and Planning Minister Mohammed Al-Jasser said Saudi Arabia’s nonoil exports rose to SR200 billion this year from SR32 billion in 2001. He said more than a million Saudis found jobs in the last two years, including 750,000 in the private sector.

SR1.6tr reserves lift economy | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Saudi Arabia sets record $228bn budget for 2014*

Saudi Arabia today set its 2014 budget spending at a record 855 billion riyals ($228bn), equal to the country’s projected revenues.

That spending figure marks a modest rise of 4.3 percent on planned spending in 2013, the finance minister announced in the country’s budget plan.

Saudi Arabia’s gross domestic product grew by an estimated 3.8 percent in 2013, compared with 5.8 percent in 2012, Reuters reported.

Economists said that the budget looked “healthy” but acknowledged that the rise in spending is much lower than in previous years.

“It’s a very solid and healthy budget in support of the government’s goals and planning,” John Sfakianakis, chief investment strategist at Saudi investment firm MASIC, told Al Arabiya News.

Spending is likely to be in “strategic sectors such as education, healthcare and infrastructure,” Sfakianakis added.

The announcement speech, read out on King Abdullah’s behalf by Secretary-General of the Cabinet Abdurahman Bin Mohammad al-Sadhan, confirmed this. The official stated that the budget aims to create more job opportunities for citizens and will focus on education, training, and health, in addition to developing and improving social and municipal services.

Sfakianakis confirmed that the forecast spending marks a record for the Kingdom. But the increase is much lower than the 19 percent increase forecast in the 2013 budget plan.

“The long-term trend is very healthy. But one cannot expect that the budget can continue growing at 25 percent every year,” Sfakianakis said.

Planned expenditure for 2013 stood at 820 billion riyals and revenues at 829 billion.

While the 855 billion projection for 2014 marks a record, the actual spending for 2013 was much higher. Spending this year stood at an estimated 925 billion riyals, with revenue at 1.131 trillion, Reuters reported.

“For 2013 clearly it is the largest actual spending we have seen in the history of Saudi Arabia,” Sfakianakis said. “It’s a substantial amount. And this is many times larger than what it was in the early 2000s.”

The disparity between projected and actual spending is because Saudi Arabia often issues cautious budget forecasts due to the volatility in the price of oil, the country’s main source of revenue.

“It’s better for fiscal planning purposes to be conservative,” Sfakianakis said.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus...rabia-sees-2014-budget-spending-at-228bn.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Saudi Arabia to invest US$35.7 billion in water and electricity projects in 2014*

The government of Saudi Arabia has planned to invest up to US$35.7bn in water and electricity projects in 2014, to cater to the Kingdom’s rising demand

According to Emirates 24/7, Saudi Arabia’s water and electricity minister Abdul Rahman Al Hussein said these investments comprise a US$26.6bn allocation towards power projects and the remaining US$9bn towards water projects.

The Ministry of Water and Electricity has also revealed that the government is pushing ahead with plans to restructure Saudi Electricity Company (SEC) into four firms overseeing electricity generation, transmission, distribution separately.

SEC currently has an autonomous budget. Power demand in Saudi Arabia is expected to increase by 9 per cent per annum, in the coming years.

Al Hussein said the projects will be funded through an interest-free government loan of US$18bn, along with borrowings from local banks and private investors.

According to ministry sources, Saudi Arabia needs to invest nearly US$133bn in the power sector over the next 10 years, of which around US$40bn is expected to stem from the private sector.

Saudi Arabia to invest US$35.7 billion in water and electricity projects in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Haramain high speed rail near completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## esfahanijew

Arabian Legend said:


>


Nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ The mandala looks beautiful isn't?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## esfahanijew

Arabian Legend said:


> ^^ The mandala looks beautiful isn't?


Yes it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

Simply beautiful 7abibi. Can't wait to use it.



Arabian Legend said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

The King Abdullah Sports City is in he middle of being built and the 60.000 capacity stadium is close to being fully finished:






































King Abdullah Sports City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

King Abdullah Financial District in Riyadh rising quickly. This is one of the biggest skyscraper projects in the world currently and when finished it will be among the biggest financial districts in the world.









































Last year Riyadh was the 19th most visited city in the world:

Most Visited Cities In The World 2013 - In Photos: Most Visited Cities In The World 2013 - Forbes

More information about KAFD can be found below:



> *The King Abdullah Financial District* (KAFD) is a new development under construction near King Fahad Road in the Asahafa area ofRiyadh, Saudi Arabia[1][2] being undertaken by the Rayadah Investment Corporation[3] on behalf of the Pension Authority of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, consisting of 34 towers in an area of 1.6 million square metres. It will provide more than 3 million square metres of space for various uses, 62,000 parking spaces and accommodation for 12,000 residents. In 2011 it was the largest project in the world seeking green building accreditation.[4] Bombardier won a $241m USD contract to build an automated monorail for the development.[5][6] The district is designed to keep it isolated from close contact with the strictly monitored Riyadh society.[7] The design guidelines do not separate the sexes in the district.[7] The KAFD master plan was designed and overseen by Danish Architects Henning Larsen Henning_Larsen_Architects
> 
> The project is estimated to cost 29 billion Saudi riyals ($7.8 billion).[8]



King Abdullah Financial District - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

King Abdullah Financial District :: Henning Larsen Architects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

*GCC healthcare spending to grow 11.4 percent until 2015*

*




Spending growth in the GCC’s healthcare sector is set to hit 11.4 percent measured between 2010 – 2015. (File photo: Shutterstock)
*



> Saudi Gazette, Jeddah
> Wednesday, 8 January 2014
> 
> The healthcare industry in the GCC is expected to continue its robust growth propelled by demographic and macroeconomic factors in the region, EY said Tuesday.
> 
> GCC healthcare spending is expected to increase by a CAGR of 11.4 percent from 2010-2015.
> 
> The main growth drivers of the industry include the region’s fast growing population, rising income levels, increased prevalence of lifestyle diseases, growing demand for quality healthcare and mandatory health insurance policies.
> 
> GCC governments are trying to make significant investments to support healthcare provision and help the industry to grow to international standards. Several GCC nations have announced plans to ramp up infrastructure to cater to rising demand, with major healthcare projects across the region being planned to accommodate the ever-growing demand. Even though GCC Governments continue to lead in healthcare expenditure, increased participation by private players has been seen in the GCC healthcare industry.
> 
> Andrea Longhi, MENA Advisory Healthcare Leader, EY, said: "The healthcare industry is driven by positive growth prospects and increased purchasing power. The growing demand for healthcare services coupled with regulatory changes and emphasis on quality healthcare makes the GCC an important destination for both domestic and international investors. Healthcare spending in the region has witnessed significant growth over the past few years and we expect the growth to continue in the future with the higher incidence of lifestyle diseases and an increasing amount of GCC Governments enforcing mandatory medical insurance."
> 
> With programs such as mandatory insurance there is an increasing reliance on the private healthcare sector and most well established facilities are focusing to expand rapidly to create capacity for their growing markets. One way of doing this is by way of an IPO and raising capital for expansion. The recent IPO of several healthcare facilities have set a precedent and more are to follow in the coming years. Not only this, numerous new facilities are planned in almost all GCC countries.
> 
> Imad U Bokhari, MENA Transaction Advisory Services Healthcare Leader EY, said: “Healthcare in general is now a major topic for private investors, as it weathered the recent financial crisis. The inclusion of this sector as part of the overall investment strategy for major institutions has become vital. We are at the dawn of a major expansion in the healthcare sector in the region, even if only few of the many planned facilities come to fruition. Some of these healthcare developments are so large that they can only be called “medical cities”. These promise to bring more successful medical treatments, world class healthcare education, significantly experienced human capital and some concepts that are entirely new to the region.”
> 
> Despite the fast growth of the industry as well as the increasing demand, there are challenges facing the GCC healthcare sector. Considerable shortage of local physicians and qualified allied healthcare staff in the region poses an obstacle to the industry’s growth as GCC countries are heavily depending on expatriates for healthcare workforce.
> 
> Healthcare expenditure in the region as a percentage of the gross domestic product (GDP) still remains low, despite the considerable healthcare spending which was witnessed over the past few years. Healthcare infrastructure in the GCC also continues to lag international standards which restrains the market from expanding, given GCC‘s strong demand and high income per capita.
> 
> “The region will need to invest in training their local talent to help build a larger pool of physicians to cater to the growing demand. As the GCC governments continue to invest in healthcare, we should see health expenditure as a percentage of GDP increase in the future. The new healthcare projects will help to attract people to the region as a medical tourism destination. Additionally, establishing research and clinical trial centers will have significant impact on retention of talent,” Imad noted.
> 
> This article was first published in the _Saudi Gazette_.
> 
> Last Update: Wednesday, 8 January 2014 KSA 14:36 - GMT 11:36



http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus...spending-to-grow-11-4-percent-until-2015.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

al-Hasani said:


> The King Abdullah Sports City is in he middle of being built and the 60.000 capacity stadium is close to being fully finished:


This must be a new Saudi building record. Usually it takes fucking forever to build these projects.

I also see they got rid of the stupid athletic track around the pitch like in other stadiums. Hopefully, it will be like that for all future stadiums.


----------



## Hakan

Sorry I still cant post links. the source is world bulletin


----------



## Informant

KSA needs more chicks, more than a better economy 

But thats just me


----------



## al-Hasani

Informant said:


> KSA needs more chicks, more than a better economy
> 
> But thats just me



LOL.

Last page on this link, 7abibi.

Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 66

You have plenty of them in the US anyway and they are all mostly doing marvelous. They hide their Arabian beauty well. So no harassment please or I will come after you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

al-Hasani said:


> LOL.
> 
> Last page on this link, 7abibi.
> 
> Saudi Arabia in Pictures | Page 66
> 
> You have plenty of them in the US anyway and they are all mostly doing marvelous. They hide their Arabian beauty well. So no harassment please or I will come after you.



I had an Iranian GF, an Emirati Gf ( she was mostly a headache, too much hush hush and a lot of eye balling by locals, kinda got me scared  ). 

Now a KSA girl is on my cards. Watch out


----------



## Arabian Legend

*Abunayyan Holding Saudi Arabia and Toray Industries Japan sign a JV*

Under the Patronage of HRH Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia Salman bin Abdulaziz and HE Prime Minister of Japan Shinz? Abe Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, 23rd Feb 2014

Under the Patronage of HRH Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia Salman bin Abdulaziz and HE Prime Minister of Japan Shinz? Abe, Abunayyan Holding, headquartered in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and Toray Industries, Inc., headquartered in Chuo-ku, Tokyo, Japan have successfully launched Toray Membrane Middle East LLC (TMME), a joint venture in water and wastewater treatment technologies in Dammam, Saudi Arabia. The new company, Toray Membrane Middle East LLC, established with projected investment over 300 million SR (80 million USD /8.2 billion JPY) with investments from Toray’s subsidiary Toray Membrane Europe AG, will manufacture and sell water treatment membranes in addition to providing technical services. TMME plans to newly construct a world scale production factory by applying Toray’s production technology and Toray’s global quality control standards. 

The factory will be located in Dammam 3rd Industrial City in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, and will begin production of reverse osmosis (RO) membrane elements beginning in 2015. By adding Saudi Arabia (TMME) to its current operational manufacturing bases in Japan (Toray Ehime Plant), California (Toray Membrane USA) and Beijing (Toray Blue Star Membrane), Toray will have four manufacturing bases for the RO membrane elements. As Toray continues to challenge the solution to global water issues, rising to the challenge of securing an outstanding future for Saudi Arabia, Abunayyan Holding continues to focus on how modern technology, involving innovative design and engineering, can utilize water & energy resources most economically and beneficially. Abunayyan Holding is a group of national Strategic Business Units (SBUs) that provide power and water desalination technologies and has set strategic goals to become the leading corporation in providing scientific and strategic power and water solutions to its customers in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and expanding into the MENA region as well. 

As Saudi corporations face the challenge and demands of globalization, the experience Abunayyan Holding has gained over the last 60 years together with its international business partners enables it to compete effectively throughout the Arab world. With the establishment of the TMME, Toray and Abunayyan Holding aim to respond to the significant scale and rapid growing demand in the Middle East and North African markets by leveraging a powerful sales network, high quality products and superior technical service. At the same time, the companies are determined to establish a strong presence as the leading company in the water treatment membrane field in this region. TMME will form part of Toray’s expertise in global membrane sales and service. Global water shortages, the continued need for the conservation of our water resources, and in response to essential environmental considerations, the global RO membrane market has expanded tremendously. In the Middle East and North Africa, demand from large-scale seawater desalination projects and wastewater recycling applications are expected to increase substantially in order to tackle the water shortage in this region, putting TMME ahead of the game. 

Abunayyan Holding Saudi Arabia and Toray Industries Japan sign a JV - Zawya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

U/C towers and their locations.

@Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Full Moon @Bubblegum Crisis @Hadbani @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE 













Riyadh is raising

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

^ 
All what we need is to conduct a nuclear test  

What an idiot


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> ^
> All what we need is to conduct a nuclear test
> 
> What an idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

*Saudi Arabia may close shops early to boost employment - paper*​
(Reuters) - Saudi Arabia is expected to make shops close at 9 p.m. instead of midnight later this year, Saudi Gazette reported on Sunday, in a move aimed at encouraging employment by making sales jobs more attractive.

The policy, first announced last year, has been approved by a government committee, the English-language daily reported. The move might face some public criticism in a country where many people prefer to shop late in the evenings.

The conservative Islamic kingdom is trying to push young Saudis to take jobs in the private sector by closing a gap in pay, benefits and working hours with government posts, which has been the main source of national employment for decades.

Sales jobs, traditionally held by expatriates, have often been seen as menial in Saudi Arabia, but the government is trying to encourage young people to take such positions to address long-term unemployment.

The official unemployment rate for Saudis is around 12 per cent. However, economists estimate that only 30-40 percent of working age Saudis participate in the workforce, either by holding jobs or seeking employment. Most working Saudis are employed by the state.

Despite years of successive fiscal surpluses and foreign currency reserves greater than the kingdom's gross domestic product, economists often warn that high government spending, particularly on salaries, is unsustainable.

A committee composed of officials from the commerce, municipal and rural affairs, Islamic affairs and electricity ministries has finished studying the issue and will soon report, the English-language daily reported.

"Sources close to the committee expected the closure of shops to be effective before the advent of Ramadan in early July," it said.

Saudi Arabia may close shops early to boost employment - paper| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@al-Hasani It seems thread already exist? Besides the Metro project, some upcoming projects in Qatar

*Summarizing major infra projects in Qatar*

Brief description of each project given in below link

Upcoming Projects In Qatar | Latest Projects In Qatar, Major Projects in Qatar, Qatar Projects, Oil & Gas Projects in Qatar, Qatar Construction Projects, Top Ten Projects - infoqat.com (Some are in cold storage for now)

*$140bn infrastructure projects underway*


27
February
2013

Qatar plans to spend an average of over 10% of its national output annually on building infrastructure as it prepares to host the soccer World Cup in 2022. Here is a look at its major projects: 

INTEGRATED RAIL PROJECT 
This features a more than 300km rail system, including a metro network within Doha as well as high-speed passenger lines, a light rail system at Lusail City and a 195km freight line linking Mesaieed port to the industrial city of Ras Laffan; eventually, the project will be linked to a planned rail network across Gulf Co-operation Council countries. The second phase of the project will include a 150km high-speed line to Bahrain. 
Completion date: The first of the metro’s four lines is to be operational in 2019. 
Cost: $36bn. 

NEW DOHA PORT 
A seaport with capacity of 2mn 20-foot equivalent units (TEUs) will be built at Mesaieed, which will be expanded to allow additional capacity in the second and third phases of the project. 
Completion date: 2016 for the first phase. The second and third phases will be completed after 2022. 
Cost: $7.4bn. 

HAMAD INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT 
Qatar’s new airport will feature two of the longest runways in the world and a 510,000sq m passenger terminal. 
Completion date: The airport will receive its first passengers on April 1; it will be fully operational in the second half of this year, with the final phase to be completed by 2015. 
Cost: $17.5bn. 

LUSAIL CITY 
One of the Gulf’s largest real estate developments, Lusail will cover 38sq km and house up to 200,000 people. It will contain residential areas, commercial districts including the $275mn Marina Mall project, 22 hotels, four islands and two golf courses. It will feature the 80,000-seat Lusail Stadium, where the championship match of the 2022 World Cup soccer tournament will be played. 

Completion date: 2020. 
Cost: $45bn. 

STADIUMS 
The country will build nine stadiums and renovate three existing facilities. 
Completion date: Varying from 2015 to 2019. 
Cost: $4bn. 

HIGHWAY PROGRAMME 
The Doha Expressway system will consist of 280km of dual four-lane roads. The 12km Lusail Expressway will connect Doha to Lusail City. The country is also building a 7.5km highway linking Doha and Dukhan. 
Completion date: 2016. 
Cost: $8.1bn. 

ROADS AND DRAINAGE 
Qatar plans to build approximately 150km of roads and drainage systems. 
Completion date: 2016. 
Cost: $14.6bn. 

IDRIS 
Sewage infrastructure project. 
Completion date: 2018. 
Cost: $2.5bn. 

MSHEIREB 
A real estate project that will restore 750,000sq m of downtown Doha, the project will contain residential, retail and cultural areas as well as four hotels, all built in a style reminiscent of traditional Qatari architecture. 
Completion date: 2016. 
Cost: $6.4bn. 

AL-WAAB CITY 
A mixed-use project that will contain residential, retail and commercial facilities plus a hotel. 
Completion date: 2015. 
Cost: $2bn. 

DOHA FESTIVAL CITY 
A shopping mall and entertainment park. 
Completion date: 2016. 
Cost: $1.6bn.

$140bn infrastructure projects underway




LUSAIL CITY PROJECT 90-95 Percent completed ( A new coastal city)

Qatar’s Lusail City to be fully ready end-2014 - Emirates 24/7

http://www.lusail.com/English/Media/Photo-Gallery/Pages/main-Category.aspx


*Barwa Commercial Avenue. ( 8 KM commercial market. Completed in 2013. Now shops are being given on rent, new stores are being opened)*

*Barwa Commercial Avenue’s first outlets set to open this year*

*Barwa Commercial Avenue’s first outlets set to open this ye..*










Project cost: 2 billion dollar ( The Peninsula Qatar - Construction of QR7bn Barwa Commercial Avenue on track )






*Qatar FIFA 2022 stadium status ( ambiguity,confusion,delays yet construction is moving ahead )*

Qatar Cuts Number of World Cup Soccer Stadiums as Costs Rise By Zainab Fattah and Robert Tuttle Apr 21, 2014

Qatar Cuts Number of World Cup Soccer Stadiums as Costs Rise - Bloomberg

Fifa World Cup 2022 stadiums


*Qatar Bahrain Causeway Project ( in cold storage for now)*

Bahrain and Qatar set to resume talks on building 40-km bridge (October 2013)

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/bus...to-resume-talks-on-building-40-km-bridge.html








*Sharq Crossing-Doha Bay crossing (sensational tunnel-and-bridge sea link)*


*Sharq Crossing construction to commence in 2015 (Updated)* 

Complete In Depth report

Sharq Crossing construction to commence in 2015 (Updated) - Doha News ( click link to read)


(Sharq Crossing is a marquee program in Qatar’s ambitious development plans ahead of the 2022 FIFA World Cup. The project will traverse Doha Bay and will comprise bridge sections interconnected by an immersed tube tunnel to create a new passageway beneath the waters of Doha Bay. Completion of the system is required by 2020 to support the run-up to the World Cup event

Fluor Corporation has been awarded a $185m contract with Qatar’s Public Works Authority (Ashghal) to provide program management and construction supervision services for the $5bn Sharq Crossing program – previously known as the Doha Bay Crossing program)













And for all the major road construction, overhauling, education related developments, New doha Port project and associated things would be found here


Qatar Infrastructure Thread - Page 80 - SkyscraperCity (*Qatar Infrastructure Thread)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

GCC has vast investment opportunities in Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh along with all over African countries in minerals, industrial and power sector along with Agriculture as well.


----------



## random123

Why not invest in Pakistan, Yemen, North and Central Africa along with South East Asian countries...


----------



## Al Bhatti

*May 25, 2014

From Kuwait to Oman – no border posts

Passengers will have to be prepared before boarding, and have the required visa at hand, much like when travelling by train
*
Travelling by train will be like travelling by airplane once the GCC Railway is completed and operative, said representatives of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC).

The member states are cooperating and working towards open access between the countries when the anticipated railway crosses through the borders, therefore omitting the border posts, elaborated Ramiz Al Assar, World Bank resident adviser of the GCC Secretariat-General.






“It will be like traveling by train. If you get on board in Kuwait and get off in Oman, you will go through the border procedures in Oman,” added Ibrahim Al Sabti, Director of Transportation Department of the GCC Secretariat-General.

Procedures that normally take place at the physical border will be omitted from the trip, as to guarantee a smooth travel. “If the train had to stop at every border and go through the border procedures, this may take four hours every time and that is not convenient. In this way, only people getting off will go through the border procedures of a country,” explained Al Assar.

The GCC representatives spoke about the rail network in length at the Arabian World Construction Summit that was held by Meed in Dubai last week.

The omitting of border posts does not mean leniency in visa requirements, they informed. Passengers will have to be prepared before boarding, and have the required visa at hand, much like when travelling by train.






As soon as 2018, travelling by train through the six Gulf countries will become a reality, as the GCC Railway project is mandated to be completed in the beginning of that year, according to Al Assar. The railway will form a link between Oman, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Qatar, and Kuwait on a 2177km-long track carrying freight as well as passenger trains.

Currently, the first freight trains are running on a trial basis on a 150-km route between Ruwais and Habsan in the UAE, a route which is soon to be opened as the first operative part of the railway.

Etihad Railway, the authority responsible for the network in the UAE revealed earlier that it had secured the connection to Jebel Ali Port in Dubai, and that the railway would connect to neighbouring countries Saudi Arabia and Oman early-2017. In the final stage of the project the rail network in the UAE will connect to the Northern Emirates of Sharjah, Ras Al Khaimah and Fujairah.

*Possible extensions*

Further, possible extensions are under review as we speak. In 2010, the extension of the railway to Yemen was approved and Oman is currently looking at the options,” explained Al Assar, elaborating that the railway could be drawn to Salalah on a side track.






A feasibility and engineering study is carried out to realise the proposed new causeway to link Saudi Arabia and Bahrain with the GCC Railway, a link which would form an important contribution to the rail network, he added.

Regionally, plans to link the existing rail network of the Mashreq (eastern) and the Maghreb (western) region of the Middle East are under discussion, with possible links between Kuwait and Iraq, and Saudi Arabia and Jordan.






In an update of the latest developments, Al Assar said that Saudi Arabia has commenced the construction of about 200 km, and tendered the Detailed Engineering Design (DED) for the rest of the GCC Railway (450 km), while the UAE is about to award another 150 km of rail network. Oman and Qatar have awarded the Building and Design (DB) contracts, and Bahrain is expected to take steps this year.

In all likelihood, the GCC Railway Authority will be formed in 2015, which will to ensure successful implementation of the GCC Railway.

From Kuwait to Oman – no border posts - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

20 August 2014

*



*
Khalifa Port in Abu Dhabi. The UAE’s non-oil trade in terms of weight reached around 40.7 million tonnes in the first quarter.
*
UAE's non-oil trade hits Dh256 billion*

*Momentum driven by strong performance across all economic sectors in UAE *

The UAE’s non-oil trade reached Dh256 billion in the first quarter of 2014, reflecting the continuous momentum of the country’s non-oil foreign trade in 2013, driven by stronger performance in all economic sectors and the country’s more advanced position on many global indices, preliminary data of the Federal Customs Authority, or FCA, showed on Tuesday.

“The FCA’s statistics show that imports accounted for 65 per cent, or Dh166.4 billion, of the non-oil trade in the first quarter, while exports accounted for 11.8 per cent, or Dh30.2 billion, and re-exports that represented 23.2 per cent, or Dh59.4 billion of non-oil trade,” the FCA said in a Press release affirming that the UAE has continued to enhance its prime position on the world trade map and enhance the role it plays in facilitating trade across the world in the first quarter of this year.

The UAE’s non-oil trade in terms of weight reached approximately 40.7 million tonnes in the first quarter of 2014, of which imports accounted for 15.5 million tonnes, exports 22.7 million tonnes and re-exports 2.5 million tonnes.

The FCA said the first-quarter statistics represent a significant launchpad for the UAE’s trade balance with other countries, after the foreign trade indices returned last year to the normal levels of pre-global financial crisis era that hit the world hard in 2008. The country’s federal customs regulator added that the non-oil trade in 2013 saw relative steady growth rates throughout the year, which in turn mirrors the sound economic and trade policies of the UAE.

In the first quarter of 2014, the Asia-Pacific and Australia region maintained its leading position among the UAE’s trade partners in terms of non-oil trade, accounting for 43 per cent, or Dh106 billion of total direct trade volume.

The remaining regions maintained their relative weight in terms of total trade during the first quarter, as Europe took the second position contributing 27 per cent, or Dh67.2 billion, to total trade, followed by the Mena region with 14 per cent, or Dh35.1 billion.

The US and Caribbean ranked fourth with 10 per cent of the total non-oil trade, or Dh24.1 billion, followed by West and Central Africa (four per cent, or Dh9.4 billion) and East and South Africa (three per cent, or Dh7 billion).

Based on the FCA figures, the value of non-oil trade between UAE and the GCC reached Dh22.9 billion in the first quarter, of which GCC imports accounted for Dh7.4 billion, while exports and re-exports represented Dh7.7 billion each.
GCC countries maintained their relatively flat positions among trade partners of the UAE, with Saudi Arabia on top.

The total value of UAE-Saudi non-oil trade recorded Dh8.3 billion, accounting for 36.2 per cent of total trade with GCC countries. Oman came second with Dh6 billion (26.4 per cent), followed by Kuwait and Qatar with Dh3.2 billion (14 per cent) each, and Bahrain with Dh2.2 billion (9.4 per cent).
Non-oil trade with Arab countries hit Dh35.9 billion in the first quarter, to which imports contributed Dh11.9 billion, exports and re-exports Dh11.7 billion and Dh12.3 billion, respectively.
The FCA said gold, motor vehicles, diamond, jewels and jewellery, telephone sets, *aerial and space vehicles*, data processing devices, pure copper and copper mixes were on top of the UAE’s imports in the first quarter.

Gold, jewels and jewellery, ethylene polymers, crude aluminium, copper wires, petroleum oils and processed mineral oils, iron scrap, sugar cane or sugar beet came at the first place in the list of exports.

Top re-exports in the said period were diamonds, jewels and jewellery, motor vehicles, mobile sets, reciprocating engines, data processing devices, magnetic and optical readers and transport trucks.

“The UAE is keen on facilitating world trade and removing customs and non-customs hiccups before mutual trade with peers worldwide. This in turn would cement bilateral international relations, contribute to meeting national expectations and consumer growing demand while the UAE seeks to protect the society from illegal trade practices and maintain the economic interest of the business sector locally and overseas,” the FCA said.

https://defence.pk/threads/uaes-1st-quarter-2014-non-oil-trade-dh256-billion.329822/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

ABU DHABI // More than 55 per cent of Abu Dhabi’s first nuclear reactor at Barakah, in the Western Region, is complete, said the Emirates Nuclear Energy Corporation.







The government body released exclusive video footage to The National showing the work completed so far.

International nuclear energy experts have called the work carried out at Barakah impressive in both quality and safety.

“On-time and on-budget advancement of the construction work in the Barakah nuclear plant is yet another successful milestone of the UAE’s well-thought plans,” said Hamad Alkaabi, the UAE ambassador to the International Atomic Energy Agency.

“After more than five years since the start-up of the UAE programme it is quite an achievement for the UAE, and the global nuclear sector, to be able to advance to such a stage in a steady and quality manner.”

Last November, Kristine Svinicki of the US Nuclear Regulatory Commission toured the site where the country’s first nuclear plants were being built.

“The UAE indeed has an inspiring story to tell about their nuclear energy project,” Ms Svinicki said at the time. “It truly makes it a model for other nations to follow.”

Fahad Al Qahtani, Enec’s External Communications Director, said the body was hoping to pour concrete for Unit 4 next year, pending regulatory approval.

“2016 would also be the arrival and installation of the first fuel load,” said Mr Al Qahtani. “We are happy and proud that it is happening and it is on schedule.”

Construction of Barakah Unit 2 is under way, with an entry into commercial operation scheduled in 2018.

Enec plans to apply for an operating licence for the first two reactors in 2017.

With four plants operational by 2020, nuclear energy is expected to deliver up to a quarter of the UAE’s electricity needs, saving up to 12 million tonnes of greenhouse gas emissions a year.



Read more: More than 55 per cent of Abu Dhabiâs Unit 1 nuclear power plant complete | The National
Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook


Source: More than 55 per cent of Abu Dhabi’s Unit 1 nuclear power plant complete

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> ABU DHABI // More than 55 per cent of Abu Dhabi’s first nuclear reactor at Barakah, in the Western Region, is complete, said the Emirates Nuclear Energy Corporation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government body released exclusive video footage to The National showing the work completed so far.
> 
> International nuclear energy experts have called the work carried out at Barakah impressive in both quality and safety.
> 
> “On-time and on-budget advancement of the construction work in the Barakah nuclear plant is yet another successful milestone of the UAE’s well-thought plans,” said Hamad Alkaabi, the UAE ambassador to the International Atomic Energy Agency.
> 
> “After more than five years since the start-up of the UAE programme it is quite an achievement for the UAE, and the global nuclear sector, to be able to advance to such a stage in a steady and quality manner.”
> 
> Last November, Kristine Svinicki of the US Nuclear Regulatory Commission toured the site where the country’s first nuclear plants were being built.
> 
> “The UAE indeed has an inspiring story to tell about their nuclear energy project,” Ms Svinicki said at the time. “It truly makes it a model for other nations to follow.”
> 
> Fahad Al Qahtani, Enec’s External Communications Director, said the body was hoping to pour concrete for Unit 4 next year, pending regulatory approval.
> 
> “2016 would also be the arrival and installation of the first fuel load,” said Mr Al Qahtani. “We are happy and proud that it is happening and it is on schedule.”
> 
> Construction of Barakah Unit 2 is under way, with an entry into commercial operation scheduled in 2018.
> 
> Enec plans to apply for an operating licence for the first two reactors in 2017.
> 
> With four plants operational by 2020, nuclear energy is expected to deliver up to a quarter of the UAE’s electricity needs, saving up to 12 million tonnes of greenhouse gas emissions a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: More than 55 per cent of Abu Dhabiâs Unit 1 nuclear power plant complete | The National
> Follow us: @TheNationalUAE on Twitter | thenational.ae on Facebook
> 
> 
> Source: More than 55 per cent of Abu Dhabi’s Unit 1 nuclear power plant complete




Who's building the reactor ?


----------



## Al Bhatti

Aeronaut said:


> Who's building the reactor ?



South Korean company.

Related threads:

UAE Nuclear Regulator invites Public to Comment on Nuclear Facilities Guide

UAE compliance with non-proliferation of nuclear weapons treaty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> Who's building the reactor ?



Korea Electric Power Co. in conjunction with Samsung, Hyundai and Westinghouse Electric Co.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

September 3, 2014





The UAE's performance in the Global Competitiveness Report.



*UAE 12th most competitive nation in 2014*

Country advancing dramatically across development indicators, Shaikh Mohammad says

The World Economic Forum (WEF) named the United Arab Emirates the 12th most competitive nation globally for 2014-2015, *a jump of seven ranks from last year*.


That ranking puts it *ahead of countries such as Canada, Denmark and South Korea*. The nation also leads all the Middle East and North African (MENA) countries.

The UAE ranks first for the absence of inflation and the absence of organised crime globally, second for the effectiveness of government spending and third in terms of absence of government bureaucracy. It also rated as having the third best infrastructure in the world.


*Indicators*


According to the report, the UAE has made a remarkable progress in 78 sub-indicators during just one year.

His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, UAE Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai, said in a statement: “The UAE, under the leadership of His Highness Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, is advancing steadily and dramatically across development indicators, reflecting the areas where our economy is progressing ... notably, security and stability indicators are among the best in the world... and the welfare of our citizens is our first priority.”


Shaikh Mohammad also added that the UAE government is constantly monitoring these global indicators issued by reputable international organisations. “Retreating is not an option in our government.”

Despite the many challenges facing our region, our main focus has been, and will remain on progressing in our nation, and developing our economy for the on-going welfare of our citizens. Our message to those around us is that the key to true stability lies in the creation of real development,” he said.

He commented that the UAE has progressed in several areas because of the hard work of federal and local teams who are working as one, equipped with a vision that extends to the year 2021.


”Our agendas and sector strategies change continuously as our ambitions keep growing,” he said.

*Teamwork*


Reem Bint Ibrahim Al Hashimy, Minister of State, and Chairwoman of the Emirates Competitiveness Council (ECC), commended the efforts made by federal and local government organisations to step up performance of the UAE’s competitiveness.


Al Hashimy said efforts by different government teams led to the significant improvement in results of competitiveness indicators, with quality of the country’s public institutions climbing four ranks from last year to become the 7th globally.

“This report is an international testimony to the UAE’s global lead and position among the world’s most advanced and innovative countries and this achievement could have not been achieved without the vision of our leadership who aspires to realise the ultimate goal of the UAE Vision 2021 of making UAE the best country in the world by 2021,” she said.

She added, saying: “I thank all individual and organisations who contributed in supporting UAE’s competitiveness, as well as the teams in different government institutions. All government institutions deserve to be commended for working together to achieve this remarkable result.”

*More challenges*


Abdullah Lootah, ECC Secretary General, said the surge in the country’s ranking year by year comes with more challenges to maintain this lead.

“We have a lot to do in holding this top position and in doing better. We will step up our efforts and work with the concerned institutions to ensure that the UAE remains in the top all the time,” he added.

Rankings of competitiveness in the Global Competitiveness Report (GCR) are determined by two main factors: the Executive Opinion Survey and the data measuring performance of countries in vital areas such as healthcare, education, market size, patents, research and innovation programmes.

Lootah underlined the important role of the private sector in improving the country’s competitiveness rankings.

The ECC maintains a constant interaction with national and international companies, chambers and business councils in the UAE such as the British and French business councils.

*Comprehensive assessment*


The GCR assesses the competitiveness landscape of different world economies, providing insight into the drivers of their productivity and prosperity.


The report series remains the most comprehensive assessment of national competitiveness worldwide.


In the WEF report, the UAE also was ranked second globally for government procurement of advanced technology, for the effectiveness of government spending, and for the impact of taxes on investment and the lack of trade barriers. It also ranks second for the quality of its infrastructure in the aviation sector.


The UAE ranked third globally on indicators such as citizens’ confidence in government and leadership, the absence of government bureaucracy, the quality of ports, efficiency of customs procedures and attracting technology through foreign direct investment.


 Significantly, for the knowledge economy, *UAE ranked 3rd globally for attracting professional talent*.


The UAE showed significant success in all overarching pillars of the report, over the last year. It ranked 2nd, up from 4th, in Basic Requirements which measures the readiness of regulations and institutions, infrastructure, health and primary education.


In Efficiency Enhancers, which evaluates the efficiency and effectiveness of higher education systems, labour market, financial market and technological readiness, the UAE ranked 14th globally, up from 20th. It also moved up to 21st from 24th in Innovation and Sophistication.


The GCR assesses 144 countries on their ability to provide high levels of prosperity and welfare to its citizens, along a series of performance indicators which evaluates the country’s ability to provide suitable infrastructure for investments.

UAE 12th most competitive nation in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Some more facts:

Under a subcategory of institutions, the UAE ranks 1st in the world for absence of organised crime and almost as highly for public trust in politicians (3rd), burden of regulation (3rd), and reliability of police (7th).

In a country where so much infrastructure development has taken place, it comes as little surprise to learn the UAE is ranked first for the quality of its road network, second for its airports and third for its ports.

------

September 3, 2014

*UAE surges up league of world economies*

The UAE economy is the highest rated in the Arab world after it leapt seven places to 12th in a global competitiveness index of 144 countries.

The jump is by far the largest movement in the top 30 positions of the World Economic Forum’s annual Global Competitiveness Index, and leaves the UAE sandwiched between Nordic powerhouses Denmark and Norway and breathing down the necks of Sweden and the UK. 

The rapid climb shows how far the UAE has come since the low point of the global financial crisis of 2007-09, when it languished in 37th position. 

The top 10 positions in the latest listings, published on Wednesday, are occupied by advanced western economies and three Asian tigers. 

Switzerland, home of the WEF, tops the ranking for the sixth consecutive year, with Singapore in second place for the fourth time running and the US creeping back up to the third slot as it recovers from the financial crisis that sent it down the rankings in 2009. 

The other top 10 positions go to Finland, Germany, Japan, Hong Kong, the Netherlands, the UK and Sweden. 

The other five members of the GCC have not fared as well as the UAE. Since last year, Qatar has fallen three places to 16th and Saudi Arabia four places to 24, Kuwait is down four to 40th, Bahrain slips one spot to 44th and Oman is down 13 places to 46th.

The next nearest Arab state is Jordan, in 64th, followed by Morocco (72), Algeria (79),  Tunisia (87), Egypt (119), Libya (126) and Yemen (142).

India is in 71st position, falling 11 places since last year, and Iran is down one spot to 83rd.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, the Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai, said the UAE’s surge up the league table was a tribute to federal and local teams working as one for the country’s progress.

“Despite the many challenges facing our region, our main focus has been, and will remain, on progress in our nation and developing our economy for the welfare of our citizens. Our message to those around us is that the key to true stability lies in the creation of real development.”

The WEF defines competitiveness as the “institutions, policies, and factors that determine the level of productivity”, and measures the competitiveness of 144 countries against a dozen “pillars”. These include the quality of its institutions, infrastructure, health care and primary education, the efficiency of its labour market and its technological readiness, business sophistication and level of innovation.

To measure these pillars, the index uses statistical data such as school enrolment rates, government debt, budget deficit and life expectancy, drawn from sources including internationally recognised agencies, such as the United Nations agency, the International Monetary Fund and the World Health Organisation.

To produce its report, the WEF works with national partner organisations around the world. In the UAE they include the Department of Economic Development in Abu Dhabi, the Dubai Competitiveness Office, Zayed University and the Emirates Competitiveness Council.

This year’s report is published at a time when “the global economy seems to be finally leaving behind the worst and longest-lasting financial and economic crisis of the last 80 years”, Espen Barth Eide, managing director of the WEF, writes in his preface.

However, he cautions, “this resurgence is moving at a less decisive pace than it has after previous downturns and heightened risks looming on the horizon could derail the global recovery”.

To guard against this, policymakers and leaders of business and civil society must recognise “the need for economic growth to be balanced by providing opportunities and benefits for all segments of the population and by being respectful of the environment”.

Set up in 1971 as a not-for-profit foundation with headquarters in Geneva, the WEF is an independent international institution “dedicated to improving the state of the world through public-private cooperation”.

It is best known for its annual meeting in Davos, which gathers political, business, academic and other leaders of society “in collaborative efforts to shape global, regional and industry agendas and define challenges, solutions and actions”.

From November 9 to 11 Dubai will host the Summit on the Global Agenda, which brings together “thought leaders” from the WEF’s Network of Global Agenda Councils, comprising experts from business, academia, government and civil society.

UAE 12th most competitive nation in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

September 8, 2014

*Developed countries ‘envious’ of GCC economies*
Crucial need to invest in young people, education, training

The Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries are in a “very enviable position in comparison with most economies”, Bahrain’s transportation minister has said.

“Developed countries across the world are dealing with a number of acute challenges such as depressed demand, low inflation; household deleveraging, public deficits and secular stagnation,” Kamal Ahmad said. “At the same time, many emerging markets have had to worry about the possible impact of tightening monetary policy in the US or about domestic credit bubbles. In the GCC, by contrast, we have arguably the strongest fundamentals of any region in the world. We have strong, resilient economic growth, sustainable public finances and household balance sheets, current account surpluses, strong government revenues from hydrocarbons and bright prospects for future growth as those revenues are invested in projects aimed at spurring economic diversification,” he said.

The minister, who is also acting chief executive of the Bahrain Economic Development Board (EDB), was delivering the keynote address at the opening session of the Business Opportunity and Political Risk in the Gulf and Middle East conference in Bahrain.

He attributed the GCC’s privileged position to a strong oil price and to the hard work of reform.

“Everyone is aware of how hard these reforms can be to put in place and make effective. Acting in response to a crisis is one thing, but putting in place difficult policies that sacrifice some short-term advantages or upset some domestic constituencies in order to secure prosperity in 20 years’ time is a very different matter,” he said.

“Of course, the Gulf has long been blessed with resources — but the reforms that we have made have meant that we are now making better use of them than we did in the past. More and more revenues have been invested domestically in sectors that are characterised by increasing productivity and that have helped to create quality jobs for GCC citizens. We have also taken steps to invest in infrastructure that has made the region a key point on global trade routes and creates a strong foundation for regional integration.”

However, while hydrocarbons are still important to the GCC economy, other sectors such as logistics, petrochemicals, professional services, tourism and others are playing an increasingly central role in supporting economic growth, he added.

“We have moved from bringing in international firms to export our oil, to building a local role in the hydrocarbon industry and utilising our resources to develop downstream industries such as aluminium, plastics and petrochemicals. Likewise, the wealth that oil and gas generates is increasingly being invested in the local economy through institutions based here in the region, staffed more and more by highly skilled locals. Increasingly, we are transforming wealth below the ground into sustainable industries, such as manufacturing and financial services, and a highly skilled population.”

The minister said that while there was “good” reason to be positive about the current state of the GCC economy, the challenge is to ensure that “the current prosperity is not something that will be seen in 30 years as a short-lived golden age”.

“After all, oil will not last forever — we need to make sure that we develop economies that are able to thrive in the post-oil era. As the population continues to expand there will continue to be a growing, number of young people coming into the workforce,” he said.

Investing in young people who make up 50 per cent of the population and in education are a necessity, he added.

“As well as giving people an education, we also need to encourage the right attitude. If our children leave school thinking that all they need to do is to wait for the government to give them a job, then we have failed them. Our goal must be a productive, innovative economy that generates ideas, products, and services locally and sells them to other markets. The purpose of economic growth should be to create high quality jobs and opportunities for people in the region — to allow them to share in the nation’s prosperity and to ensure that that growth is sustainable in the long term,” he said.

Developed countries ‘envious’ of GCC economies

------------------------------------

September 6, 2014





KIng Abdullah receives King Hamad King Abdullah receiving King Hamad in Jeddah

*Bahrain and Saudi Arabia announce new causeway*
Second terrestrial link between two kingdoms to boost GCC relations, cooperation

A new terrestrial link connecting Bahrain with Saudi Arabia will be called “King Hamad Causeway”.

“The Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah Bin Abdul Aziz has endorsed the project to construct a second causeway that will link the Kingdom of Bahrain with the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia,” Bahrain News Agency (BNA) reported late on Friday. “King Abdullah’s endorsement of the causeway was announced during his meeting with His Majesty King Hamad Bin Eisa Al Khalifa in Jeddah. King Hamad expressed his thanks and gratitude to King Abdullah for his generous initiative and his strong support to the consolidation of relations between the countries of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC).”

The new terrestrial link is expected to consolidate economic, social and cultural relations and cooperation between the GCC countries, the official news agency added.

Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates formed their loose alliance in 1981 in the UAE capital Abu Dhabi.

Bahrain and Saudi Arabia have been connected by the King Fahd Causeway since November 1986.

The 25-kilometre causeway, the longest in the Arab world, was opened by the late King Fahd Bin Abdul Aziz of Saudi Arabia and the late Emir Shaikh Eisa Bin Salman Al Khalifa of Bahrain. It is today one of the busiest traffic areas between Arab countries.

Drivers who use the causeway pay a two Bahraini dinars (Dh19.2) or 20 Saudi riyals (Dh19.5) fee, but no charges are imposed on passengers, regardless of their numbers.

Authorities in Bahrain and Saudi Arabia have recently issued statements about increasing the number of lanes for cars, buses and trucks to help deal with traffic congestion, particularly during the weekends and holidays.

Several Saudis and Saudi Arabia-based foreigners who work or study in Bahrain commute daily while a large number of Bahrain-based expatriates and Bahrainis use the causeway daily to go to their work or universities.

The causeway is also used by trucks, mainly from Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and the UAE, heading towards Bahrain to deliver or load products.

Queues of long vehicles are often seen at the entrance or exit of the causeway.

According to official figures, 40,000 people a day use the terrestrial link between the two kingdoms.

In March, 770,672 people used the causeway during the 10-day break in Saudi schools, Mualla Al Otaibi, the spokesperson for the passports department in the Eastern Province of Saudi Arabia, said.

In December, Saudi Arabia’s National Anti-Corruption Commission (Nazaha) in a searing report said that a probe it had conducted revealed that the absence of traffic patrols, especially at peak hours, was among the major reasons for delays suffered by drivers and passengers as they attempted to use the causeway.

However, the traffic police rejected the findings, saying that they had “nothing to do with the congestion at the causeway” and that “the passports department was in charge of the matter”.

Bahrain also has plans to build a causeway with neighbouring Qatar. Negotiations on “Love Bridge” began in 2009 but were suspended soon after. According to Al Arabiya, negotiations resumed again in late 2013.

https://defence.pk/threads/bahrain-and-saudi-arabia-announce-new-causeway.332941/

---------------------

September 7, 2014

*King Hamad Causeway to be used by trains, vehicles*
Business community welcomes new terrestrial link as a boost for Gulf relations

The King Hamad Causeway to be built between Bahrain and Saudi Arabia will be used by passenger trains, freight trains and vehicles.

The separate train connections will be part of the wider Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) 2,170-km railway network, the minister of transportation Kamal Ahmad said.

The new causeway, expected to be 25 kilometres long, will run in parallel with the existing King Fahd Causeway, the only terrestrial link between the two kingdoms, which opened in November 1986. Vehicles carrying millions of passengers as well as trucks have been using the busy causeway over the years, with a daily average of 40,000 people.

The construction of the new causeway was announced during a meeting between King Hamad Bin Eisa Al Khalifa and the Saudi monarch King Abdullah Bin Abdul Aziz late on Friday in the Red Sea port city of Jeddah.

Initial estimations believe that the King Hamad Causeway will take about four years to complete, but the business community in Bahrain has welcomed the project as a much-needed boost to the local and Gulf economies.

Several businessmen said that it would reinvigorate trade and commercial exchanges between the two kingdoms and other countries in the region and beyond.

“It was a most pleasant surprise and we are confident that the new causeway would consolidate commercial, economic and social relations between Bahrain and Saudi Arabia,” Abdul Rahman Fakhroo, a businessman, said. “It will eliminate the crises and problems on the King Fahd Causeway because of its limited capacity. We are really pleased, but we also look forward to plans and designs that anticipate huge developments in the distant future, and not just within five or ten years,” he said.

Businessman Kadhem Al Saeed insisted on the significance of the railway link.

“The railway movement of products has become an urgent necessity, particularly as the region witnesses fast developing rates of commercial activities, urbanism and demography,” he said.

Yousuf Al Mesh’al said that Bahrain and Saudi Arabia as well as the other countries would benefit from the construction of a new terrestrial link.

“It will greatly help with economic integration in several areas,” he said. “The Bahraini market, much smaller than the Saudi’s, will benefit greatly while Saudi Arabia will benefit from the know-how of Bahrainis who can commute every day between the two countries without putting pressure on housing or health services in the Saudi kingdom, for instance,” he said.

https://defence.pk/threads/bahrain-and-saudi-arabia-announce-new-causeway.332941/


----------



## Al Bhatti

September 16, 2014

*Two nuclear reactors to be built in UAE*
Federal Nuclear Regulation Authority authorises Emirates Nuclear Energy Corp to build two more nuclear power reactors at Barakah site

The Federal Authority for Nuclear Regulation (FANR) of the UAE has authorised the Emirates Nuclear Energy Corporation (Enec) to begin building two additional nuclear power reactors at the Barakah site in the Western Region of Abu Dhabi emirate.

The licence for the construction of units three and four of the Barakah Nuclear Facility and related regulated activities was approved by the FANR Board of Management at its meeting on Monday. The licence authorises Enec to construct two additional Korean-designed, advanced pressurised water reactors of the type known as the APR1400, each capable of producing 1,400 megawatts of electricity.

FANR granted a construction licence for units one and two at the Barakah site in July 2012; that licence was the first provided to a “newcomer” country in 31 years to authorise the construction of its first nuclear power plant since China did so in 1981.

The licence permits Enec to construct the reactors but Enec must apply for a separate operating licence before it can begin to operate them. Enec is expected to submit an application in 2015 for a licence to operate units 1 and 2.

“The latest licence approval illustrates the significant progress the United Arab Emirates has achieved in its nuclear energy programme,” said Dr Ahmad Al Mazroui, Chairman of the FANR Board of Management.

The granting of the units 3 and 4 construction licence followed an intensive *18-month review by about 200 FANR and other technical experts*. They examined all relevant safety factors including the adequacy of the reactor site, the design of the facility, the safety analysis, management systems and quality assurance for construction, radiation safety measures, physical protection and safeguards.

*Furthermore, the review incorporated lessons learnt from the March 2011 accident at Japan’s Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power station.* Throughout its review, FANR has benefited from its close collaboration with both the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) and nuclear regulatory officials in the Republic of Korea.

“The FANR team is dedicated to ensuring that nuclear energy in the UAE is pursued safely, securely and peacefully,” said FANR’s Director General Dr William D. Travers. “In addition to our detailed review of Enec’s operating licence application, FANR will continue to closely monitor construction at the Barakah site, and will verify that all rules and regulations are followed before it grants any authorisation to Enec to commence operations.”

UAE Nuclear Regulator invites Public to Comment on Nuclear Facilities Guide


----------



## Al Bhatti

September 25, 2014

*UAE GDP set to cross Dh2 trillion by 2019: Al Mansouri*
*Economy minister invites US businesses to invest in Expo 2020 opportunities*

The UAE GDP is expected to cross Dh2 trillion by 2019, said Sultan bin Saeed Al Mansouri, Minister of Economy, quoting statistics of the International Monetary Fund.

He said that the UAE GDP reached Dh1.4 trillion last year, up by 4 per cent.

Al Mansouri led a UAE delegation to the US where the group had a series of meetings in Washington and other cities.

The meetings of Al Mansouri and the delegation focused on boosting cooperation in the areas of innovation, technology, renewable energy, industry, knowledge economy, and benefiting from the US expertise in respective areas.

Al Mansouri stressed keenness of the UAE on strengthening cooperation ties with the US in the areas of innovation and technology so as to upgrade performance of vital sectors in the UAE and increase their competitiveness to contribute to the sustainable development.

In a gathering held to introduce both Emirati and American businesspersons and investors to potential business opportunities in the two countries, President of US-UAE Business Council said a number of US companies have selected the UAE to be their base in the Middle East given investment opportunities and exemplary business environment provided by the UAE. Over 300 personalities representing Emirati and American companies attended the gathering.

Al Mansouri said the hosting of Expo 2020 in Dubai "is an exemplary opportunity for the US companies in the UAE", noting that the hosting of the event in Dubai indicates the progress being experienced by the UAE.

Al Mansouri met a number of US officials during the visit.

UAE GDP set to cross Dh2 trillion by 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

September 22, 2014

*UAE-US trade relations to grow stronger: Al Mansouri*

Bilateral trade and investment relations between the UAE and the US have registered an upward trend and are poised for further exponential growth with the two countries keen to strengthen ties as lucrative and untapped opportunities continue to open, the UAE Minister of Economy, Sultan bin Saeed Al Mansouri has said.

The minister is leading a large high-profile UAE business delegation to the US for collaborative discussions with senior officials.

“We see diverse opportunities and avenues for bolstering cooperation between the two countries. The US and the UAE have a strong existing economic and commercial partnership. *Bilateral non-oil trade between our countries reached $26.9 billion in 2013, and the UAE continues to retain its lead among Mena-region countries as the largest export market for US goods and services,”* Al Mansouri said in a statement.

“The fifth US-UAE Economic Policy Dialogue held in Abu Dhabi in April 2014 paved the way for stronger commercial linkages to meet the potential of the future. Our current visit to the US will include collaborative talks to cement partnerships in key business areas such as energy, aviation, information technology and healthcare,” he said.

The UAE includes senior officials from the Ministry of Economy, Sharjah Investment and Development Authority (Shurooq), Dubai Internet City, Dubai Outsource Zone (DOZ), Dubai Exports (an agency of Dubai's Department of Economic Development), Sharjah Tatweer Forum, Mubadala Aerospace, Abu Dhabi Department of Economic Development, Abu Dhabi National Oil Company (ADNOC), Abu Dhabi Technology Development Committee (TDC), the Information and Communication Technology (ICT) Fund, as well as a number of the executives of private-sector companies.

The delegation’s visit to the US is expected to drive brisk investments on projects of mutual interest and enhance trade cooperation between the two countries at both the government and private level. As part of its US tour, the UAE delegation will visit Washington DC, Seattle, Palo Alto, Silicon Valley and Los Angeles.

Al Mansouri noted that the Ministry of Economy, in line with the vision of the UAE leadership, is keen to help shape a knowledge-based economy that adds significant value – *to the tune of at least 5 per cent – to the UAE’s GDP by 2021*.

“Given this priority, we are focused on nurturing ideas that will develop different economic sectors while improving our competitiveness at an international level. The US accounts for the world’s biggest global corporations and the strongest innovation and technology organizations. During our tour to the country, we will aim to forge strong partnerships that boost the UAE’s knowledge credentials,” Al Mansouri said.

“Our delegates will aim to learn from the different experiences across sectors and eventually look to establishing the UAE’s presence in the identified key growth areas."

According to the Ministry of Economy, the UAE's foreign trade grew at an average rate of 12.6 per cent during the last three years to reach more than $290 billion at the end of 2013.

Trade between the two countries helped create more than 200,000 jobs in the US in 200,000 as the UAE is the largest recipient of the US exports to the Middle East. In the meanwhile, the UAE’s direct investments to financial markets in the US and the American economy grew to more than $21 billion.

According to statistics from the Ministry of Economy, the UAE hosts more than 1,000 US companies, many of which have regional offices in the country. The UAE is also home to more than 60,000 US citizens.

UAE GDP set to cross Dh2 trillion by 2019

---------------------------------

September 24, 2014







*Pouring of concrete for unit 3 at Barakah nuclear plant begins*
Planned commencement of operation in 2017 on schedule

The Emirates Nuclear Energy Corporation (Enec) has achieved another milestone in the development and complex construction of the UAE’s first nuclear energy plant by pouring the safety concrete for the Reactor Containment Building for Unit 3.

This significant milestone follows the receipt of the Construction Licence from the Federal Authority of Nuclear Regulation (FANR). More than 1,954 cubic yards of concrete were poured during a concrete pouring ceremony attended by senior Enec and Kepco (Korea Electric Power Corporation) officials, a press release issued by Enec said on Wednesday.

This is the first safety concrete to be poured at Unit 3 and is the first stage in building the third reactor for the UAE’s nuclear programme. Preparation works have been carried out over a 12-month period to arrive at the stage where the concrete could be poured. This extensive preparation has included excavation works, lean-concrete to provide a base, waterproofing and reinforcing steel installation.

The safety concrete is the placement of the safety-related concrete that forms part of the lower basement structure of the reactor containment building. Concrete placements will be a regular and ongoing process after the first placement is completed.

Construction will now continue by concreting being completed in height increasing stages until the Reactor Containment Building wall will be installed. Construction of the reactor containment building will be completed over the next three years and Unit 3 is on track to enter commercial operations by 2019.

“The concrete pouring is yet another key accomplishment for Enec and the UAE’s peaceful nuclear energy programme,” said Mohammad Al Hammadi, CEO of Enec. “Enec is working hard to reach its construction targets on schedule and deliver safe, efficient and reliable nuclear energy to the UAE starting by 2017.”

“Just over a week ago, we received the approval from FANR to begin construction for Units 3 and 4 and were ready to commence the concrete pouring. As in all our operations, we are committed to ensuring that safety is a top priority in all the construction steps undertaken for the UAE’s nuclear energy plants.”

Following an 18-month rigorous review by the UAE Federal Authority for Nuclear Regulation (FANR) and a team of international nuclear energy experts, the regulator granted Enec approval last week to commence construction of units 3 and 4.

Unit one is already more than 57 per cent complete and due to connect to the grid in 2017. Construction of Unit two is also well under way and this unit is scheduled to enter commercial operation in 2018.

Once the four reactors are complete, the UAE’s nuclear programme will provide approximately 25 per cent of the UAE’s electricity needs, saving up to 12 million tonnes of greenhouse gas emissions each year.

UAE Nuclear Regulator invites Public to Comment on Nuclear Facilities Guide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

24 September 2014

*Studies complete on $3 billion alumina refinery*

*  GCC accounts for 3.75% of the world’s aluminium production * 

Feasibility studies have been completed for the establishment of an alumina refinery in Abu Dhabi, estimated to cost $3 billion, said the CEO and managing director of Emirates Global Aluminium, Abdulla Kalban.

The refinery will produce two million of alumina in the first phase and double its output to four million metric tonne in the second phase. The project will be operational by the end of 2017, Abdulla Kalban said.

Alumina, which is used to produce primary aluminium, is extracted from bauxite in the refining process. *Emirates Global Aluminium, is a largest industrial merger*, which was formed last year when the UAE’s Mubadala Development Company owned Emirates Aluminium or Emal and Dubai Aluminium or Dubal joined hands. *EGA has an enterprise value of $15 billion.*

Opening the 29th Metal Bulletin International conference in the capital on Tuesday, Suhail bin Mohammed Faraj Faris Al Mazrouei, Minister of Energy, said that the UAE has spent $10 billion on the aluminium industry in seven years, which reflects the confidence it has in the industry’s huge potential.

On the formation of world’s one of the largest aluminium company, EGA, the energy minister said it reflects the long-term strategy of the nation to diversify its oil-based economy and provide a secure, prosperous future for the youth; adding lasting and sustainable value. * By 2018, EGA’s contribution to the UAE’s GDP is forecasted to be approximately $6 billion*, the minister said.

The company already employs over 7,000 people, with an additional 2,000 jobs to be created by the end of this decade.

“And direct employment will not be the sole benefit of the investment, with the development of projects such as the Kizad industrial complex, the downstream aluminium cluster will also grow creating an estimated 25,000 jobs by 2020,” the minister said.

Emirates Global Aluminium’s two units currently produce 2.4 million tonnes of aluminium products per year.

The UAE accounts for about 50 per cent of the Gulf’s annual aluminium production of five million tonnes and is the world’s fourth largest producer of the metal, Kalban said.

The CEO and managing director of EGA predicted that Emirates Global Aluminium would boost its production by only about 200,000 tonnes over the next six years. The outlook for rising demand was solid, he said. In 2013, the aluminium industry in the GCC accounted for 3.75 per cent of the world’s aluminium production, which is set to grow to nine per cent in 2020, with the ambitious plans EGA has for the sector in the country.


“Global demand growth is forecast to sustain at about 5.8 per cent per year till 2020, so we are confident about demand.”

About 90 per cent of the UAE’s aluminium production is exported to 68 countries, he said.

Studies complete on $3 billion alumina refinery in UAE


----------



## Al Bhatti

17 November 2014





_The Big 5, Middle East Concrete and PMV Live exhibitions are set to open in Dubai today._
*
GCC construction deals seen at $195.7 this year*

*The total value of construction contracts awarded this year will soar to $195.7 billion, up from $159.87 billion in 2013, according to a report by Ventures Middle East. * 

With massive building and infrastructure spending driving the GCC’s construction boom, international and regional decision makers and industry leaders will converge on Dubai World Trade Centre this week to attend The Big 5, Middle East Concrete and PMV Live exhibitions which open today.

The total value of construction contracts awarded this year will soar to $195.7 billion, up from $159.87 billion in 2013, according to a report by Ventures Middle East.

“The Big 5 continues to be the leading event in the region for construction professionals and to drive innovation in the industry. With the construction sector back in the spotlight, this year’s event will be our most successful ever,” said Andy White, group event director of The Big 5. “The packed programme of free conferences, panel discussions and CPD certified workshops will deliver unique technical insight opportunities to all attendees.”

The Big 5, Middle East Concrete and PMV Live offer 55 CPD-certified and free-to-attend workshops, as well as 48 technical seminars. The two-day conference on sustainable design and construction will present eight Middle East project showcases directly from the appointed project architects, developers and contractors themselves.

To create awareness of new building solutions available in the Middle East, the show has launched the brand-new feature called The Innovation Trail. The trail will highlight over 40 cutting-edge products with cost and time savings features.

The 2014 editions of The Big 5, Middle East Concrete and PMV Live will welcome more than 2,700 exhibitors from 60 countries. Compared to 2013, 25 per cent of new exhibitors will be present across the three shows, with a combined total exhibition space of more than 100,000 sqm in total this year. The shows received more than 74,000 participants in 2013, and organisers are expecting another record year.

“By co-locating the three shows, we provide the most comprehensive platform for industry professionals to come together and leverage opportunities to help drive the region’s upcoming project challenges,” said Nathan Waugh, event director of PMV Live and Middle East Concrete.

Business - GCC construction deals seen at $195.7 this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

18 November 2014





_The Oxford Economics report re-affirms aviation’s growing significance as a major engine of economic development and its far-reaching contributions to other industries._

*Aviation in Dubai to pitch in $88 billion*

*Dubai economy to be further boosted; almost 1.2m new jobs seen through 2030 *

Dubai: The overall economic impact of both aviation and tourism related activities in Dubai will rise to *$53.1 billion in 2020* and hit *$88.1 billion by 2030* and will *support 1,194,700 jobs*, Oxford Economics said on Monday.

By 2020, as Dubai expects to welcome over 20 million visitors for Expo 2020, it is estimated that Emirates will fly 70 million passengers, and the airline and its partners are already progressing plans for the right infrastructure to be in place to support and capitalise on passenger growth, Oxford Economics said in its latest forecast entitled “Quantifying the Economic Impact of Aviation in Dubai”.

The report was made using industry growth forecasts and modelling projections based on current expansion plans for Dubai International and Al Maktoum International at Dubai World Central.

The report said projects to support the six month mega-event in Dubai are already underway. “This includes a sizeable increase in airport capacity, which encompasses expansion of airspace, airfield, stands and terminal areas to allow Dubai International to accommodate 60 per cent more aircraft stands by 2015, and service 90 million passengers by 2018. By 2020, Dubai International is estimated to receive 126.5 million passengers, almost 30 per cent higher than its original 2010 assessments.”

The report said Emirates airline, Dubai Airports and the aviation sector as a whole *contributed $26.7 billion to the Dubai economy in 2013*, which was almost *27 per cent of Dubai’s gross domestic product, or GDP,* and supported a *total of 416,500 jobs accounting for 21 per cent of the emirates’ total employment.*

The report explains the benefits that aviation brought to Dubai’s economy in 2013 in terms of gross value added, or GVA, and employment, and provides forecasts for the sector and its knock-on effects in 2020 and 2030.

The report re-affirms aviation’s growing significance as a major engine of economic development, and its far-reaching contributions to other industries as a catalyst for a spectrum of economic activity.

“Dubai’s success stems from a clear vision, careful planning, and collaborative execution. It is no accident that we are a global aviation hub today. It has taken us years to build up the critical competencies and infrastructure that we have today, and we now have a solid base on which to further develop. We will continue to take a consensus-based approach to infrastructure investment, embrace open competition, and focus on opening up and connecting markets through efficient operations. At the end, we want Dubai to be the top choice for international travellers and traders — as a destination, and as a transport hub,” said Shaikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of the Dubai Civil Aviation Authority, Chairman of Emirates airline, Chief Executive of the Emirates Group and Chairman of Dubai Airports.

*Core impact of aviation*

It is estimated that the aviation sector, including the Emirates Group, Dubai Airports and other aviation businesses such as airlines flying into Dubai, regulatory authorities and Dubai Duty Free, had a core* impact of $16.5 billion GVA in 2013**.* This includes direct, indirect and induced contributions and is *equal to 16.5 per cent of Dubai’s GDP, supporting over 259,000 Dubai-based jobs.*

“Moreover, for every $100 of activity in the aviation sector, a further $72 is added in other sectors of the local economy from supply chain connections and expenditures. For every 100 jobs created in aviation, an additional 116 jobs are created elsewhere in Dubai,” said the Oxford Economics report.

The report pointed out that aviation has proved to be an indispensable catalyst for the growth of Dubai’s tourism industry.  Tourism and travel activities in 2013 had an economic impact of $10.2 billion GVA supporting a further 157,100 jobs. *In 2013, Dubai welcomed nearly 10 million non-UAE visitors who spent $13 billion, accounting for around one per cent of foreign visitor spend globally that year.*

“The success of Dubai as a destination has been a public and private effort to invest in world-class aviation and tourism infrastructure to support the influx of visitors. The results have paid dividends and Dubai currently captures a 0.4 per cent share of the world’s business and tourism traffic, double the share it had in 2000,” it said.

According Oxford Economics, one of Dubai’s greatest assets is its enhanced connectivity. In 2013, Oxford estimated that *passengers could connect from Dubai to 25 cities (or 81 per cent of world cities) with populations of over 10 million people.* Overall, Dubai had *direct passenger flight connections to 149 cities with populations of over one million people,* creating potential export markets of over 916 million people, or 13 per cent of the world’s population. *Cargo tonnage between 1990-2013 handled in Dubai has grown on average of 13.5 per cent per year, compared to global average trade volumes of 5.6 per cent per year. *

Aviation in Dubai to pitch in $88 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

November 19, 2014





His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum receives on Wednesday William Clay Ford, CEO of Ford Motor Company

*Mohammed receives Ford Motor CEO*
*Discusses global economic situation*

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, received on Wednesday William Clay Ford, CEO of Ford Motor Company which was established in Michigan in 1903.

The meeting discussed regional and global economic situations and economic experts’ forecast on the global economic growth as well as the expectation of US cars markets regionally and internationally.

CEO of Ford commended the vision Sheikh Mohammed has for the emirate of Dubai, which he described as a vibrant and unique city that boosts open and liberal economic policies. Moreover, Dubai’s cultural diversity and world class facilities and infrastructure helped attracting investors and international companies looking for a stable business environment to set up new headquarters and expand their businesses in Mena.

Impressed by the UAE’s religious and cultural tolerance among its residents and the coexistence of many culture as more than 200 nationalities are living in the country, *CEO of Ford Motor Company said that, though visiting Dubai for the first time, he decided to open the corporate regional headquarter in the city.* He added that such well-established track record of tolerance only reflects the balanced policy and wise vision of the UAE’s leadership, asserting the prominent image the UAE has established internationally.

Present at the meeting were Dubai Director of Protocol and Hospitality Khalifa Saeed Suleiman, Chairman of the Board and CEO of Meydan City Corporation Saeed Humaid Al Tayer and President of Ford Middle East & Africa Jim Benintende.

Mohammed receives Ford Motor CEO - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

November 19, 2014





Sheikh Hamdan meets LinkedIn’s Senior Vice President for Global Solutions, Mike Gamson

*Hamdan meets LinkedIn executive*
*Commends role of technology companies*

Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai, has asserted that Dubai became a hub for technology, a preferred destination for international technology companies and a magnet for the industry’s specialised talents.

Sheikh Hamdan commended the significant role of international technology companies’ regional offices in transferring knowledge and experiences to emerging markets, including the Middle East.

Sheikh Hamdan’s remarks came after his meeting with LinkedIn’s Senior Vice President for Global Solutions, Mike Gamson, in the presence of Mohammed Abdullah Al Gergawi, Chairman of the Executive Office of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, and Abdulla Al Basti, Director-General of the Executive Office of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum.

Gamson highlighted Dubai’s position as major technology hub, adding that Dubai has become the most favourite choice for international companies due to its ideal business model.

Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed discussed with Gamson the latest LinkedIn’s initiatives, projects and plans to expand in the region. They also discussed methods to enhance cooperation between LinkedIn and various specialised departments in Dubai Government.

The Dubai Crown Prince also met employees of the Executive Office of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum. He was briefed on the Office’s current projects, and he called them to provide more efforts and sustain team spirit.

Hamdan meets LinkedIn executive - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

November 24, 2014





Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai and Zeng Peiyan, former Vice Premier of China and Vice-Chairman Boao Forum for Asia, at the 2014 Boao Forum for Asia Financial Cooperation Conference on 24th November, 2014.

*China on course to become UAE’s biggest trading partner-minister*

Shaikh Mohammad opens inaugural Boao Forum for Asia Financial Cooperation Conference

China is on course to become the UAE’s number one trading partner after having registered a trade of $22 billion (Dh80 billion) in the first six months to June, the UAE Minister of Development and International Cooperation said on Monday.

Shaikha Lubna Al Qasimi, Minister of Development and International Cooperation, was speaking at the inaugural Boao Forum for Asia Financial Cooperation Conference, which was opened by His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice- President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai.

China-UAE trade reached $46.2 billion in 2013, a 14 per cent increase from a year before, Shaikha Lubna said.


 “The Asian continent is coming alive with new trade and exchange that is bringing us closer together. Countries, including China, are revisiting and reinvesting in a New Silk Road, ushering in a new era of Asian growth and prosperity,” she said.

The UAE has four of the five largest banks in China along with more than 4,200 Chinese companies and *could develop the potential of Dubai as the new silk route between the east and the west.*

“Our decision to stage the event in Dubai, strategically located at the crossroads between East and West, is recognition of its growing importance as a conduit for financing, trade and exchange between East and West Asia, as well as the role it can play in financing infrastructure and energy investments that will help further integrate Asia into the world economy,” said Zhou Wenzhong, Secretary-General for the Boao Forum for Asia (BFA).

*Benefit positively*

“The growth in China is benefiting our economy positively. We are looking at China for a sustainable economy. China and the UAE signed a partnership agreement, where they could diversify relationship in cultural, political side as well,” said Abdullah Al Saleh, undersecretary of trade and international affairs, UAE Ministry of Economy.

“If we look this year, so far the trade stood at $35 billion till September, up 25 per cent compared to the same period last year,” said Al Saleh.

“There will be continuous growth in terms of trade on both sides. If you look to UAE exports to China is only 20 per cent we need to diversify trade and goods. We need to focus on the investment side as well,” Al Saleh added.

The conference was attended by more than 350 delegates, along with * former Vice- Premier of China Zeng Peiyan, former prime minister of Pakistan Shaukat Aziz* and Dominique de Villepin, former Prime Minister of France.

Abdullah Mohammad Al Awar, CEO, Dubai Islamic Economy Development Centre; and V Shankar, Group Executive Director and CEO Europe, Middle East, Africa and Americas of Standard Chartered Bank were also present at the event.

China on course to become UAE’s biggest trading partner-minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

November 24, 2014

*Kuwait’s crude oil exports to China increase by 27.8%*
Kuwait news agency quotes Chinese General Administration of Customs as saying that Kuwaiti share of Chinese crude oil imports last month was 4.1%

Kuwait’s crude oil exports to China surged 27.8 per cent in October from a year earlier to 986,000 tons, equivalent to around 233,000 barrels per day (bpd).

Kuwait news agency, KUNA, quoted the Chinese General Administration of Customs as saying that Kuwaiti share of Chinese crude oil imports last month was 4.1 per cent, compared to 3.8 per cent the year before.

In the January-October period, Kuwait exported 191, 000 bpd to the world’s second-largest oil consumer, up 29.8 per cent on the year.

State-run Kuwait Petroleum Corporation, KPC, has signed a landmark deal with China’s top energy trader, UNIPEC, in September, which will significantly boost crude oil deliveries to China over the 10 years, the biggest-ever sales contract in KPC’s history by volume and revenues in all regions.

Under the agreement, KPC supplies UNIPEC 300,000 bpd of crude oil starting from this year, with a strong possibility of increasing the volume to 400,000 bpd.

Kuwait’s crude oil exports to China increase by 27.8% | GulfNews.com

-------------------------------------------------

December 9, 2014

*UAE second largest market for Saudi Arabia’s non-oil exports in October*
China ranks first in terms of value, with plastic and rubber products topping the list of non-oil exports during the month

The value of Saudi Arabia’s non-oil commodity exports in October 2014 amounted to 15.91 billion riyals (Dh15.56 billion), down by 12.44 per cent compared to the same period of 2013, while imports amounted to 45.7 billion riyals, down by 6 per cent compared to the same period of 2013.

China ranked first in terms of the value of non-oil commodity exports, followed by the UAE and Singapore. China also topped the list of countries importing non-oil commodities, with the United States in second place and Germany in third.


Saudi Press Agency (SPA) quoted the Central Department of Statistics and Information (CDSI) as saying in its report that plastic and rubber products topped the list of non-oil commodity exports during October, amounting to 5.79 billion riyals, followed by chemical industry products at 5.12 billion riyals and ordinary metals and their products at 1.21 billion riyals.

UAE second largest market for Saudi Arabia’s non-oil exports in October | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

What is the present and future impacts of the oil price drops on the GCC economy?
Can the GCC absorb it? and for how long?
Serious questions need serious answers...


----------



## Halimi

Example of the work being done at KAUST.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

27 December 2014






*Dubai foreign trade nears Dh1 trillion during Jan-Sept*

*  Direct trade contributed Dh605 billion of Dubai's total foreign trade value, while free zones contributed Dh367 billion, and the customs warehouses Dh16 billion. *

Dubai has managed to contain the effect of global commodities and products' drop down in prices and sustained a high-value foreign trade. Figures released by Dubai Customs show that Dubai's non-oil foreign trade in the first nine months of 2014 totaled Dh988 billion, with imports having the biggest share at Dh621 billion, exports at Dh86 billion and re-exports Dh280 billion. The impressive figures come at a time the World Bank stated that prices of commodities are seeing a steep drop in 2014.

Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, Chairman of DP World and Chairman of Ports, Customs, and Free Zone, said: 'Dubai’s foreign trade scored steady growth in the first nine months of 2014 with top trading partners. China was Dubai’s top foreign trade partner during the first nine months of the year, with a trade value of Dh126 billion, up 27 per cent on the same period as last year, followed by India with Dh80 billion, the USA with Dh61 billion, and Saudi Arabia -- positioned 4th globally and 1st among Arab countries -- with Dh40 billion. Dubai-Germany trade was up 25 per cent scoring Dh32.5 billion, while trading with Japan grew 13 per cent with a value of Dh31 billion.'

From January to September 2014, direct trade contributed Dh605 billion of Dubai's total foreign trade value, while free zones contributed Dh367 billion, and the customs warehouses Dh16 billion.

He further added: 'This comes in line with the directives of The President, His Highness Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, declaring 2015 as the Year of Innovation, as well in parallel with the National Strategy of Innovation, devised by His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai's initiative, crowning Dubai's effort towards nurturing knowledge economy, as per the Dubai Strategy Plan 2021 under the umbrella of UAE Vision 2021.'

Commenting on these figures, Ahmed Mahboob Musabih, Director of Dubai Customs, said: 'Dubai’s trade statistics for the first nine months of 2014 clearly show the emirate’s solid foothold as a regional and international trading and investment hub, as it maintained a high value despite the global decline in commodity prices. This reflects Dubai’s trading capability to increase the volume of foreign trade, including imports, exports and re-exports, to compensate for any drop in prices. In the first nine months of 2014, Dubai’s foreign trade neared Dh1 trillion, which further reinforces the diversity of the national economy structure.'

Phones topped other commodities in Dubai’s non-oil foreign trade. Trading in phones recorded an 8 per cent growth, amounting to Dh129.4 billion. Meanwhile, Dubai’s trade of motor vehicles and individual-use cars, including station wagons and racing cars, climbed 31 per cent to score Dh48.6 billion. On the other hand, computers recorded a 10 per cent growth at Dh40 billion, and petroleum oils grew 12 per cent and amounted to Dh30.5 billion.

Dubai’s foreign trade markets expanded to include partners’ from the five continents, spearheaded by Asia with a trade value of Dh610 billion, followed by Europe with Dh198 billion, then Africa with Dh89 billion, Dh72 billion trade volume with North America and Dh10 billion with South America, and Dh8 billion for Oceania, including Australia.

Dubai foreign trade nears Dh1 trillion during Jan-Sept - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

December 29, 2014

*UAE GDP grows to Dh1.54 trillion in 2014*
GDP is 236 times the level it was when the country was founded 43 years ago

The UAE has turned into a major economic power in the region over the past 10 years, with its Gross Domestic Product (GDP) growing from Dh314.8 billion in 2004 to Dh1.54 trillion in 2014, according to a report on the online portal, HotelandRest.

The report showed that the UAE has witnessed a transition from an oil-based economy to a more diverse one with multiple sources of income. In the past 10 years, non-oil sectors contributed 69 per cent of the total GDP, dropping the contribution of the oil sector to almost one third.

The economic growth taking place in the 10 years since the beginning of President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan’s presidency is expected to continue. According to a forecast by the International Monetary Fund, the country’s GDP will rise in 2018 to Dh1.74 trillion.

Over the past 43 years, though, the UAE’s GDP has increased more than 236 times, going up from nearly Dh6.5 billion in 1971, as per the report.

The UAE is also expected to continue diversifying its income sources — a policy initiated by Shaikh Zayed Bin Sultan Al Nahyan.

The report added that as a result the successful policies led by Shaikh Khalifa, the UAE has positioned itself in 10th place internationally on the per capita income index, with the national savings rate of GDP rising to 32.9 per cent.

The rate is the largest in the world, and exceeds most major economies such as Germany, France, Italy, Brazil and Canada among others.

In terms of national per capita gross income, the report predicted that the UAE will become one of the top 10 countries in the world by 2020, noting that the country currently holds the 16th place.

The president’s policies were also behind the UAE’s current position as one of the most economically-powerful countries in the world in terms of liquidity and cash surplus.

Highlighting the travel and tourism sector, the report stressed that the UAE will be one of the best countries in the world in terms of attracting tourists due to its tourism infrastructure.


The report is based on a recent research by the World Travel and Tourism Council, which expected the travel and tourism sector to contribute about Dh122 billion to the country’s GDP.

The contribution, which was 8.5 per cent of GDP in 2014, represents an annual increase of 4.5 per cent when compared to 2013.

http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/uae-gdp-grows-to-dh1-54-trillion-in-2014-1.1433638




--------------------------------




30 December 2014

*



*
The UAE will record a fiscal balance of 1.8 percent and 2.8 percent of the GDP in 2015 and 2016, respectively, the Institute of International Finance said in a report.
*

UAE $700b spending on track*

*  GDP poised to reach $435 billion; foreign assets to hit $652 billion in 2016 *

A relatively low fiscal and external current account break-even price of oil and ample foreign assets will enable the UAE to press ahead with *an estimated $700 billion worth of infrastructure projects expected to come on stream over the next 15 years*, spurring credit growth in the banking sector, the Institute of International Finance, or IIF, said.

The UAE’s nominal gross domestic product, or GDP, is poised to touch $435 billion in 2016, up from $417 billion in 2014 and $405 billion in 2015 under a predicted baseline oil price scenario of $78 and $85 per barrel respectively in 2015 and 2016, the global association of leading financial institutions said in a report.

With the economic growth set to hover between 4.8 per cent and 5.1 per cent in the next two years, the UAE will post a current account balance of $29.9 billion and $30.2 billion respectively in 2015 and 2016, accounting for 7.4 per cent and 6.9 per cent of the GDP.

In such a scenario, the Emirates will record a fiscal balance of 1.8 per cent and 2.8 per cent of the GDP respectively in 2015 and 2016, said Dr Garbis Iradian, Deputy Director, IIF. The coming years will also see the country’s public foreign assets swelling from $573 billion in 2014 to $615 billion in 2015 and $652 billion in 2016. The government debt will register an increase to 22.1 per cent and 23.3 per cent of the GDP respectively in 2015 and 2016.

“The UAE looks resilient vis-á-vis the drop in oil prices, given a relatively diversified economy, excellent infrastructure, a more transparent and better regulated banking system, political stability, and ample foreign assets. Monetary and fiscal policies are expected to remain broadly accommodative,” said the report.

The IFF said under its baseline scenario, the consolidated fiscal balance will remain in small surplus through 2016 given the UAE’s relatively low break-even price of oil (fiscal breakeven price of $74/bbl and external current account breakeven price of about $60/bbl in 2014) and the recent sharp increase in the power and water tariffs (targeting also nationals for the first time) which will lead to lower current public spending (subsidies and transfers are projected to be reduced from 3.7 per cent of GDP in 2013 to 2.2 per cent in 2015).

The report said while real non-oil GDP growth would remain strong at 4.8 per cent in 2015 a relatively low fiscal and external current account break-even prices of oil and ample foreign assets would enable the UAE to maintain its high level of spending on infrastructure and major projects and this will support growth in credit by banks.

“About $700 billion worth of infrastructure projects are expected to be implemented over the next 15 years. Abu Dhabi is expected to continue to make significant investment in the oil and gas industries (which represents about 20 per cent of total planned public investment). The completion of major projects (including Dubai Metro and Al Maktoum International airport in Jebel Ali) and the preparations to host the World Expo 2020 should keep growth in Dubai around five per cent in the coming years,” it said.

According to IIF, the UAE banks are amply capitalised, liquid, provisioned and with stable profits, reflecting prudent regulation by the central bank in recent years. The dollar peg is fairly secure. Unlike in 2009, there does not appear to have been any withdrawal of deposits from foreign institutions.

“Dubai, as a regional hub, is expected to benefit from the projected increase in world trade, in volume terms, as a result of lower international oil prices which will benefit the global economy, and, in particular, India and other net energy importing countries in Asia. Dubai’s main vulnerability is its high debt. The debt service burden would rise in the coming years due to higher principal and rising interest payments due as interest rates in the United States gradually increase,” said the report.

For the GCC as such, the large net foreign assets of the member countries can sustain continued robust government spending, especially on infrastructure, supporting nonoil growth, the IIF said.

“The GCC countries are much better positioned to cope with a slump in oil prices today than they were in the 1980s and 1990s. But the drop in oil prices will reduce hydrocarbon export receipts from a peak of $743 billion in 2012 to about $410 billion in 2015, leading to weaker current account positions and substantial pressures on fiscal accounts, including a fiscal deficit of 8.9 per cent of GDP in Saudi Arabia, in the absence of adjustment. Non-oil growth is expected to moderate to 4.7 per cent in 2015 from 5.6 per cent in 2014, driven by growth in government spending, albeit at a slower pace than previous years, and strong nonoil private sector activity,” it said.

“Ample public foreign assets and low debt in most of these countries will mitigate the adverse impact of low oil prices on economic activity and allow continued robust public spending, particularly on infrastructure,” said the report.

However, in light of the strategic decision by major oil producers in Opec (particularly Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Kuwait) to discount prices rather than cut back their own output in the face of surging global supply, GCC oil production is expected to remain flat in 2015.We estimate that, on average, the fiscal breakeven oil price for GCC countries is $82/bbl for 2014 to balance their budgets,” said the report.

UAE $700b spending on track - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

January 03, 2015





Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid

*Mohammed approves Dubai’s budget for 2015 with no deficit*
*Dh41 billion stimulus budget creates 2,530 jobs*

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, has approved Dubai's budget for the year 2015 based on a set of core principles, namely:

• Dh 41 billion, up 9% from the balance of the fiscal year 2014
• Provides 2,530 job opportunities
• Continues to stimulate economic growth
• Accentuates the social services sector
• Has an operating surplus of Dh3.6 billion

The budget directly applies directives as set by His Highness to focus on a prudent fiscal policy that provides the stimuli necessary to economic growth in the emirate, raise the efficiency of government agencies to provide the best health and social care services for all citizens and residents.






Abdulrahman Saleh Al Saleh, Director General of Government of Dubai’s Department of Finance, said: “Dubai managed to move beyond the budget deficit, but kept on increasing expenditure by 9% for fiscal year 2014, which pushes the principality's macroeconomic growth to be in line with the planned levels”.

“The benefit of the budget has reflected the directives of his Highness Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and Chairman of the Executive Council, who emphasised the need for attention to the social aspect and development of investment incentives, which contributed to the high ranking in global competitiveness”.

“The break-even point between government revenues and expenditures has come as a result of strict financial policies of the Supreme fiscal Committee, chaired by His Highness Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of the Committee, which focused on increasing spending for the development of the sectors of the economy, infrastructure, communications, security, justice and safety, government services and excellence, and social development,” Al Saleh added.






Government revenue figures show Dubai's success in increasing public revenues for fiscal year 2015 by 11% compared to revenues for the fiscal year 2014

Revenue from government services, which represents 74% of total government revenue, increased by 22% compared to 2014. The increase reflects the projected growth rates for the principality, and the evolution and diversity of government services. This increase is due to the remarkable real economic growth by 2014 budget, with limited increments on certain government services, and other increments designed to regulate the real estate market.

Tax revenues increased by 12% of the total government revenue compared to fiscal year 2014, and came to represent 21% of total government revenues, which include customs and taxes of foreign banks, according to the development outcome of the customs by the Emirate's economic growth.

The net estimates of *oil revenues accounts for only 4% of government revenue, decreasing by 5% from the fiscal year of 2014*. The budget accordingly does not rely on oil revenues. The government revenues rose 11% for the fiscal year 2014, despite lower net oil revenues. The Emirate has cut down the budget allocation from the government investment returns to support the increased allocations reinvested, to contribute to the development of the Emirate's economic growth.






Distribution of government expenditure figures shows that wages and salaries represented 37% of total government spending, underscoring the government's desire to support recruitment and human resource support in the emirate, as well as provision of 2,530 new jobs for citizens by working to balance the fiscal year 2015. This is a continuation of the settlement policy and creating new job opportunities for citizens, the Dubai government has adopted 1,650 posts in fiscal 2014.

General and administrative expenses, capital expenditures and grants and subsidies accounted for 44% of total government spending in 2015. The government is keen to keep the development, advancement and support of government institutions to provide better government services for citizens and residents on its territory, as well as government support for housing bodies and institutions, sports and public welfare associations, charities and the media to achieve the well-being of citizens and residents and raise the rates of happiness community.

On the other hand, the government continues to support infrastructure projects by allocating 13% of government spending to infrastructure, and the hard work of building excellent infrastructure contributes to making the emirate always attractive to investments. Dubai is planning to maintain the size of its investments in infrastructure over the next five years.

Figures contained in the budget for the year 2015, as well as the interest of the government of Dubai to continue dealing with loans seriously across routing 6% of total spending for debt service, in support of the government's financial sustainability.






The government's interest in human, guided by the vision of his Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, who says “*the human being is the wealth of the nation*”, clearly appears in the review of the distribution of government expenditure in key sectors. The expenditures on social development in the areas of health, education, housing and community development, 35% of government expenditure, the government has taken to support social services through continued support for public benefits fund to support families with children, and maternal and child welfare, disabled persons, youth and sports clubs.

The budget of 2015 re-stressed the great support to the security, justice and safety sector, being one of the most important authorities for the community. The budget has allocated 22% of government spending to support this vital sector.

Maintained sector of economy, infrastructure and transport in 2015 to the attention of the government, which has been monitoring the 36% of government expenditure to this sector, which will contribute to realizing the aspirations of the Principality to establish distinct infrastructure are constantly evolving and attracting investment.

“The government's success in achieving no-deficit balance is a result of applying prudent fiscal policies,” said Arif Abdulrahman Ahli, Executive Director of budget and planning in the Department of finance. “The 2015 balance has been prepared in accordance with rule of using recurrent revenues to finance recurrent expenditures, which is one of the sound scientific bases of fiscal policy. The operating surplus of 3.6 billion dirhams will contribute to the financial sustainability of the principality”.

Jamal Hamed Al-Marri, Executive Director of Central Accounts in the Department of Finance, said: “Department of Finance is working hard with the government to prepare an implementation plan for the budget and provide the necessary funds in accordance with the priorities of the government. The government's cooperation with the Department of Finance in this regard will enable a smooth and hassle-free implementation of the 2015”.

Mohammed approves Dubai’s budget for 2015 with no deficit - Emirates 24/7





-----------------------------------






January 3, 2015

*Dubai avoids deficit in Dh41 billion budget for 2015*

The government of Dubai has unveiled a 2015 public expenditure plan for growth and jobs in a deficit-free budget that hits levels not seen since the global financial crisis.

The budget was approved by Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President and Ruler of Dubai. It will lead to the creation of 2,530 jobs for citizens in the emirate. “The human being is the wealth of the nation,” Sheikh Mohammed said.

At Dh41 billion, up 9 per cent from last year, the budget will see the biggest public expenditure since 2009. It aims to continue to stimulate economic growth, while “strict financial policies” are expected to produce an operating surplus of Dh3.6bn.

The budget comes against the background of falling oil prices which has forced policymakers across the GCC region to rethink their financial forecasts.

Oil will account for only 4 per cent of Dubai government revenues, the budget revealed, down 5 per cent from last year. “The budget accordingly does not rely on oil revenues,” a statement from WAM, the government news agency, said.

Revenue is forecast to rise 11 per cent this year, of which by far the largest contributors are charges for government services – accounting for 74 per cent of the total – 22 per cent higher than last year.

“The increase reflects the projected growth rates for the principality, and the evolution and diversity of government services. This increase is due to the remarkable real economic growth in 2014,” the statement said.

Tax revenues – from customs and excise charges and the corporation tax imposed on foreign banks in Dubai – will increase by 12 per cent, and comprise 21 per cent of the total.

On the spend side, wages and salaries will account for 37 per cent of government spending, “underscoring the government’s desire to support recruitment and human resource support in the emirate. This is a continuation of the settlement policy and creating new job opportunities for citizens”, the statement said. About 1,650 posts were created in 2014.

General and administrative expenses, capital expenditure, grants and subsidies will account for 44 per cent of spending in 2015. “The government is keen to keep the development, advancement and support of government institutions to provide better government services for citizens and residents on its territory, as well as government support for housing bodies and institutions, sports and public welfare associations, charities and the media, to achieve the well-being of citizens and residents, and raise the rates of happiness in the community,” the budget statement added.

“The government continues to support infrastructure projects by allocating 13 per cent of government spending to infrastructure, and the hard work of building excellent infrastructure contributes to making the emirate attractive to investment. Dubai is planning to maintain the size of its investments in infrastructure over the next five years,” it said.

The budget re-emphasises financial support to security, justice and safety, as “one of the most important authorities for the community”. Approximately 22 per cent of spending has been allocated for this purpose.

Abdulrahman Saleh Al Saleh, director general of Dubai’s Department of Finance, said: “Dubai managed to move beyond budget deficit. The benefit of the budget has reflected the directives of Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed, Crown Prince of Dubai and Chairman of the Executive Council, who emphasised the need for attention to the social aspect and development of investment incentives, which contributed to the high ranking in global competitiveness.”

Mr Al Saleh said: “The break-even point between government revenues and expenditures has come as a result of strict financial policies of the Supreme Fiscal Committee, chaired by Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed, which focused on increasing spending for the development of the economy, infrastructure, communications, security, justice and safety, government services and excellence, and social development.”

Dubai avoids deficit in Dh41 billion budget for 2015 | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

January 06, 2015





An artist’s impression of Abha Airport

*UAE’s Al Jaber Group wins Dh1.76bn Saudi contract*
*Will develop a new passenger terminal at Abha Airport*

Abu Dhabi-based Al Jaber Group’s Saudi branch has won the Abha Airport development project worth SAR1.8 billion (Dh1.76bn), it said in a press statement.

The project will include a new passenger terminal with an area of 86,000sqm that will accommodate five million passengers annually.

It will also feature 20 passenger boarding bridges, an apron for planes to park and parallel corridors to accommodate 26 planes simultaneously and car parking buildings that can accommodate 2,800 cars. The construction is expected to be complete in 3 years, the statement said.

Obaid Khaleefa Al Jaber Al Marri, Chairman of Al Jaber Group, said: “Al Jaber Group’ Saudi branch is witnessing substantial growth since we started our operations in Riyadh last year. We were able to compete and win sizable projects mainly the Abha Airport development project.

“We are looking to winning more projects in the Saudi market in the near future. Al Jaber Group is well positioned to benefit from the increased momentum in the launch of new projects in this strategic market.”

Last month, its energy unit Al Jaber Energy Services secured a major civil and buildings project from energy giant Petrofac Emirates valuing at over Dh460 million.

UAE’s Al Jaber Group wins Dh1.76bn Saudi contract - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

January 12, 2015







*$200bn to be invested in GCC rail project*
*UAE project moving ahead as planned: Etihad Rail*

More than $200 billion will be invested in the GCC rail project, according to the Omani Minister of Transport and Communications.

"Over $200 billion will be invested in over 40,000km of rail across the GCC. This provides a good environment to attract companies, manufactures, human resources and capital to the region," said Dr. Ahmed bin Mohammed bin Salim Al Futaisi, opening the GCC Rail and Metro Conference 2015 in Muscat on Sunday.

More than 500 representatives from 25 countries will be present at the two-day conference.

"Our challenge will not just be in how to ensure the success of executing these projects from a technical and operational point of view, but on how to exploit the socio-economic potential of these massive investments so to ensure the multiplier effect into our economies," the minister added.

Speaking at the conference, Faris Saif Al Mazrouei, Acting CEO, Etihad Rail, said, "The market will get an extra sector in which to expand, providing opportunities for both the public and private sector.

"We are currently in stage one of testing and commissioning – things are moving ahead as planned."

"The GCC rail project is one of a kind, ambitious and complex in nature," said Dr. Ramiz Al Assar, Resident World Bank Adviser, GCC for the Arab states of the Gulf. "It will link six member states as a regional transport corridor, further integrating with the national railway projects, deepening economic social and political integration, and it is developed from a sustainable perspective."

Dr. Rumaih M. Al Rumaih, CEO of Saudi Arabian Railways (SAR), said, "SAR is building a massive network of 5,000km. Already 1,400km is operational, with the ability to transport phosphate and bauxite from mines to the manufacturing facilities at the port in Ras Al Khair. Since the line became operational, we have transported more than 6.5 million tons of phosphate. The benefits of using the railway are tangible – we’ve saved 70 per cent of the fuel that would have otherwise been consumed by trucks."

He added that the impact on the environment is huge – there will be an estimated 50 per cent reduction of CO2 by using trains to transport goods.

$200bn to be invested in GCC rail project - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

13 January 2015
*
UAE is region’s third largest crude steel producer*

*This was highlighted on the third day of the Metal Middle East, Tube Arabia, and Arabia Essen Welding and Cutting (AEWC), the region’s trio of exhibitions for metal, pipes and welding industries. * 



The UAE has produced 2.1 million tonnes of crude steel in the first 11 months of 2014, making it the region’s third largest producer, recent figures released by the World Steel Association have revealed.

This was highlighted on the third day of the Metal Middle East, Tube Arabia, and Arabia Essen Welding and Cutting (AEWC), the region’s trio of exhibitions for metal, pipes and welding industries. The exhibitions generated multi-million dollar deals in sale of machineries on the third day, with even higher expectations for the concluding day.

Satish Khanna, general manager, Al Fajer Information and Services, co-organisers of the three mega shows along with the two German giants Messe Düsseldorf and Messe Essen, said: “We are not surprised with the response in three days. Tubes and metal industries are witnessing accelerated growth, driven by several factors, especially expansion and development of oil and gas operations, infrastructure projects, urban areas and populations.”

“This usually brings benefit to all the allied sectors,” Khanna added.

“We have huge expectations for the concluding day, as trade visitors are thronging the venue until the final hours. The UAE is witnessing a rapid population growth and urbanisation, along with the expansion of energy-intensive industries. These products form the arteries of societies, transporting water, sewage, gas and crude oil, without which life as we know it would be unsustainable.”

Jeen Joshua, exhibition group manager, Al Fajer Information and Services, said: “Today, steel is one of the most common materials in the world. We rely on it for our housing, transport, food and water supply, energy production, tools and healthcare. Nearly everything around us is either made of steel or manufactured by equipment made of steel.”

He added: “According to an estimate, for every newborn baby there is a need for two metres of new pipeline, which is an indicator of the growth potential for these key sectors. We are extremely delighted with the footfall so far for our exhibitions. It is quite unique to have such related shows into one platform, which ensures a larger number of exhibitors coming into Dubai at one time and offer a wider choice to buyers.”

UAE is regions third largest crude steel producer - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

14 January 2015






*Here’s why a slump in oil prices will not impact UAE
 The minister said that the UAE would move ahead with plans to boost its oil and gas production capacity. *

Slump in world oil prices will have no impact on the UAE’s vibrant economy, Suhail bin Mohamed Faraj Fares Al Mazrouei, the UAE Minister of Energy, emphasised on Tuesday.

The minister told the Gulf Intelligence UAE Energy Forum in Abu Dhabi that the UAE would move ahead with plans to boost its oil and gas production capacity and the UAE Strategy 2030 will continue to focus on energy management, efficiency and rationalisation. The UAE’s refining capacity, he said, would increase to one million barrels per day by 2015.

“The UAE is not worried about its national economy due to the decline in the world oil prices... Its economy is strong and based on a policy through which the government seeks to reduce dependence on oil year after year. The UAE economy was not affected by previous instances of decline in oil prices and it will not (happen now), thanks to its economic wellbeing,” Al Mazrouie stressed.

“It is the market fundamentals, not any producer, that determines the prices,” he said, adding that the OPEC has no intention to hold an emergency meeting before its official scheduled meeting in next June nor does it plan to reduce output for the time being.

The minister believed that current oil prices were not sustainable and expected the world economy to grow at rates higher than those of today. He also urged not to jump to any conclusion in regard to the current oil prices while there is a prospect for economic recovery and renewed hope about an increase in demand for oil and gas.

He noted that the low oil prices provided an investment opportunity for all parties, adding that the current situation provides a fitting opportunity for reviewing contracts amidst falling oil prices.

He said that Mubadala Petroleum and Abu Dhabi National Energy Company (TAQA) can seize the investment opportunity in the world markets according to their international strategic objectives.

The Forum brings together the UAE national energy industry and its international partners at the start of each year in an intimate and robust knowledge exchange on the most pressing issues facing the energy industry.

International guest speakers include Aldo Flores-Quiroga, Secretary General of the International Energy Forum, Lord David Howell of Guildford, former UK Secretary of State for Energy, Xiaojie Xu, International Advisor to China’s National Energy Administration, and Narendra Taneja, President of the World Energy Policy Summit.


Heres why a slump in oil prices will not impact UAE - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

January 18, 2015

*UAE aviation industry to contribute $53b by 2020*
Sector expected to provide up to 750,000 jobs

The UAE’s aviation sector is expected to contribute $53 billion (Dh194.5 billion) the country’s economy by 2020, providing up to 750,000 jobs, aviation industry experts said on Sunday at the Future Air Transportation Systems Summit, currently taking place in Dubai.

In the next 20 years, the UAE’s aviation sector is expected to stand next to that of the US and China, according to Jeff Johnson, vice president of Boeing International and president of Boeing Middle East.


He said that the UAE will need more than 55,000 pilots and 62,000 technicians in the same period as a result of its growing aviation industry.


Looking at the Middle East, 3,000 aeroplanes are set for delivery in the next 20 years — triple the current capacity, Johnson said.




Asked about challenges in the aviation industry, Johnson said they included safety, airspace management, infrastructure, finance, and human skills.


“We’ve got a worldwide fatality accident rate of about 0.33 per million departures, and when you look at the anticipated growth, we’re talking about five per cent growth over the next 20 years.


It’s going to be critical that industry, government, [and] regulators team together to make sure that we approve that rate, and we’re able to absorb the growth,” he said.


Meanwhile, air traffic in the UAE is expected to double by 2030, with the country’s General Civil Aviation Authority (GCAA) expected to handle 5,100 aircraft movements per day, according to Ahmad Al Jallaf, assistant director general at GCAA’s Air Navigation Services.


The figure marks an increase for the 2,250 movements per day registered in 2014.


“The UAE, in isolation, cannot be in a position to cope with such traffic growth, and this is why the UAE is taking the lead to work with Middle East partners and states to achieve continuous enhancement to the air traffic system because we need the region to be able to manage air traffic,” Al Jallaf told _Gulf News_.

UAE aviation industry to contribute $53b by 2020 | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

January 20, 2015

*UAE targets Dh750bn non-oil exports in 2021*
*Al Mansouri says non-oil exports should cross Dh500bn in 2018*

As part of national initiative for developing exports, the UAE targets to achieve Dh750 billion non-oil exports in 2021, said Sultan Saeed Al Mansouri, UAE’s Minister of Economy.

Al Mansouri, who presented the initiative to the Ministerial Services Council for discussion at a meeting on Sunday, said that it is aimed at enhancing the UAE’s non-oil trade balance through an exportation structure that enjoys sustainable and balanced growth. This, according to Al Mansouri, means that the UAE national non-oil exports should exceed Dh500 billion in 2018 and then go up Dh750 billion in 2021.

The initiative, he added, will allow Emirati exports to make their way into new and emerging markets, diversify industrial exports and increase the share of foreign trade in the country’s Gross Domestic Product (GDP).

The initiative is based on the Economy Ministry's vision for a knowledge-based competitive and diversified economy that is led by nationals as well as on the economic aspect of the UAE Vision 2021.

UAE targets Dh750bn non-oil exports in 2021 - Emirates 24/7





----------------------------------------------------





January 19, 2015





Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum unveils Fakeeh Academic Medical Center commemorative plaque at Dubai Silicon Oasis

*Saudi firm invests Dh1bn in Dubai healthcare*
*Facility will offer robotic surgery and will also house a university*

Saudi Arabia’s healthcare firm Dr Soliman Fakeeh Hospital (DSFH) will invest Dh1 billion in the development of a medical facility offering robotic surgery and a university in Dubai spread over 150,000 square meters.

The Fakeeh Academic Medical Center (FAMC) in Dubai Silicon Oasis will be constructed in two phases. Phase 1 of the project is set for completion in 2017 and will include the delivery of a 150-bed smart hospital. Phase 2 of the project will be completed in 2019, and will step-up the capacity of the hospital with an additional 150-beds. This phase will also add an academic component to the project through the opening of the research-focused university, said a press statement.

Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Dubai Silicon Oasis Authority (DSOA), unveiled the commemorative plaque of the medical center.

Commenting on the project, Sheikh Ahmed said: “Dubai plans to attract 500,000 medical tourists a year and boost its economy by up to Dh2.6 billion in the next five years. By hosting FAMC at DSO, we reiterate our complete support to this project throughout the implementation of the prestigious medical facility.”

The DSO-based medical center will be the first smart hospital in the region, comprising IT-enabled patient rooms fitted out with health-monitoring technology. The technology will ensure the hospital conforms to the highest standards of sanitation and significantly reduce possibilities of medical errors. In addition, it will simplify everyday operations and workflow, make documentation easier and free-up quality time for nurses to focus on personalized patient-care.

*Robotics surgery, automated medication dispensing system*

The 300-bed facility will offer robotics surgery and feature an automated medication dispensing system. The hospital will also include five centers of excellence that specialize in diabetes and endocrinology, muscles, bones and joints, emergency medicine, pulmonary medicine and cardiology.

The ceremony was attended by Engineer Essa Al Haj Al Maidoor, Director General, Dubai Health Authority; Dr Mohammed Al Zarooni, Vice Chairman and Chief Executive Officer, Dubai Silicon Oasis Authority; Dr Mazen Fakeeh, President and Chairman of Dr Soliman Fakeeh Hospital; and Emad Adnan Madani – KSA Consul General in Dubai, as well as officials from the public and private sectors.

Dr Mazen Fakeeh, said: “The second phase of the project, which will be completed in 2019, will also include *a university established in partnership with one of the largest universities in the world.* The medical university will deliver the latest curriculum through the most modern teaching methods. Poised to be the beacon of medical education in the region, the university will also provide student access to the academic hospital to conduct integrated research. The teaching facility will be located within smart buildings, offering the latest modern equipment and laboratories.”

Saudi firm invests Dh1bn in Dubai healthcare - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 20, 2015

*Dubai factory soon to be world’s biggest tea maker*
Lipton’s Dubai factory sources its tea supplies from 15 different countries

*The desert here may not grow tea commercially, but a factory by the sea in Dubai is en route to having the largest stand-alone tea facility that supplies to the rest of the world,* Gulf News has learnt.

Inside Dubai’s Jebel Ali Free Zone (JAFZ), on the edge of the Arabian Gulf, hundreds of Lipton staff feverishly work to produce the equivalent of 2 million cups an hour of tea. That’s over 50 million tea cups per day — or almost 20 billion tea cups a year.

“The Lipton Jebel Ali (LJA) Factory has grown by more than 50 per cent in the last five years,” said Ahmad Kadous, Supply Chain Director of Unilever Gulf, told Gulf News. “Unilever is, by far, the largest tea company in the world, in terms of branded tea sales. However, Lipton Jebel Ali Factory is on its way to becoming the largest tea factory within Unilever. This will be achieved during 2015,” he said.

Unilever bought the Lipton brand in 1971 and Brooke Bond in 1984.



Rainforest Alliance, which conducts research on agriculture and independent environmental impact through partner universities, has named Unilever as the world’s largest tea company.

*In 2009, the Jebel Ali factory produced around 22,000 tonnes*, said Kadous. *By end-2014, the production volume has increased by 50 per cent to 33,000 tonnes (33m kg)*, thus making it the biggest branded tea company in the world, said Kadous.

Next to water, tea is the most widely consumed beverage in the world. Still, the world’s demand for tea seems insatiable taste: Americans alone consumed well over 79 billion servings of tea in 2013, according to the Tea Association of the USA.

And it is perhaps no coincidence that Al Khaleej Sugar, also based in Dubai, now has the world’s largest stand-alone sugar refinery, producing 1.5 billion metric tonnes of sugar annually not far from the Lipton factory in JAFZ.

Tea growers

Dubai, whose topography is marked by mostly flat sandy desert and the western Hajar Mountains (Hatta), does not grow its own tea. Most of the world’s tea is grown in mountainous areas about 3,000 to 7,000 feet above sea level in mineral-rich soil between the Tropics of Cancer and Capricorn (a strip of earth extending from Mexico to China in the north to Brazil and the northern Australia in the south).

Backed by years of experience and a well-established established source-to-refinery infrastructure that helps it curb global volatility in tea prices due unpredictable weather disturbances — Lipton’s Dubai factory sources its tea supplies from 15 different countries, of which the top three today are Kenya, India and Vietnam.

From Dubai, the Jebel Ali factory exports to 50 countries worldwide, covering a wide swathe of the globe.

Why does it matter to have this factory in Dubai?

 “Dubai is a strategic location as it is situated between the tea-growing areas and the tea consuming markets,” said Kadous. “Also, being located in a free zone offers us the tax benefit on the raw materials we import. Finally, Jebel Ali Free Zone, is one of the world’s largest ports which gives us the advantage of shipping in and out in an efficient and quick manner.”

 JAFZ, itself, which first opened in 1985, is now world’s largest such zone, and home to about 7,100 companies.

Dubai factory soon to be world’s biggest tea maker | GulfNews.com


----------



## Al Bhatti

March 23, 2015











*Dubai International Airport is world's busiest A380 hub*
*Dubai International had 15,098 A380 flights to 39 destinations during 2014*

Dubai International Airport has been named the world’s leading hub for Airbus A380 operations in 2014, according to Dubai Airports’ 2014 Yearbook.

Dubai International had a total of 15,098 A380 flights to 39 destinations around the world during 2014, sharply up from the 10,608 A380 scheduled flights to 26 destinations recorded in the previous year. The figures are based on published airline industry flight schedule data.

The growth in A380 movements was driven by the expansion of the Emirates A380 fleet, with more than 50 A380 aircraft currently in operation. A380 flights were operated by both Emirates Airlines, the world’s biggest operator of the double-decker aircraft, and Qantas.

The next busiest A380 airport was London Heathrow with 5,434 A380 flights to 11 cities, followed by Singapore’s Changi airport with 5,398 A380 flights to 18 destinations.

The Dubai Airports 2014 Yearbook, which was published online, also provided an in-depth update of the organisation’s expansion plans at both Dubai International and Al Maktoum International at Dubai World Central and lifts the lid on new services and products aimed at improving our passengers’ airport experience in 2015.

Dubai International Airport is world's busiest A380 hub - Emirates 24|7


----------



## Al Bhatti

22 March 2015





*
United States gets a taste of Dubai success*

*  Delegation promotes investment credentials * 

Partnership opportunities for the UAE and US in critical industry sectors as well as job creation and knowledge transfer through bilateral exports and investment are in focus as a delegation of representatives from key government and government-related entities in Dubai started their tour of four major US cities from Saturday.

Trade between the UAE and US reached Dh91.3 billion ($24.9 billion) in 2014 as the UAE remained the top export destination for the US in the Middle East and North Africa (Mena) for the sixth year in a row.

The delegation, coordinated by Dubai Investment Development Agency (Dubai FDI), an agency of the Department of Economic Development (DED), will address business leaders and trade representatives in Boston (Massachusetts), Atlanta (Georgia), Chicago (Illinois) and the national capital Washington, DC as part of their 10-day US itinerary.

Transport-related exports to the UAE have enabled the state of Georgia alone to create 7,158 additional jobs between 2006 and 2013, while Chicago, a major exporter of construction equipment and machinery to the UAE, has generated over 1,500 additional jobs.

Washington, DC has investments from Dubai World, Dubai Holding, Dubai Aerospace Enterprises and Emirates airline, among other UAE entities within the capital district while Massachusetts has varied joint initiatives from the UAE, including the Harvard Medical School — Dubai and a Boston University dental school in Dubai Healthcare City.

The Dubai delegation will conduct presentations, discussions and informal meetings in the host cities with the objective of introducing Dubai as a competitive business destination with a wide regional coverage and demonstrate Dubai’s interest in developing mutually beneficial partnerships with US companies and entrepreneurs.

The delegation comprises senior executives from Dubai such as the Dubai Corporation for Tourism and Commerce Marketing (DCTCM), Jebel Ali Free Zone Authority (Jafza), Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC), Emirates airline, Emirates SkyCargo and Dubai Exports, the export promotion agency of the DED.

“Trade relations between the UAE and the US have continued to flourish, especially in critical economic sectors. For both sides, it’s the right time to seize the moment and take our engagement to a new level wherein businesses can successfully pursue new market opportunities and new jobs can be created for citizens. Dubai can convincingly address the US investor community with the proven advantages of our bilateral engagement till date,” said Fahad Al Gergawi, chief executive officer (CEO) of Dubai FDI.

Engineer Saed Al Awadi, CEO of Dubai Exports, said the co-ordinated efforts of DED agencies have helped the local business sector to promote the emirate as an export and re-export destination for foreign trade. “We have seen a 22.3 per cent growth in UAE exports to the US in 2014 compared to 2013, largely due to rising exports and re-exports of consumer electronics, precious stones and other non-oil commodities,” added Al Awadi.

Issam Kazim, CEO of DCTCM, said: “We look forward to supporting their efforts by showcasing Dubai as an attractive destination not only for investment, but also in terms of lifestyle and tourism. I have no doubt that the road show will be a great success for all parties involved.”

Ibrahim Mohamed Aljanahi, Deputy CEO — Commercial, of Jafza, said that the free zone is already home to more than 340 US multinationals that include a large number of Fortune 500 companies. “Dubai remains the gateway and trade and commerce hub for the entire Middle East that ranks among the fastest growing regions in the world. Jafza has been attracting large multinationals from across the world, including the US,” said Aljanahi.

Ahmad Hamza, Director of Operations, DMCC, said that the US mission is a valuable way to way to engage with key stakeholders and identify new areas for collaboration as they seek to attract more fast-growing corporations to the DMCC free zone.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/biz/ins.../uaebusiness_March259.xml&section=uaebusiness


----------



## Al Bhatti

March 23, 2015 

* Dubai’s foreign trade worth Dh1.331tr in 2014 *
Imports accounted for Dh845b last year, while exports and re-exports were valued at Dh114b and Dh372b

Dubai’s foreign trade grew 0.15 per cent to Dh1.331 trillion in 2014, up from Dh1.329 trillion in 2013, according to a statement from the Dubai government on Monday.

Imports accounted for Dh845 billion last year, while exports and re-exports were valued at Dh114 billion and Dh372 billion, respectively.

Direct trade accounted for Dh818.8 billion of total foreign trade value while free zones contributed Dh488.7 billion and the customs warehouses accounted for Dh23.8 billion. The figures were released by Dubai Customs, according to the statement.

“The steady growth for Dubai’s non-oil foreign trade, with the powerful performance in other economic sectors, open new horizons for plenty of promising opportunities; yet, shouldering us more responsibilities toward careful planning and smart implementation of these plans. We are looking forward for stronger commercial ties and expanded network of trade partners, underlining Dubai’s position as a global hub for international trade,” stated Shaikh Hamdan Bin Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and Chairman of Dubai Executive Council.

Phones were the largest significant traded commodity, up 9 per cent to Dh178 billion, computers also saw 9 per cent growth to Dh53 billion and the trade of personal-use and transportation vehicles rose 30 per cent to Dh68 billion, according to the statement.

The emirate’s tourism sector recorded 8 per cent growth in jewellery trading, adding up to Dh55 billion to the economy. Petroleum trade rose 10 per cent to Dh39 billion, while trade in rotorcraft and light aircraft increased 16 per cent to Dh22 billion. “Air jets turbine engines trade” increased 7 per cent to Dh20 billion, “satellite receivers trade” rose 8 per cent to Dh17 billion.

Dubai’s foreign trade worth Dh1.331tr in 2014 |GulfNews.com


----------



## Al Bhatti

1 April 2015

*Oil accounts for less than third of UAE GDP*
*Non-oil sectors contributed 69% to GDP in ’14. *

Oil used to account for more than 90 per cent of the UAE gross domestic product (GDP) in the 1970s. However, the contribution of non-oil sectors to the GDP rose to 69 per cent at the end of 2014. Today, oil accounts for less than a third of the UAE’s GDP.

These figures were revealed by Sultan bin Saeed Al Mansouri, Minister of Economy, at the Annual Investment Meeting (AIM 2015), held under the patronage of His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, at the Dubai International Convention and Exhibition Centre.

Al Mansouri added: “As part of the progress witnessed by the UAE, foreign direct investment (FDI) plays an important role in our economic achievements. The UAE has been able to assume a leading position as an attractive destination for foreign investments. We ranked first among Arab countries and 22nd globally in the Global Investment Index for 2015.”

Participants at AIM attributed Dubai and the UAE’s investment appeal to world-class infrastructure and professional environment, unparalleled logistics services, an advanced air, land and marine transportation network, in addition to investor-friendly legislation, tax-free regime, safety and economic stability.

Dawood Al Shezawi, CEO, AIM’s organising committee, said: “The meeting has been successful in enabling knowledge exchange among experts, professionals, academics, consultants and others from more than 144 countries.”

The fifth edition of AIM is helping forge partnerships and build bridges between countries as well as facilitate cultural exchanges.

AIM is in sync with the UAE’s vision to enhance the investment environment in the country, reflected in the Ministry of Economy introducing new legislation to protect investments through a series of bills that will soon become laws.

Al Shezawi added: “A session about FDI in education and skills development was organised on day two. It discussed ways and means to enhance the technological contribution of foreign firms. A skilled workforce is key to building strong, sustainable and balanced growth.”

Another session on ‘New developments in FDI in the energy sector’ discussed the collapse in oil prices, with implications for the global economy and growing economies in general and for the Middle East in particular being immense. It looked at the far-reaching implications on emerging markets as well.

Also, a ministerial roundtable saw ministers share views on the policies they would like to see enforced at the international level and offered recommendations too. AIM also threw light on Expo 2020 hosted by Dubai and its impact on attracting bulk investments.

On the second day, a session was also organised on trends in national and international FDI policies and implications for national policy makers. It was pointed out that countries developed their outward FDI frameworks to help their firms invest abroad — the new frontier of national FDI policy making.

Oil accounts for less than third of UAE GDP - Khaleej Times


----------



## Al Bhatti

DP World, Dubai Ports World


---------------------------


3 April 2015

*DP World buys Canadian port for $457million*

*  The purchase of Fairview Container Terminal presents growth opportunity * 


DP World, one of the world’s biggest port operators, said on Thursday it had agreed to buy Canada’s Fairview Container Terminal from Deutsche Bank for $457 million in order to tap a “growth opportunity in a market with attractive and growing demand”.

Fairview is a purpose-built terminal in Prince Rupert, British Columbia, with an efficient sea-rail link and has a current capacity of 850,000 TEU that is poised to rise to 1.35 million TEU following a just-announced phase-two expansion.

DP World, which has a portfolio of more than 65 marine terminals across six continents, said in an e-mailed statement that Fairview, its second terminal in Canada, was bought on a debt-free basis. The transaction is subject to Canadian regulatory approval and DP World expects to complete the deal in the second half of 2015.

DP World already operates the Centerm Terminal in Port Metro Vancouver in Canada.

The Dubai-based ports operator said the concession period runs to 2034 with an extension to 2056 after the completion of phase two.

The transaction will provide significant benefits to Canada, including to the Province of British Columbia, to the City of Prince Rupert, to First Nations communities, and to importers, exporters and consumers, the statement said.

The company said implementation of the phase two expansion of Fairview is expected to be completed in the first half of 2017. It will add capacity and efficiency to Canada’s Asia-Pacific Gateway and Corridor. Expansion is projected to create more than half-a-million hours of construction work and more than 500 jobs.

Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, chairman of DP World, said that with a second terminal in Canada, the company is extending its global footprint.

“The value proposition is compelling and the addition of capacity to our portfolio will contribute to DP World’s continued growth and the delivery of shareholder value.”

Mohammed Sharaf, group chief executive officer of DP World, said Fairview Container Terminal offers the fastest access for vessels travelling between Asia and North America. The terminal also offers the highest productivity rates on the West Coast and an efficient rail link to the hinterland.

The long-term concession and ability to build beyond the current phase two of expansion presents a fantastic opportunity for DP World, said Sharaf.

“We are delighted to announce this transaction and look forward to further enhancing the port’s operations under DP World management,” he said.

DP World recently signed an agreement with the Maldivian government to develop the archipelago’s ports and logistics industry.

For 2014, DP World posted an 11.8 per cent rise in net profit to $675 million compared with $604 million in the prior year. Last year’s revenue was $3.41 billion, up 11 per cent from 2013. DP World invested $807 million across its portfolio in 2014, adding two million TEU.


Business - DP World buys Canadian port for $457million


----------



## Al Bhatti

April 18, 2015

*UAE ranks 16th globally in exports: WTO*
*UAE merchandise exports reached $359 billion*

The UAE has retained its high ranking among the world's top 16 exporter nations, according to the World Trade Organisation's Report on International Trade Trends.

The report, released recently in Geneva, shows that UAE ranks16th among global exporters and is the number one market for merchandise exports in the Mena region.

In imports, UAE ranks 19th and is the most important market for merchandise imports in Mena.

The WTO report says UAE merchandise exports reached $359 billion, which is 1.9 per cent of the total world exports. UAE imports grew by 4 per cent and it accounted for 1.4 per cent of the total world exports.

Regionally, UAE accounts for 28 per cent of the Middle East merchandise exports and 33 per cent of imports during 2014.

According to the report, UAE ranks 19th among global importers of services.

The total value services imports to UAE is $72 billion, which constitutes 1.5 per cent of the total global imports of services.

However, this rank goes up to 13 when EU is considered as a single bloc.

The UAE exports of services increased to $ 17 billion, ranking 25 globally, if EU is considered a bloc.

Economy Minister Sultan bin Saeed Al Mansouri said: "UAE has become a major player in international trade. Our country bolstered its position in global trade scene and we expect it will continue to do so for the coming years.

“The trade policy of the UAE, advanced infrastructure, strategic location and legislative environment are all factors contributing to the continuous growth of our trade sector.

“During the past few year, enormous efforts were exerted to increase the level of competitiveness of the UAE and increase the opportunities of growth and development in all sectors, including trade."

The report showed that global trade saw modest growth by 2.4 per cent during 2014 and projected growth to reach 3.3 during 2015 and 4 per cent during 2016.

The reports states that many risks and challenges affected the growth of global trade including geopolitical tensions, monetary policies, exchange rates fluctuations, slowdown of growth in emerging economies and decrease in oil prices.

The reports says that abolishing protective measure, easing access to markets and reforming global trade rule can boost international trade.

2014 saw growth in developing countries exports with 3.3 per cent increase, a bigger growth than that of developed countries, which was 2.2 per cent.

Developing countries imports grew by 2 per cent while developed countries imports grew by 3.2 per cent .

The reports projects developing countries imports to increase by 3.7 per cent and 5 per cent in 2015 and 2016 respectively. Developing countries exports are expected to grow by 3.6 per cent in 2015 and 4.1 per cent in 2016. 

The merchandise exports of the Middle East region dropped by 4 per cent during 2014 compared to 2013 while imports increased by 1 per cent for the same period. The services exports from the region increased by 6 per cent in 2014 compared to 2013 while services imports grew by 9 per cent. UAE’s share of the region’s services imports stand at 27 per cent while it accounts for 14 per cent of the total services exports of the region.

UAE ranks 16th globally in exports: WTO - Emirates 24|7


----------



## Al Bhatti

8 May 2015






*Emirates Group profit up 34%, marks 27th straight year of growth
 Records 27th straight year of growth on robust shows from flagship airline, dnata. *

The Emirates Group announced on Thursday its second highest profit in history of Dh5.5 billion for fiscal year ended on March 31, 2015 — a jump of 34 per cent over the previous year — to mark 27th consecutive year of profit and growth.

The group — comprising the world’s fastest growing carrier Emirates airline, SkyCargo and airport handling company dnata — said it ended 2014 on a strong note despite the many global and operational challenges.

The group also claimed new capacity milestones at both its airlines and dnata, as it pressed ahead with expand global footprint expansion, while strengthening its business through strategic investments. 

The group’s revenue reached Dh96.5 billion, an increase of 10 per cent over last year’s results, and the cash balance remained strong, growing to Dh20 billion, Emirates chairman said at a Press briefing.

While the group’s flagship airline posted a profit of Dh4.6 billion on a revenue of Dh 88.8 billion, dnata recorded a profit of Dh906 million, it highest-ever in 56 years. Emirates SkyCargo reported a nine per cent revenue surge to Dh12.3 billion.

Shaikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates airline and Group, described 2014-15 was “a turbulent year” for aviation.

“The fall in oil prices provided cost relief in the second half of our financial year, however it did not offset the hit to our profitability caused by significant currency fluctuations, nor the hit to our revenue from operational adjustments in addressing the Ebola outbreak, armed conflicts in several regions, and the 80-day runway upgrading works at Dubai International airport,” said Shaikh Ahmed, who is also President of Dubai Civil Aviation Authority.

“Achieving our 27th consecutive year of profit and one of our best performances to date, is testimony to the strength of our brands and business fundamentals, as well as the dedication and talent of our workforce,” said Shaikh Ahmed. 

The strong rise of the US dollar against currencies in many of Emirates’ and dnata’s key markets had an Dh1.5 billion impact to the group’s bottom line, while the 80-day disruption at Dubai International Airport had an estimated impact of Dh1.7 billion on group revenue.

“Every year brings a new set of challenges. In addressing these, we are always guided by the best interest of our people, our customers, and our long-term goals. As a group, we keep a close eye on our top and bottom lines, but we never take our foot off the gas pedal when it comes to investing to enhance our business performance, and looking after our people,” Shaikh Ahmed said.

In 2014-15, the group collectively invested over Dh20.2 billion in new aircraft and equipment, modern facilities, the latest technologies, and staff initiatives. “This was the second highest amount ever in one financial year after last year’s record investment.”

The group’s employee base across its more than 80 subsidiaries and companies increased by 11 per cent to over 84,000-strong representing over 160 different nationalities. “Looking ahead, the ongoing uncertainty for many currencies and economic markets around the world will continue to pose a challenge, as will the looming threat of protectionism in some countries. However, we move into the new financial year with confidence, and a strong foundation for continued profitability with our strong balance sheet, solid track record, diverse global portfolio, and international talent pool. We will continue our journey of steady and rational growth, and work even harder to meet and exceed our customers’ expectations,” said Shaikh Ahmed.

In line with the overall profit increase, the group declared a dividend of Dh2.6 billion to the Investment Corporation of Dubai.

UAE is the most competitive market in Middle East, amongst the top 10 globally: Shaikh Mohammed 

The UAE is the most competitive market in the Middle East and amongst the top 10 globally, His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, has affirmed.

“This did not happen by accident. Building on our heritage, our founding fathers charted the path for our nation’s economic progress and prosperity more than 40 years ago. The UAE has always embraced competition and free market principles from our earliest days as a small trading post until today, Shaikh Mohammed said in the forward of the Emirates Group annual report 2014-2015.

Shaikh Mohammed said,” If we want the best talent, the best companies, and the best opportunities for our country, there is no room for protectionism. We have to be imaginative and innovative.

“If we want successful industries, we must invest in the right infrastructure and base our decisions on market need and commercial funding. Above all, we must never rest on our laurels.

“Dubai’s strategy for economic development and diversification has always been underpinned by these principles. In the aviation sector, the UAE’s Open Skies policy has brought over 140 airlines to operate at Dubai International airport today, connecting our city to 260 other cities spanning six continents around the world. Emirates, our home carrier, has to compete in an open marketplace with all of these other airlines. No short cuts, no protection, no subsidies. It must stand on its own feet and work hard to stay ahead of the competition.

“To date, Emirates and dnata have generated dividends of Dh 14.6 billion for the Dubai government. Those dividends have been ploughed back into the economy, helping fund essential infrastructure projects including the various phases of expansion at Dubai International airport and Dubai World Central.

“In 2013, aviation contributed US$26.7 billion to Dubai’s GDP, supporting 416,550 jobs. By 2020, aviation is projected to support over 750,000 jobs and contribute US$53.1 billion to GDP.

“This is not a surprise. Although Dubai and the UAE have thriving seaports, given our geography, air transport will remain the most important means of access for international travellers, as well as for the shipment of time-critical goods for the foreseeable future. That is why we invest in the aviation sector with a strategic long-term view, and strive to make every facet of this sector worldclass, based on international best practice.

“Economic success is of course only one indicator when we look at the overall picture and the long-term goals of Dubai and the UAE, just as the Emirates Group’s strong financial track record is only one aspect of its success.

“The well-being of our citizens and residents remain a top priority. I’m proud that the UAE is ranked the 14th happiest country in the world, and 1st among Arab countries, in the second United Nations World Happiness Report, which covers 156 nations. Just as I’m proud that our home grown companies like the Emirates Group, attract the most talented people from around the globe to live and work here the UAE, making our country one of the world’s most diverse, competitive, and dynamic.

“Ours is an environment that encourages enterprise, and we will continue to build a country where citizens and residents can enjoy peace and prosperity, and where the public and private sectors work together to achieve meaningful results for the communities we serve. “

Business - Emirates Group profit up 34%, marks 27th straight year of growth


-----------------------------------------------------------


May 08, 2015






*Etihad Airways named 'Airline of the year' in China*
*Airline operates 21 services between Abu Dhabi and 3 major cities in mainland China*

Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, has been named ‘Airline of the Year’ at the 14th Annual China Travel & Meeting Industry Awards 2015.

This prestigious award was announced during a gala ceremony in Shanghai this week, attended by over 200 senior executives from the Chinese travel and meeting industry, in recognition of the Etihad Airways’ market-leading product and service offering.

The airline currently operates 21 services between Abu Dhabi and three major cities in mainland China - Beijing, Chengdu and Shanghai. In addition, its presence in Greater China will be strengthened from 15 June 2015, with the start of a daily service to Hong Kong.

Peter Baumgartner, Chief Commercial Officer of Etihad Airways, said, "We have experienced the rapid growth of China’s travel market firsthand since commencing our services to the country seven years ago. Despite strong competition from other airlines, Etihad Airways is today established as a carrier of choice for Chinese travellers, due to our extensive network connections, convenient flight timings and superior products and services.

"We are delighted to be named Airline of the Year at the China Travel & Meeting Industry Awards and look forward to expanding our Greater China network next month, with the launch of a daily service from the financial and tourism hub of Hong Kong to Abu Dhabi and beyond."

The China Travel & Meeting Industry Awards are jointly organised by ‘Travel Weekly’ magazine and Events China. The ‘Airline of the Year’ award follows a string of accolades for Etihad Airways in China this year, including ‘Best First Class Cabin’ from Top Travel in March, and ‘Best Business Class Cabin’ at the Annual Travel Awards in February.

Etihad Airways named 'Airline of the year' in China - Emirates 24|7


----------



## Al Bhatti

March 23, 2015

*China replaces India as Dubai’s biggest non-oil trade partner*

China is now Dubai’s biggest non-oil trade partner, government figures show.

Trade with China totalled Dh175 billion in 2014, up from Dh135.7bn the previous year.

That represents an increase of 29 per cent – enough to push India off the top spot as Dubai’s major non-oil trade partner.

Non-oil trade between Dubai and India totalled Dh109bn last year. The United States accounted for Dh83bn of trade, while Saudi Arabia was the UAE’s largest Gulf trade partner, with a total trade value of Dh52bn.

Overall non-oil trade totalled Dh1.33 trillion in 2014 – an increase of 0.15 per cent against 2013’s figure of Dh1.32 trillion.

Non-oil exports and re-exports accounted for Dh486bn, while Dubai imported Dh845bn of goods and services.

Dubai’s appetite for smartphones accounted for the biggest chunk, with trade in the devices totalling Dh178bn in 2014, an increase of 9 per cent against the previous year.

Direct trade accounted for Dh818.8bn of Dubai’s total non-oil trade, while free zones accounted for Dh488.7bn.

Jebel Ali Free Zone, which reported its full-year results this month, added 650 new businesses last year, leading profits to grow by 50 per cent across 2014.

Demand for warehouse space near Dubai World Central, and around the area of Dubai’s mooted logistics corridor, is strong, real estate analysts said.

Dubai aims to become one of the world’s leading logistics hubs.

“Historically, trade has always been a prime economic activity commonly practiced by the people of the UAE, and today the trade sector plays a significant role in our overall economic development,” said Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed, Crown Prince of Dubai.

“Within the framework of our comprehensive developmental strategy, trade has integrated with other sectors to secure diversification of our national income confirming our ability to sustain solid growth,” he said.

China replaces India as Dubai’s biggest non-oil trade partner


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 18, 2015

*ICBC's Dubai branch launches $500m 5-year bond*
*ICBC is China’s largest bank by assets*

Industrial and Commercial Bank of China has launched a $500 million five-year debut bond issued by its Dubai branch, which is set to price later on Monday, a document from lead managers said.

The bank, China's largest by assets, set the final spread at 120 basis points over U.S. Treasuries, the document stated, tighter than the initial price guidance of around 145 basis points over treasuries announced earlier in the day.

The deal, rated A1 by Moody's, has garnered orders in excess of $3.5 billion from investors so far, an earlier document showed.

ICBC picked Citigroup, Emirates NBD, National Bank of Abu Dhabi and itself to arrange the transaction.

ICBC's Dubai branch launches $500m 5-year bond - Emirates 24|7


-----------


Related threads:


China launches its first yuan bond in Middle East

Qatar launches first Chinese yuan clearing hub in Middle East


----------



## azzo

*SAR UPDATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

@Chinese-Dragon @beijingwalker @cirr @TaiShang @AndrewJin

------------------------------

July 1, 2015






*Bank of China lists $322m bonds on Nasdaq Dubai*
Capital from bonds to support cross-border trade

Bank of China announced the listing of a two billion yuan, or (Dh1.18 billion, $322 million) bond on Nasdaq Dubai on Wednesday. The bank is set to use the capital raised to support cross-border trade and infrastructure activities linking various regions of the globe under China’s ‘One Belt, One Road’ strategy.

The listing is also in line with Nasdaq’s plans to attract more international companies seeking high visibility in the Middle East.

The issuance was one of a tranche of bond issues made last months by the bank. Bank of China has already raised the equivalent of about $4 billion from the international bond markets from its tranche of bond issues. The multi-currency bonds consist of four currencies; renminbi, Singapore dollars, US dollars, and euros, and are the first bonds issued in support of China’s initiative.

Under the ‘One Belt, One Road’ initiative, China aims to create a modern Silk Road to improve its connections to Europe and the Middle East. Projects under the plan include railways, highways, pipelines, power grids, and other infrastructure links.

“If you connect the five branches chosen as issuers; Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, UAE and Hungary, they represent the new Silk Road. It clearly illustrates the main purpose of this issue, and that is to boost financial and trade ties China and 65 countries alongside the Belt and the Road,” said Tian Jun, general manager of the Bank of China Abu Dhabi branch.

Jun had earlier said that the bank decided to list its bonds on Nasdaq Dubai as the UAE is becoming more important in terms of trade and finance in the world.

The total nominal value of all conventional bonds listed on Dubai’s exchanges reached $11.64 billion, the largest of any exchange in the region, according to Nasdaq Dubai.

Hamed Ali, chief executive officer of Nasdaq Dubai, said that the exchange is expected to further strengthen links with regional and global investors, and enhance services provided by Nasdaq to its issuers.

Bank of China lists $322m bonds on Nasdaq Dubai | GulfNews.com


--------------------------

Related thread:

UAE to bolster economic ties with China

China launches its first yuan bond in Middle East

Qatar launches first Chinese yuan clearing hub in Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 12, 2015





Ahmed Mahboob Musabih and Li Lingbing stressed the importance of enhancing economic cooperation and coordination for stronger economic relations between China and the UAE.

* Dubai-China trade robust *
Value hits Dh47 billion in Q1; countries keen to bolster activity 

China is well-positioned as Dubai's top trading partner with bilateral trade valued at Dh47 billion in the first quarter of 2015.

This was announced by Dubai Customs director Ahmed Mahboob Musabih following a business meeting with Li Lingbing, Consul-General of the People's Republic of China in Dubai.

Hailing the exceptional UAE-China commercial relations, Musabih noted that Dubai-China trade scored a record Dh175 billion in 2014. 

The two sides explored Dubai-China bilateral trade ties and discussed mechanisms for further coordination in customs operations to see more growth and prosperity in their mutual trade. 

Li paid tribute to Dubai Customs for pushing the reel of bilateral trade and offering top customs services and facilitations for Chinese traders and investors.

She also stressed the importance of enhancing economic cooperation and coordination for stronger economic relations between China and the UAE.

Musabih said Dubai takes on a vibrant role to keep the Chinese commodities flowing to the world.

"Dubai has become a major platform for networking the Chinese market with European and African markets," he added. 

Dubai Customs spares no effort to develop economic and trade ties with China as directed by His Highness Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, to boost trade with Asia and underpin Dubai's regional and global foothold on the trade landscape, he said.

"Dubai Customs' strive to boost trade with China calls for closer economic ties and supports the flow of Chinese investments to Dubai, coupled with the growing number of Chinese companies that make Dubai their regional office for managing their business throughout Europe and Africa," Musabih added.

Dubai Customs is committed to bolstering Dubai's economic growth by supporting foreign trade and investment from all parts of the world, including China, he said.

"We are very keen to assist Chinese traders and investors who are willing to expand their market potential here, making best use of Dubai's position as a fast-growing global trade hub."

Dubai-China trade robust - Khaleej Times


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 19, 2015





The launch of the fourth ship of Baynunah Corvette Class Programme for the UAE Navy at the Abu Dhabi Ship Building Shipyard in the Mussafah area of Abu Dhabi. Abu Dhabi Ship Building announced earlier this year that it will partner with the French company Thales to provide maintenance services to naval forces across the region. 





A vehicle at the Tawazun military industry factory.





State-owned Emirates Global Aluminium is spending $5.2bn to boost capacity at its smelter in Dubai and build an alumina refinery in Abu Dhabi.





Tawazun was among the local winners awarded contracts at this year’s Idex.





Women operators work in the final assembly area at Strata.





A military ship under construction at Abu Dhabi Ship Building.





Temperatures rise to 650 degrees Celsius to mix various elements for aluminium at the Emirates Aluminum plant in Abu Dhabi. EGA, the world’s fifth-largest aluminium producer, was formed last year in the merger of Dubai Aluminium and Abu Dhabi’s Emirates Aluminium.


*Abu Dhabi makes big strides in diversifying economy as oil price remains low*

As Gulf economies take stock of continuing oil price turbulence, the Abu Dhabi government is boosting investments in the industrial and petrochemical sector to diversify income from fossil-fuel energy.

From petrochemical projects to defence industries, the UAE has made strides in becoming one of the most non-oil dependent economies in the region.

“The UAE is one of the most diversified economies of the region and ranks favourably on competitiveness indicators,” the IMF says. “Structural reforms should aim at further diversifying the economy and accelerating private sector-led job creation for nationals.”

The industrialisation efforts are part of Abu Dhabi’s 2030 Vision, which counts on non-oil industries to play a significant role in supporting the economy.

As part of Abu Dhabi’s Economic Vision 2030, the contribution of the non-oil sector is aimed to be 64 per cent of GDP. In 2013, non-oil activities contributed 45 per cent to the emirate’s GDP, versus 43 per cent in 2012, according to the Economic Report of the Emirate of Abu Dhabi 2014.

The manufacturing industries sector in Abu Dhabi accounted for 12.6 per cent of the emirate’s non-oil GDP in 2013.

Petrochemicals and plastics remain the top manufacturing sector, accounting for about half of the manufacturing industries’ production and 73 per cent of its fixed capital formation. It is followed by the basic metal industries (iron and aluminium), which account for 11 per cent of the production value of manufacturing industries sector.

“Dubai has been traditionally the leader of the diversification effort, but Abu Dhabi has found its own competitive niches in different segments and it is natural to focus on the non-oil sector in the current period of low oil prices,” says Razan Nasser, a senior economist at HSBC Middle East.

For example, the plastics firm Borouge plans to reach a petrochemical production capacity of 4.5 million tonnes a year by 2016 as the country’s biggest petchems producer undertakes a US$4.5 billion expansion despite the oil price rout. Borouge 3, which had an initial start last year, will increase output to 4 million tonnes of petrochemicals a year by the end of this year from the current level of more than 2 million tonnes per year. Abu Dhabi-based Borouge is a joint venture between state-run energy firm Abu Dhabi National Oil Company and Austria’s petrochemical company Borealis.

Meanwhile, the state-owned Emirates Global Aluminium (EGA) is spending $5.2bn to boost capacity at its smelter in Dubai and build an alumina refinery in Abu Dhabi. EGA, the world’s fifth-largest aluminium producer, was formed last year by the merger of Dubai Aluminium (Dubal) and Abu Dhabi’s Emirates Aluminium (Emal).

EGA is adding about 40,000 tonnes per year to the 1 million tonnes per year smelter plant at Dubai due for start-up in 2017 and it is building a 2.2 million tonnes per year alumina refinery in Al Taweelah in Abu Dhabi set for start-up in the first quarter of 2018.

All of these expansion projects at EGA, which reached a capacity of 2.4 million tonnes per year last year, are part of plans to become the fourth-largest aluminium producer globally in the next two to three years.

“Currently, projects in chemicals, plastics and related products dominate manufacturing value added in Abu Dhabi. These are oil-related [petrochem] and energy intensive,” says Dima Jardaneh, an economist and director of research at investment bank EFG-Hermes in Dubai. “To more effectively diversify the manufacturing sector away from oil, there needs to be an emphasis on projects that are not oil-related.

“I believe that Abu Dhabi plans to expand efforts in this direction. For example, manufacturing clusters around basic metals, the aerospace industry, and health and pharma, albeit these efforts are still at early stages.”

Abu Dhabi has also been keen to develop the aerospace efforts and defines the industry as part of its Vision 2030. At this year’s edition of the International Defence Exhibition (Idex) in Abu Dhabi a large portion of deals went to UAE-based defence companies as part of government plans to carve up a local industry and create jobs for nationals. The newly-formed Emirates Defence Industries Company, Tawazun and Abu Dhabi Ship Building were among the local winners awarded contracts alongside foreign firms such as the US-based Boeing, Europe’s Airbus Defence, and the French-Italian aerospace manufacturer Thales Alenia Space.

Strata, a company owned by strategic investment company Mubadala, will make parts worth $80 million for Airbus this year and is expected to eventually produce composite parts for the A350 and A320.

Al Ain-based Strata, which also manufactures parts for Airbus’s rival Boeing, won deals with the two plane makers worth $5bn to make parts for their aircraft at the Dubai air show in 2013.

At the Khalifa Industrial Zone, where Emal and other industries are based, there are a number of projects that will support diversification efforts.

Abu Dhabi Ports this year signed an agreement with a unit of FourWinds Group to build a steel foundry to produce car parts at the capital’s Kizad free zone, with Germany’s car parts maker Continental Teves agreeing to buy the full output of the first production line.

The Abu Dhabi-based Senaat conglomerate is developing a Dh1.1bn steel plant that will create 370 jobs in Kizad through a joint venture with two Japanese steel makers, JFE Steel and Marubeni-Itochu Steel.

“With the introduction of Abu Dhabi Vision 2030, the AD government is in pursuit of economic diversification and sustainable growth,” says Alp Eke, senior economist at National Bank of Abu Dhabi.

“In my opinion AD is on the right track and is able to reach ambitious goals of Vision 2030 with projects like Khalifa Industrial Zone, Abu Dhabi Midfield Terminal, and Etihad Rail,” Mr Eke says.

“These projects will reduce reliance on oil sector, facilitate trade and transportation, will boost activity, enable direct and indirect economic growth.”

Abu Dhabi makes big strides in diversifying economy as oil price remains low | The National


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 21, 2015 

*Jebel Ali the world’s most productive port*
Sharjah’s Khor Fakkan features in top 10 list despite a slip in productivity from 119 to 100 movers per ship per hour

DP World’s flagship Jebel Ali Port was the most productive port in 2014, according to the latest JOC Port Productivity report that looks at 771 ports worldwide.

The port handled 131 moves per ship per hour in 2014, a 10 per cent improvement on the 119 moves it had in 2013 when it was also the world’s most productive port.

JOC defines productivity as the average number of moves per hour for each ship. A move is the loading, offloading and repositioning of shipping containers.

In an emailed statement, DP World Chairman Sultan Bin Sulayem said the top ranking is a reflection of the company’s investment in the port including the soon-to-be completed semi-automated Terminal 3.

“We constantly work towards improving turnaround times for ships at our berths, which in turn delivers benefits down the supply chain to other stakeholders,” stated Bin Sulayem.

Six ports from China featured in the top 10 as well as one from Japan and South Korea. Sharjah’s Khor Fakkan Port, operated by Gulftainer, was listed as the tenth most productive port in the world.

However, its year-on-year productivity rate slipped to 100, down from 119 in 2013.

In the Europe, Middle East and Africa, Jebel Ali, Khor Fakkan and Abu Dhabi’s Khalifa Port were the most productive.

Oman’s Salalah Port was fourth and Saudi Arabia’s Jeddah Port was seventh. Ports from Germany, Netherlands, Spain and Belgium also made the regional top 10.

Jebel Ali the world’s most productive port | GulfNews.com


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 21, 2015

*Are you ready to fly? Middle East needs 60,000 new pilots*

The Middle East will need more than 6,000 pilots and technicians each year over the next two decades according to a new report from Boeing.

The plane maker estimates the world will need 558,000 new commercial airline pilots and 609,000 commercial airline maintenance technicians over the next 20 years as airlines add 38,000 planes to the global fleet.

The Middle East region will need 60,000 new pilots and 66,000 technicians over the same period according to Boeing’s 2015 Pilot and Technician Outlook - a rate of about 6,300 each year.

But while the region’s big three carriers have dominated new hiring in recent years, led by Dubai-based Emirates, the focus will increasingly shift to Asia.

Boeing says the Asia-Pacific region will need 226,000 new pilots and 238,000 technicians through 2034.

Such demand is creating pressure on airlines and manufacturers to keep pace.

“The challenge of meeting the global demand for airline professionals will not be solved by one company alone,” said Sherry Carbary, vice president, Boeing Flight Services

“Aircraft manufacturers, airlines, training equipment manufacturers, training delivery organisations, regulatory agencies and educational institutions are all stepping up to meet the increasing need to train and certify pilots and technicians.”

Etihad and Emirates are together adding thousands of new staff each as they expand their route networks and increase flight frequencies.

Are you ready to fly? Middle East needs 60,000 new pilots, says Boeing | The National


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 13, 2015 

*Emirates to fly world’s longest route to Panama*
Flights to Panama City from Dubai to start next year in what will be the world’s longest non-stop flight

Emirates said on Thursday it will launch flights to Panama City, Panama next year in what will be the world’s longest non-stop flight.

The 17-hours-and-35-minute westbound journey between Dubai and Panama will launch on February 1st, 2016 and it will be the airlines first destinations in Central America, according to an emailed statement.

The route will be operated daily by a three class Boeing 777-200LR (long range) with 8 seats in first class, 42 in business and 216 in economy. The aircraft will be able to carry 15 tonnes of cargo.

“Panama City will be our first destination gateway in Central America, providing a convenient option for our passengers travelling from or through our global hub in Dubai and onward to destinations throughout Central America, the Caribbean and the northern part of South America,” stated Shaikh Ahmad bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates Airline & Group.

“We’re also pleased to be the only commercial airline to offer a daily, first class service to travellers on what will be the world’s longest non-stop flight,” he added.

Panama’s Vice President stated that government-to-government talks played a pivotal role in launching the new route.

"It is gratifying to see how diplomatic efforts focused on generating development and prosperity for Panama materialise," stated Isabel Saint Malo de Alvarado, Vice President of the Republic of Panama.

“New doors to the country will open with a direct connection to the Middle East,” he added.

Emirates already flies to South American cities Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro in Brazil and Buenos Aires in Argentina.

*Current record*

Australian airline Qantas currently flies the world's longest route at 16 hours and 55 minutes between Sydney, Australia and Dallas/Fort Worth in Texas, the United States.

Emirates to fly world’s longest route to Panama


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*1. Gulf Arab Leaders Push For EU-Style ‘Middle East Union’ At GCC Summit*

http://www.ibtimes.com/gulf-arab-leaders-push-eu-style-middle-east-union-gcc-summit-2221397

*2. GCC chases 'Gulf union' dream at Riyadh summit*

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/region/gcc-chases-union-dream-at-riyadh-summit

*3. GCC fast on track to realize integration - Min. Al-Ali*

http://www.kuna.net.kw/ArticleDetails.aspx?id=2502282&language=en

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Lucky Qatar lol:

*Ooredoo Qatar rolls out super-speedy (but pricey) 1Gbps internet*

http://dohanews.co/ooredoo-qatar-rolls-super-speedy-pricey-1gbps-fiber-internet/



> The state-backed telecoms company added that Qatar is now one of only 10 countries around the world where such a home service is available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Closed-door summit takes up GCC integration*

http://www.arabtimesonline.com/news/closed-door-summit-takes-gcc-integration/








> JEDDAH, May 31, (KUNA): The leaders of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) member states held their 16th consultative meeting in Jeddah on Tuesday, with His Highness the Amir Sheikh Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber Al-Sabah attending. The just-several-hour closeddoor meeting was presided over by Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud.
> 
> During their gathering, the GCC leaders discussed GCC integration and cooperation and ways of developing them in all fields as well as the current regional and international developments. GCC leaders commended efforts exerted by His Highness the Amir aiming to bring about success in the current peace talks among the Yemeni warring parties in Kuwait, said GCC Secretary General Abullatif Al-Zayani.
> 
> Al-Zayani made the statement on Tuesday during a joint news conference with Saudi Foreign Minister Adel Al- Jubeir at the conclusion of the 16th consultative meeting in Jeddah today.
> 
> Meanwhile, Al-Jubeir said the Yemeni peace negotiations are currently held in accordance with the implementation of outcomes of national dialogue, the UN Security Council resolutions, the Gulf initiative, the ceasefire, handover of weapons and the restoration of legitimacy. He hoped that the talks would make further progress so as to restore peace, stability and security to Yemen. He pointed that his country reached an understanding on stopping military operations on southern borders to facilitate the delivery of humanitarian and medical aid to that Arab country. Al-Jubeir regretted, at the same time, that there are some breaches of the ceasefire truce.
> 
> The Kingdom stressed the need to reach a political solution to the crisis in Yemen, he said. He pointed out that the countries tasked with Yemen are working to get a peaceful solution as soon as possible. His Highness the Amir and his accompanying delegation have since arrived back to Kuwait.
> 
> His Highness the Amir was received at the airport by His Highness the Crown Prince Sheikh Nawaf Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber Al-Sabah, senior sheikhs, Deputy Chief of Kuwait National Guards Sheikh Mishaal Al-Ahmad Al- Jaber Al-Sabah, His Highness Sheikh Nasser Al-Mohammd Al-Ahmad Al- Sabah, His Highness the Prime Minister Sheikh Jaber Al-Mubarak Al-Hamad Al-Sabah, Acting National Assembly Speaker Mubarak Salem Al-Harees, Deputy Minister of Amiri Diwan Affairs Sheikh Ali Jarrah Al-Sabah and senior officials.
> 
> The accompanying delegation included First Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Foreign Affairs Sheikh Sabah Al-Khaled Al-Hamad Al-Sabah, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Interior Sheikh Mohammad Al-Khaled Al-Hamad Al-Sabah, Deputy Premier and Defense Minister Sheikh Khaled Al-Jarrah Al-Sabah, director of the office of His Highness the Amir Ahmad Fahad Al-Fahad, head of the Amiri protocols Sheikh Khaled Al- Abdullah Al-Sabah Al-Nasser Al-Sabah, chief of media and cultural affairs at the Amiri Diwan Youssef Al-Roumi, chief of political and economic affairs Sheikh Fawaz Saud Nasser Saud Al-Sabah, and senior officials at the Amiri Diwan and Foreign Ministry.
> 
> His Highness the Amir sent on Tuesday a cable to Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud thanking him for warm reception and hospitality during the 16th consultative meeting of GCC leaders held earlier Monday.
> 
> In the cable, His Highness the Amir lauded the results of the meeting aiming to enhance the bonds of historical and cordial relations among the GCC member states. His Highness the Amir said this would be in favor of meeting the aspirations of Gulf nations towards further prosperity and stability. His Highness the Amir wished King Salman good health and the Kingdom further progress and prosperity under his wise leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Saudi developers create road app to save lives*

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/saudi-developers-create-road-app-save-lives/



> Layan Damanhouri
> Saudi Gazette
> 
> JEDDAH — Saudi computer engineer Abdullah Hejazi and his team created “Hofra”, a mobile app that monitors road conditions and alert drivers of potholes and other impeding dangers on their route.
> 
> Created in Silicon Valley, the app has been mainly used in the United States and Saudi Arabia, according to Hejazi. It allows users to exchange information about 20,000 road hazards.
> 
> The founders say they were impelled to create the app following a fatal accident of a close relative because of a pothole on the road.
> 
> Others who have the luck of surviving are left with costly repairs and serious injuries.
> 
> “We decided to engineer the solution and came up with this application,” Hejazi told Saudi Gazette.
> 
> Following a lot of research, the team worked on a mobile app that operates on crowdsourcing that allows the community to share the responsibility of reporting road hazards.
> 
> “We strive to help governments fix the problems that people most complain about as well as be aware of the need of maintenance and improve road conditions,” he said. “The goal is to make it a stand-alone app.”
> 
> The app concerns everything to do with the road condition, including potholes, the asphalt’s condition, spilled water, abrasions and construction work.
> 
> When asked about the challenges faced, Hejazi said, “We were expecting the app to take a few weeks to develop, but — in reality — it took eight months nonstop. Our team consists of a developer, designer, project manager, and user tester. We found out so many things about roads that we didn’t know about. We went out and asked the opinion of people on the streets. We met experts and learned about potholes and maintenance.”
> 
> Hejazi said he looks forward to collaborating with municipalities in Saudi Arabia to enhance the service on a larger scale.
> 
> The Kingdom has one of the highest mobile penetration rates in the world. Up to date, it has reportedly exceedingly reached over 170%.
> 
> “Smart devices in Saudi Arabia are in the hands of the young and the old,” he said. “However, Arabic content is very little. I wish Saudi Arabia leads the front in mobile smart technology.”
> 
> He adds, “There’s been a lot of buzz about billion-dollar companies born after 2005 that started from mobile apps. Today these companies generate a lot of money and contribute to the growth of the economy. There needs to be enough companies and startups to launch as many apps in the market for the Arab population.”
> 
> He expects the smart application market is yet to see growth over the coming years, similar to the dot-com boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*NBA Stores to open in four GCC countries*

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/nba-stores-open-in-four-gcc-countries-636351.html



> A partnership between the NBA and Al Mana Fashion Group will see the first NBA Stores open in the Middle East.
> Two stores are set to open in Doha during the 2016-17 NBA season, with outlets in the UAE, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait to follow.
> “This long-term project cements the NBA’s commitment to grow our footprint across the Middle East,” said NBA EMEA Vice President, Global Merchandising Vandana Balachandar.
> “As the demand for the NBA continues to grow in the Middle East, our partnership with Al Mana Fashion Group will allow us to provide a comprehensive assortment of NBA merchandise while bringing the official NBA shopping experience to our fans in the region.”
> The stores will sell official merchandise of the US professional basketball league, including replica team uniforms, footwear and toys.
> The NBA has more than 400 branded outlets globally. It NBA opened its flagship NBA Store in New York on 45th Street and Fifth Avenue in December 2015. It also has three stores in the Philippine capital Manila, with a fourth scheduled to open in Cebu in August.
> “The NBA is one of the most successful sports leagues in the world and is watched and enjoyed by millions of people around the globe,” said Andrew Fairall, General Manager of Al Mana Fashion Group – Sports Division.
> “With basketball being one of the fastest-growing categories in sports retail in the region, we are very excited to be working with such an iconic brand as we build an exciting new chapter in our illustrious legacy in the Middle East.”








@Arabian Stallion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*‘Kuwait, GCC states keen to activate railway project’ – Over 2,000 km line to link all states’*

http://www.arabtimesonline.com/news...ate-railway-project-2000-km-line-link-states/



> RIYADH, June 24, (KUNA): Kuwaiti Minister of Public Works and Minister of State for National Assembly Affairs Dr. Ali Al-Omair said Thursday his country is keen on cooperation with other GCC member states to implement the GCC railway network. “The GCC leaders instructed their respective governments to attach great importance to this vital project which will facilitate the movement of individuals and commodities among our countries,” he told reporters.
> 
> Al-Omair made the press remarks following the extraordinary meeting of the GCC ministers of transport and communication at the GCC Secretariat here. “The meeting discussed the progress made in this mega project,” he said, noting that some GCC members have finalized the designing and started implementing of the project while others are still working on the designs. “We have also discussed the GCC partnership in navigational assistance and standard controls for licensing the ship inspecting companies as well as the single guidelines for traffic controllers,” he revealed.
> 
> The planned 2,117 km-long railway will start from Kuwait and proceed towards Dammam city in Saudi Arabia where it will bifurcate into three lines – one to Manama in Bahrain, another to Doha in Qatar and a third to Abu-Dhabi and Al-Ain in the UAE and the Muscat in Oman.



@Arabian Stallion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Will the whole GCC going to expel Pakistani out in coming years?


----------



## The SC

al-Hasani said:


> Yeah, what is happening with Dr. Mosab? Such a great member and a fellow Hejazi although I am only partial, LOL!
> 
> Well, Europe, USA, China etc. also invest in agriculture outside their borders but there is already huge farmlands and greenhouses in many provinces of KSA that produces vegetables and fruits in abundance. Even export it outside of KSA. Hundred of local markets as well.
> 
> Can somebody explain this? I understand that it is more useful for UAE, Qatar and much smaller states that have not even a remotely close diversity as KSA (climatic as well).
> 
> Why produce watermelons outside of KSA when the local ones are amazing, healthy and very tasty? Plenty of grapes as well on the countryside and tropical fruits in the South including coffee beans etc.
> 
> The government should give more benefits to farmers IMO.
> 
> Who is in agreement?


 For export to UAE, Qatar and others..


----------



## Swordbreaker12

These cars are made in Saudi Arabia and are 100% Saudi 

http://snam.com.sa/

Site Navigation







*HAFILAT MANUFACTURING SYSTEM*
*Using the ‘tried and true’ manufacturing system, Hafilat Buses boast a unique aluminium body design that features specially moulded channel extrusions and bolted gussets, creating faultless joints and consequently a more robust structure.
*
Read More


http://www.hafilat.ae/

Made in the UAE

*UAE and Saudi Arabia lead GCC rail, metro construction schemes*
*The increasing popularity of Dubai Metro highlights the impact of rail schemes in the Gulf, where Bahrain, Kuwait, and Saudi Arabia are looking beyond roads for the future *




Dubai's Route 2020 metro projects is one of the most high-profile GCC rail schemes currently under way [image: mediaoffice.ae].


https://www.constructionweekonline....abia-lead-gcc-rail-metro-construction-schemes

Al Maktoum International Airport
Dubai Airports sets commercial course for Dubai World Central

16 Mar – new images added





Leslie Jones Architecture has been commissioned by Dubai Airports to support the commercial design strategy for the future Al Maktoum International Airport at Dubai World Central (DWC). In September of last year Dubai Airports welcomed the announcement by His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai endorsing the AED120bn (US$ 32bn) expansion of DWC which will ultimately accommodate more than 200 million passengers a year.

*Bahrain Int'l Airport passenger terminal will be ready on time*
*Building new passenger terminal at Bahrain International Airport is one of the core elements of the modernisation project *




Bahrain International Airport is getting a major facelift.

https://www.constructionweekonline....port-passenger-terminal-will-be-ready-on-time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

UAE to launch its own satellites into space

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resorbence

> The share of clean energy in Dubai’s energy mix has increased to around 9%. This exceeds the target set in the Dubai Clean Energy Strategy 2050, which aimed to provide 7% of Dubai’s total power output from clean energy sources by 2020 and 75% by 2050.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267063911758651392

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resorbence

*American Hospital Dubai announces AI research centre in collaboration with Cerner*


> https://imgur.com/jguFPh3
> 
> 
> American Hospital Dubai, part of Mohamed & Obaid Al Mulla Group, has announced *the launch of the first artificial intelligence (AI) research centre in the region (in medical field)* in partnership with global healthcare technology company Cerner. The AI research centre aims to leverage Cerner’s electronic health records (EHR) data along with its clinical AI and advanced data analytics tools to ultimately create centres of excellence for oncology, infectious diseases and bariatric medicine.
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/health/ame...-in-collaboration-with-cerner-1.1591170914705



*OMANI startup awarded by the World Economic Forum*


> The Ocean Innovation Award went to Cubex Global, a digital shipping brokerage which says it can cut maritime carbon emissions by 20% in the next five years by reduce the amount of empty container space.





> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269930788037984261


----------



## Resorbence

*Khalifa University Emirati Researcher Creates New Web Tool to Facilitate First-Ever Twitter Analysis on COVID-19 in UAE*
*


https://imgur.com/QkZOPhI

*


> _Project Assessed Tweets in English and Arabic from 01 January to 01 May on Messages Ranging from Origin and Spread of Disease, Government Responses, and Treatment_
> 
> An Emirati faculty member at Khalifa University of Science and Technology has created a new web tool for analysis of COVID-19 Twitter data in the UAE, offering the public insights into conversations, emotions and sentiments concerning the virus.
> 
> The tool titled ‘Analysis of Cross-linguistic markers of COVID-19 Tweets in the UAE’ shows that public sentiment remained positive and trustful of government actions towards mitigating the spread of the disease, reflecting the UAE’s effective measures against COVID-19.
> 
> The web tool developed by Dr Aamna Mohammed Al Shehhi, Assistant Professor, Electrical Engineering and Computer Science, facilitated understanding of social impacts of COVID-19 by creating a Twitter dashboard that offers an insight into public social media conversations. Analyzing linguistic markers in social media posts helps in assessing and evaluating changes in the narrative about COVID19, while understanding the social and emotional reaction to different government actions.
> 
> Led by Dr. Aamna Mohammed Al Shehhi, the project to develop the web tool for Twitter analysis in the UAE, was also supported by the Emirates ICT Innovation Center (EBTIC), which is supported by Etisalat, BT, Khalifa University, and the UAE ICT Fund.
> 
> Dr. Al Shehhi said this Twitter analysis indicates the ever-increasing role of social media and its impact on policy-making. She added: “Such understanding enables large-scale opportunities for information-seeking, and practice-sharing to calm people down, and understanding of the differences in the COVID-19 narrative delivered across languages. It also provides a tool to measure the COVID-19 impact on social well-being. Integrating Twitter dashboard analysis therefore can help policymakers during the decision-making process.”
> 
> The study assessed tweets both in English and Arabic during the observation period, which spanned from 01 January to 01 May 2020. The predominant topic of tweets ranged from the origin of the disease, the disease’s spread, government responses, and treatment, in addition to common themes of daily tweets.
> 
> The data shows that in early January, at the beginning of the observation period, panic behavior was noticed in both Arabic and English tweets on COVID-19, during which time fear topics such as virus, death, epidemic, and pneumonia were common content. However, since January-end, there was a greater spread of positive and hopeful sentiment, which increased over time. This increase in positivity is attributed to different government actions, such as restrictions of movement at national borders and strengthening of the healthcare system.
> https://www.ku.ac.ae/khalifa-univer...rst-ever-twitter-analysis-on-covid-19-in-uae/


----------



## Resorbence

Saudi Arabia ranked 15th in “ease of starting a new business” in 2020 competitiveness report, climbing 45 positions in one year...



> *Saudi Arabia improves on inflation, ease of doing business in global competitiveness report*
> 
> 
> Kingdom climbs 36 places to second on global consumer price index category
> World Competitiveness Yearbook one of most comprehensive assessments of nations’ performances
> RIYADH: Saudi Arabia has placed second out of 63 countries in the global consumer price index category of the World Competitiveness Yearbook 2020, published by the Switzerland-based International Institute for Management Development (IMD).
> The Kingdom climbed 36 places from its 2019 ranking in that category, thanks largely to its low inflation rates. Saudi Arabia also shot up the rankings in the “ease of starting a new business” category, placing 15th — up from 60th place in 2019.
> 
> The Ministry of Commerce issued a statement on the report, saying, “The Kingdom has made unprecedented progress in the (IMD’s rankings), despite the economic conditions resulting from the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic.
> “This great progress reflects the efforts to reform and develop the business environment in Saudi Arabia, as well as the development of legislation to regulate and organize commercial work, taking into consideration the participation of the private sector.”
> The World Competitiveness Yearbook is considered to be one of the most comprehensive assessments of nations’ performances in four areas: Economic Performance, Government Efficiency, Business Efficiency and Infrastructure. Overall, the Kingdom ranked 24th this year — up from 26th in 2019 — and was the only country from the Middle East to improve its ranking in 2020. It placed eighth among the members of the G20.
> “Despite the coronavirus pandemic, the Kingdom has made (great strides in the IMD’s report) and this will encourage foreign investors to (back) more projects in Saudi Arabia,” Dr. Majed Al-Hedayan, a Riyadh-based financial analyst and legal expert, told Arab News. “This report proves the strength of the national economy and the (wisdom of the) measures taken by the government to face the coronavirus crisis.”
> 
> https://www.arabnews.com/node/1692501/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resorbence

_*Top 500 supercomputer ranking - June 2020*
_
#32 Artemis - Group 42 (UAE)
#46 Shaheen II - KAUST (Saudi Arabia)
#150 Makman-3 - Saudi Aramco (Saudi Arabia)
#161 Makman-2 - Saudi Aramco (Saudi Arabia)
#266 POD3 - Group 42 (UAE)

UAE and KSA are the only muslim countries represented in this top 500

https://top500.org/lists/top500/list/2020/06/?page=5
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jeddah airport begins automated free train service inside terminal*



> JEDDAH — The administration of King Abdulaziz International Airport, Jeddah began on Monday operation of free train service to transport passengers inside its new terminal No. 1.
> 
> he domestic automated train service will carry the arriving and departing international passengers from the check-in zone to the international travel lounges zone and vice versa. This service was the first of its kind at the Kingdom’s airports, the Saudi Press Agency reported.
> 
> The length of the automated conveyor track is 1000 meters with a capacity of 4000 passengers per hour, and it includes two stations and two tracks that work with 10 carriages, each with the capacity of 65 passengers, and the length of time for the travel between the two stations is 85 seconds, while the passenger’s maximum waiting time is 170 seconds.
> 
> Issam Noor, director-general of the KAIA, said the internal automatic carriage service is a technical addition to the series of services provided by the new airport, as this type of automated train exists only in a limited number of advanced international airports.
> 
> He said that the internal automated carrier aims to transport international travelers from Zone A after completing the travel procedures to Zone E of international travel lounges and vice versa. The train is equipped with all the systems available in the airport lounges such as air conditioning, radio and information systems, and fire alarm systems, as well as emergency exits to ensure the safety and security of passengers in carriages, stations and along its tracks.
> 
> It is noteworthy that the first phase of the new airport has a capacity of 30 million passengers annually and up to 80 million passengers upon completion of the third phase. Passenger lounges are located on an area of 810,000 square meters to serve all domestic and international flights.
> 
> The passenger lounges contain 220 platforms, 80 self-service passenger service devices, and also includes 46 aircraft gates, including 25 gates for international flights, 13 gates for domestic trips, in addition to eight dual-use gates, and 94 aerobridges that connect directly to the aircraft. There are two bridges for each gate and three bridges for jumbo aircraft.
> 
> https://www.saudigazette.com.sa/art...-automated-free-train-service-inside-terminal




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275010641997164544


----------



## Resorbence

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277601977485180929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277975018295619595

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277972309400150022


----------



## Resorbence

*Dubai, Abu Dhabi among world's top 10 medical tourism destinations*
*


https://imgur.com/nMxPiHF

*


> *Dubai and Abu Dhabi are among the top destinations in the world for people travelling overseas to obtain medical treatment, according to a new study.
> 
> The latest Medical Tourism Index for 2020-2021 ranked Dubai in the sixth place and Abu Dhabi in the ninth position for providing some of the best healthcare options for visitors.
> 
> 
> The index was developed by the International Healthcare Research Centre (IHRC) based on American perceptions of medical care in 46 places abroad. The destinations were rated in different criteria, including the state of the medical tourism industry, destination attractiveness and quality of care.
> 
> Millions of people around the world travel every year in search of treatment outside their local healthcare systems. The procedures they look for can range from dental care, cardiac surgery, cosmetic surgery or orthopaedic survey, among others.
> 
> According to a 2014 Visa report, medical tourism is a multi-billion-dollar industry that is forecast to grow by up to 25 percent per year over the next 10 years.
> 
> Overall, Canada took the crown as the number one destination for medical tourism, followed by Singapore, Japan, Spain and UK in the top five.
> 
> Costa Rica came in the seventh place after Dubai, followed by Israel, while India landed the tenth position.
> 
> Need to increase offerings
> The latest ranking is the third edition of the index, which comes at a critical juncture, when healthcare has never been more important.
> 
> According to the developers of the index, the medical tourism, health tourism and wellness travel industries will all aim to slowly return to pre-2020 levels as soon as the coronavirus becomes “less ubiquitous” and travel restrictions are completely lifted.
> 
> But while the virus is still raging, countries that are looking to cash in on visitors looking for healthcare options can focus on improving their offerings.
> 
> “If you’re a potential medical tourism destination, there’s no better time to get your house in order,” said Renee-Marie Stephano, one of the developers of the index.
> 
> Stephano believes that that the coronavirus should even stimulate new stakeholders in the medical tourism industry, and that it could be a catalyst for the sector to grow “more responsibly and more effectively” over time.
> 
> 
> https://www.medicaltourism.com/mti/home
> 
> https://assets.website-files.com/5d8aac42c851d2d6528d50d4/5f0df13e57906e9f895e3767_2020-2021 Medical Tourism Index Overall Ranking.pdf*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resorbence

Satellite Assembly, Integration and Testing (AIT) Center being built in Abu Dhabi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290965948560744449


----------



## Resorbence

*UAE President establishes Advanced Technology Research Council*


> President Sheikh Khalifa has announced the creation of a new body aimed at strengthening Abu Dhabi’s position as a global research and development hub.
> 
> The Advanced Technology Research Council (ATRC) will operate as an independent authority to accelerate a culture of innovation and discovery.
> 
> In a statement issued on Wednesday evening, the government’s news agency Wam said the ATRC would be responsible for setting the technological priorities of the emirate.
> 
> It will also establish the necessary controls and standards to help support, finance and undertake R&D contracts, reporting on its work to the Abu Dhabi Executive Council.
> 
> Faisal Abdulaziz Al Bannai was announced as its Secretary General.
> 
> “The scope of advanced technology R&D was defined to include R&D activities in all fields and specialties, including engineering, communications, artificial intelligence, AI, robotics, space, alternative energy, renewables, and the environmental, chemical, petrochemical, food, pharmaceutical and construction industries,” a statement on Wam said.
> 
> “Bringing together cross-disciplinary leaders in research and technology, the new Council will cultivate a collaborative research community, accelerate innovation and discovery and foster a culture of inquiry.”
> https://www.thenational.ae/uae/gove...dvanced-technology-research-council-1.1025576



*Abu Dhabi's new advanced tech council will shift R&D 'into high gear'*


> Abu Dhabi’s new Advanced Technology Research Council will shift research and development into “high gear”, helping to make the emirate a more attractive global hub for start-ups and technology companies, according to experts.
> 
> A pipeline of high-tech R&D investment and initiatives from Ghadan 21, Abu Dhabi’s three-year Dh50 billion economic stimulus plan, has attracted and supported academics and the private sector over the last 18 months.
> 
> The research council will build on that progress, setting the priorities for technology development in the emirate and finance standards for R&D contracts, while reporting to the Abu Dhabi Executive Council.
> 
> Abu Dhabi's ADQ launches Dh1.1bn fund to invest in Asian start-ups
> 
> “There has been growing recognition that investment in R&D can create new value, developing home-grown technologies and creating valuable intellectual property, rather than viewing all technology simply as an expense,” Carrington Malin, an independent consultant in the UAE who publishes a weekly newsletter on artificial intelligence in the Middle East, told _The National_.
> 
> “There's certainly an opportunity for the ATRC to both help co-ordinate R&D activities and align with government goals and needs. As the ecosystem develops further, it will become more and more attractive for established tech [companies] and new start-ups alike.”
> 
> 
> There are signs this is already taking place.
> 
> The Abu Dhabi Investment Office, for example, which oversees foreign direct investment and private sector development in the emirate, as well as several initiatives under Ghadan 21, announced last year that China’s AI giant SenseTime would open an R&D centre for Europe, the Middle East and Africa in Abu Dhabi, employing 600 engineers.
> 
> More recently, ADQ, one of the region’s largest holding companies, launched a $300 million (Dh1.1bn) start-up fund that aims to bring promising Asian start-ups to set up business in Masdar City.
> 
> The investment office's director general, Tariq Bin Hendi, told _The National _that the research council would further develop R&D financing, partnership opportunities and access to technology.
> 
> “ATRC will play a significant role in continuing the development of Abu Dhabi’s innovation ecosystem and supporting the growth of businesses here,” he said.
> 
> There's a big role for the research council to play in both helping to support local R&D needs and paving the way for global investment in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Faisal Al Bannai, the chief executive and managing director of Abu Dhabi’s defence company, Edge, who founded cybersecurity company DarkMatter, is the ATRC’s secretary general.
> 
> The research council's scope includes R&D activities in "engineering, communications, AI, robotics, space, alternative energy, renewables and the environmental, chemical, petrochemical, food, pharmaceutical and construction industries”.
> 
> “Bringing together cross-disciplinary leaders in research and technology, the new council will cultivate a collaborative research community, accelerate innovation and discovery and foster a culture of inquiry.”
> 
> 
> https://www.thenational.ae/business...uncil-will-shift-r-d-into-high-gear-1.1026494


----------



## Resorbence

*UAE entities partner to establish ‘Khalifa University Space Technology and Innovation Centre’*



KUSTIC will incorporate the existing Yahsat Space Lab and focus on research, satellite design, manufacture and CubeSat production by Emirati students.

Khalifa University of Science and Technology, the UAE Space Agency (UAESA), and Al Yah Satellite Communications (YahSat), have signed a three-way funding agreement to establish and operate the Khalifa University Space Technology and Innovation Centre (KUSTIC), committing to scientific innovations and laying the foundations for further inspiring the UAE’s future space missions.



> A virtual gathering in Abu Dhabi on the agreement was attended by His Excellency Dr. Ahmad Belhoul Al Falasi, Minister of State for Entrepreneurship and Small and Medium Enterprises and Chairman of the UAE Space Agency, His Excellency Dr. Eng. Mohammed Nasser Al-Ahbabi, Director-General of the UAE Space Agency, Dr Arif Sultan Al Hammadi, Executive Vice-President, Khalifa University of Science and Technology and Masood M. Sharif Mahmood, Chief Executive Officer of Yahsat.
> 
> The main objectives of KUSTIC will be to build capabilities and create a technical space hub through training UAE students in satellite design and manufacturing, conducting scientific research in space sector and applications, developing satellite manufacturing capabilities in the UAE, promoting and inspiring entrepreneurship in the space sector, supporting space science and technology initiatives of the UAE Space Agency, and focus on the design and assembly/integration/testing of small satellites through the Yahsat Space Lab.
> 
> KUSTIC will aim to achieve the UAE’s vision in space exploration, technologies, and applications. It will play a crucial role in building capabilities and creating a technical hub by training UAE students in satellite design and manufacturing, conducting scientific research in the space sector and applications, and developing satellite manufacturing capabilities in the UAE. It will also promote and inspire entrepreneurship in the space sector; while supporting space science and technology initiatives of the UAE Space Agency.
> 
> The centre will incorporate the existing YahSat Space Lab (YSL), which was established in 2017 as the nationwide focal point in the design and Assembly/Integration/Testing (AIT) of CubeSats, both in terms of facilities and of expertise. All small satellite design, AIT and manufacturing activities of the Centre shall be performed at YSL. The lab produced and successfully launched the UAE’s first imaging CubeSat in 2018.
> 
> HE Dr. Ahmed bin Abdullah Hamid Belhoul Al Falasi, Minister of State for Entrepreneurship and Small and Medium Enterprises and Chairman of the UAE Space Agency said: “We are looking forward to achieving a fruitful collaboration with Khalifa University of Science and Technology and YahSat that aims to enhance the interest of the youth in technology and innovation and getting engaged in all areas of science, technology, engineering and math. Earlier this year, we launched a national strategy for the space sector that will help our country gain insights matching the level of advanced countries in this vital sector. Our wise leadership has spared no effort in developing scientific research facilities in the UAE, and providing young nationals with training and professional qualifications, as they are the key drivers to move forward towards achieving the government’s vision in this field.”
> 
> Dr Arif Sultan Al Hammadi commented: “Khalifa University continues to remain the perfect training ground for students in science and technology, providing the right infrastructure for future scientists to seek new worlds and reach beyond today’s frontier. We believe this partnership with UAE Space Agency and YahSat will further solidify our status as not only a research-intensive institution working in space-related technologies but also the ideal university that seeks to build human capital in the most advanced areas for tomorrow’s scientific development.”
> 
> HE Dr. Eng. Mohammed Nasser Al-Ahbabi, Director-General of the UAE Space Agency, remarked: “Our collaboration with Khalifa University of Science and Technology and YahSat will help in supporting the young Emiratis’ ambitions in working and being productive individuals in the space sector, thus enhancing the UAE’s leading status in the region and the world.”
> 
> Khaled Abdulla Al Qubaisi added: “As one of the trusted satellite operators in the world today, Yahsat embodies our nation’s dreams of becoming a leading technology innovation hub. We are committed to using our capabilities and standing as an industry leader to nurture the prospects of our youth and their potential on a global scale. By guiding scores of aspiring engineers at Yahsat Space Lab, we have discovered an enormous pool of talent within the UAE, and would like to develop it further. Yahsat’s responsibilities as a technology mentor have increased manifold with the inception of the new Space Technology and Innovation Centre. We will continue to extend our expertise and support the students through internships, career placements and research opportunities.”
> 
> According to the agreement, KUSTIC will specifically empower the development of various research thrusts covering major aspects of space mission development. KUSTIC will be an important partner in raising awareness about the space sector among Emirati youth, and the importance of their role in the advancement of national research and development. In addition to focusing on the design and Assembly/Integration/Testing (AIT) of small satellites, the centre will also aim to establish component, assemblies and subsystem manufacturing capabilities.
> 
> Two already existing Khalifa University research centres will contribute to KUSTIC’s activities. The ‘space robotics’ research thrust shall be covered under the leadership of the research staff from the KU Centre for Autonomous Robotic Systems (KUCARS) while the ‘space power’ and ‘energy storage’ research thrust shall be covered under the leadership of KU Advanced Power and Energy Center (APEC), another existing research centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE entities partner to establish ‘Khalifa University Space Technology and Innovation Centre’ - SatellitePro ME
> 
> 
> KUSTIC will incorporate the existing Yahsat Space Lab and focus on research, satellite design, manufacture and CubeSat production by Emirati students.
> 
> 
> 
> satelliteprome.com


----------

